# Who Are you? Where are you from?



## Kurt-MO

Been a long time since we had one of these posts. Seems like lots of new folks have migrated in. Hopefully they'll chime in and let us know who they are....

I'm Kurt..from MO. Been in the military for 18 years, currently flying UH-1 helicopters...waiting for my new blackhawk....looking forward to starting my next career. Currently on my 3rd dawg. 2 year old Black Lab....Kingstons MIZZOU-RAH Maniac...call name Tiger or Ty. I purchased him from a wonderful lady at Kingston Kennels. Her husband isn't a bad guy either......Have our HR title on the UKC side, running AKC senior this spring, HRC finished in the fall.....and Master after that. Also have a yellow show dawg...Sam. He has 2 legs of HR title, and has been retired from the hunt test scene. Awesome layout boat dawg, just not motivated enough for testing. Tired of beggin and pleading. He's 5.

Would love to take after my good buddy Joe some day....but I'm much better looking...so surely I wouldn't have to work so hard!!

I've been hangin out on RTF since the very beginning....still spend more time here than I should, just don't post as much as I used to.

Thanks Chris....this is the best site on the net for us dawg folks!!


----------



## bigjimthunder

I'm Jim - from Texas, but currently living in Seattle. I was promised I would be a millionare by the company that brought me here... they are now gone and I am relying on the lottery for that promise.

Dad trialed for a while when I was a lil' kid, and we always had birds and dogs around. My first daily chore was watering and feeding the pigeons... Lots of photos of me with litters too - Mom insisted that dad photograph me whenever he took litter shots - so I seem to take 6 month or so leaps every series of photos. Pups all look the same age.

I raised several pointers in my teens, but I always had a spot for retrievers. Got up here, saw I was gonna be laid off and took the opportunity to get back to my roots. Jax is my 10 month BLF, my 2nd real retriever I trained and my first in 15 years. She's got great blood (several Tanks dogs, San Joaquin Honcho and some Ebonstar blood) and is shaping up solid. I am starting to get into HT, and she'll be my push.

I don't particularly like it up here - my close "training area" is a parking lot and it's a 30 minute drive to get somewhere without leash laws. I'm applying to grad schools and intend to teach high school.

Outside of dog training, I am an active hunter, I rock climb and backpack. I hiked over 400 miles last year, pre-dog. I also snowshoe and flyfish.

Lurked here for years, and know most of your posting styles, though not the people. Decided to quit lurking and get active here, though I choose not to participate in lots of threads - mainly because I don't have the experience to justify an opinion. I will chime in about some things though... 

That's me, more or less.


----------



## Guest

My name is Capt Jeff Kraynik and since 1996 have been the owner/operator of Florida Cracker Outdoor Adventures (soon to be the Coastal Sportsmen of Florida).

Our licensed & insured USCG Captains specialize in personalized waterfowl, dove, snipe, & alligator hunts. Our summers are spent poling clients around the flats for redfish, spotted seatrout, snook, & sharks.

We belong to the Central Florida Hunting Retriever Club and I currently hold the position as Upland Hunt Test Chair. We either run or judge about (10) ten HRC hunts a year.

FCOA is home to HR UH JK Hershey's Kiss "Hershey" of Swan Lake, the first American Water Spaniel to earn its SHR, HR, & UH within the HRC. We are currently (2) two legs away from our HRCH, then its off to a Grand.

I also hold the position of M.A.R.S.H. Chairman for Ducks Unlimited of Florida. We're pretty excited that a grant called "Florida Forever" has been approved and has allocated (300,000,000) three-hundred million dollars to be spent over the next (10) ten years. We're looking to help spent it!!!

I'm a Pro-Staff Hunter for HK/Fabarm Shotguns, Go-Devil Boats & Motors, Blackwater Decoys, Swamp Thing Mallard Calls, Hi-Viz Sights, & Dokken Deadfowl Retriever Trainers.

I'm also a Pro-Staff Fisherman for Hurricane "Redbone" Rods, PowerPro Fishing Line, DOA Lures, & Shimano Reels.

I spent most of my computer time at Southern Duck Hunter on the Florida page.

A friend of mine turned me on to this site & I'm hpoing to meet some new people & make some new friends.


CJ
FCOA


----------



## Peake

I'm a PA....
Father of three boys 
'Net "Dawg" site junky
CBR devotee & breeder
Part time Amat "Amish" trainer 
Dave B. aka Peake
________
Lax Dispenseries


----------



## Andy Carlson

Well here's my little story. My name is Andy and I've been in Maine for 2 1/2 years. Grew up in MA, college in NH, lived in FL for 18 years, NC for 3 before coming to ME. I do in vitro fertilization of mice ( who would have thought mice need help having babies!)and cryopreservation of the embryos at my job.
I currently have 4 dogs 2 are just pets, a lab/coonhound mix who is a research reject and a pit bull. My 2 labs are both black females. Lucy(Truline's Lucky Ms Lucy Fur CD SH) is 10 and is a Super Tanker daughter. She has her SH and an obedience title and is now retired from competition but I still train her to keep her fit and she still loves to work. Briezy(Luckydux Cheese And Quackers SH) is 3 and her sire needs a win for his FC and he is from an Abe x Lottie litter. Her dam has her MH and runs in the Amateur and is by Macgyver out of a Snake Eyes bitch. Briezy has her SH and will be running in Master this spring. I also plan on breeding her in the fall of 2003. Still not sure which FC/AFC I will breed to. Briezy is my avatar picture.

I got my first lab in 1977 and Briezy is the 5th lab I have had and she is my 3rd SH. I started running hunt tests in the late '80's. I didn't have a real easy start with my first lab, she became my first SH, but I learned so much from her that I am thankful for all the problems that we did have and overcame. I also used to do alot of competitive obedience but now mainly focus on the hunt tests and occasionally show in the obedience ring.
I am hoping to try running in the Q this summer. I know that Briezy has the talent just hoping that I do too!

And that's a little bit of an introduction of who I am, other than to let Jerry know that I'm not looking for an "Old Guy", unless maybe if he is rich enough that I can quit my job, train the dogs all day long and hire some good lookin' bird boys! :twisted: 

Andy

2004 Update: Not much has changed except my dogs. Lucy died in November of 2003 and Briezy had her litter of Cruise puppies in November of 2003. I kept 2 puppies from the litter - Jaxxy and Graham. Briezy and I did run our 1st Q this past summer - did not complete it - but we are hooked and will be running more FT and Master this year.

2011 Update - in December at the age of 11.5 Briezy retired from running FT - went out in style with a JAM. In 2007 got a new puppy, Ticket who is now running AA. Mazey died in 2009.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Chris Atkinson

Hi guys. I have been living in Central IL for about 3 months. I moved my three labs here with my wife and our son Max who just turned 1 this month. I've been through a couple corporate acquisition deals, and have made a few career changes over the past few years. A leader in the grain processing industry brought me here as a marketing manager in the industrial sector.

I'm tickled to have made many personal friends through the retriever interests, both in my NAHRA career, from 1987 - 2002 (it ended with the "Rubbergate Scandal") as well as from the net, specifically from this site. 

I'm 39 years old and enjoy all sorts of outdoor activities, particularly waterfowl and upland hunting with the dawgs. I also have enjoyed competitive duck calling, which I finally got the guts to step on stage and give a try in 1997. 

I'm really glad that RTN/RTF has evolved over the years to a nice spot on the net for folks to exchange knowledge, compare notes, and socialize.

- At your service! Chris Atkinson :wink:


----------



## GAChessie

John from GA, grew up in NH, went to college in AL, then back to NH, moved down here 2 years ago for job relocation, also helps that I can train my chessies down here all year  Have had chessies going on 20 years now, have a 3 year old chessie now, out of bertrams chesapeakes, best one I have ever had, I will be running Quals with him this spring, he has 3 master passes, depending on how he does in quals, we will see if we finish that this year, father of 2, and an avid duck hunter....boy did I move to the wrong state for that addiction, hope to learn some things from here, looks great.


----------



## Guest

AC said:


> Well here's my little story. My name is Andy and I've been in Maine for 2 1/2 years. Grew up in MA, college in NH, lived in FL for 18 years, NC for 3 before coming to ME. I do in vitro fertilization of mice ( who would have thought mice need help having babies!)and cryopreservation of the embryos at my job.(snip)
> Andy


Do you work for the Raelian cult??  Please expand upon the purpose of the fertilization of the mice... Would love to hear if it isn't classified.

Where did you grow up in MA?

-kristie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I'm Shayne. I'm a Scorpio. I enjoy holding hands and long walks on the beach. Turn-ons include soft music, fine wines, and strawberries. Turn-offs are cheap perfume and bad breath. I'm 27 years old and extremely good looking.

I don't train dogs and, based on my numbers this season, i'm not much of a duck hunter either.

Shayne - Fine wine = Boones Farm.


----------



## boomer 453

I'm Tim, born and raised in northern michigan where i grew up raising and hunting GSP's. I now live in north louisiana on one of best fishing lakes in the country-Toledo bend (BIG into fishing). I've been a commercial diver in oilfields around the world for the last 13 years. Recently made the decision to stay dry and start working the project management side of this industry.
Currently training a 1 yr old YLM (amish) 
2 daughters and a great wife fill out the rest of the picture


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

*Intro*

I'm Sherri, a former high school bio teacher turned after school program director...love the summers off!
I was born and raised in Alabama and now live in Alaska with my supportive spouse, 4 children and 5 dogs. I met my husband while serving with the military...he came in drunk one night and started telling me stories about his labs and pheasant and duck hunting in Iowa-I was hooked!!!
We have had labs since we got married 14 years ago, but they were never "trained". They performed adequately in the field, but we didn't know they could be better. I saw my first hunt test and began to train our then 4 year old yellow female. I found out really quickly that she was my husband's dog, so I asked for a new pup for my birthday. That puppy is the dog in my avatar. I trained Rusty with e-mail help from his breeder and Dobb's and Lardy videos. I found a training group the day before Rusty's first hunt test last year. I trained and tested all last summer and made a large assortment of handler errors, but darned if I didn't have a blast doing it!!! I'm very proud of the fact that my spouse now takes my dog out when he goes hunting.
Our yellow female had a litter of Jamie pups last spring and we kept 2. Our children will be running those pups in HRC and AKC tests this summer. I will be the hunt test chair for our HRC Preliminary test. We switched our affiliation from NAHRA to HRC this past fall.


----------



## tom

Im tom, I think ( I can check my drivers licence to make sure if you want), and Im about the only one on here that is older than Jerry :monkey: . I'm a retired Porsche mechanic, and live in Utah with my wife of 39 years and 9 of our dogs (the others reside with our older daughter who is a show dog handler/groomer). Our younger daughter is a para-medic in the Air Force.
Since my dad was a field trialer I have been cleaning kennels for ever. At the present time I'm playing with a BLF (Meg) and she is a blast. She turned two today. I hope to finish her senior (needs two more) this spring, then on to the masters.
We also have beagles and Arren finished her CH in December. She is a third genoration Beagle Champion here, we finished her grandfather and both of her parents.
Ya Shayne she is Patricks daughter  
tom


----------



## Andy Carlson

kristie said:


> AC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's my little story. My name is Andy and I've been in Maine for 2 1/2 years. Grew up in MA, college in NH, lived in FL for 18 years, NC for 3 before coming to ME. I do in vitro fertilization of mice ( who would have thought mice need help having babies!)and cryopreservation of the embryos at my job.(snip)
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for the Raelian cult??  Please expand upon the purpose of the fertilization of the mice... Would love to hear if it isn't classified.
> 
> Where did you grow up in MA?
> 
> -kristie
Click to expand...

I've never heard of the Raelian cult so I'm sure I don't work for them. The reason that we do the in vitro fertilizations and cryopreservation is because we have hundreds and hundreds of strains of mice for research. Not all of these strains are used alot but we want to be sure that they are available for a researcher that might want them. So we cryopreserve the strains and then bring them back when there is a need for them. It saves having to keep live mice that might have no demand for years at a time. By doing the ivf we can get hundreds of embryos at one time to freeze down. We also cryopreserve strains of mice by freezing sperm. It's really pretty interesting work.

And I grew up on Martha's Vineyard. My family weren't the rich people but my dad worked for the man that owned Stanley tools. He took care of his 640 acre estate which we got to live on and even got to use the private beach! 

Andy


----------



## Jerry

Tom, our 40th wedding anniversary is in May. She stole me out of my warm bed when I was about 14. Well maybe a few years older than that, but I still could not legally buy beer when our first child was born.

Grew up in the oilfields of West Texas, joined the Air Force, served in Alaska and Texas, with side trips to Pakistan, Afghanistan (in both instances where the mean devils are today, Peshawar and Kabul) they were just as mean then, and Spain. 

Got out of the Air Force, graduated from University of Texas, went to work for a wine importer and it's been downhill ever since. 

Bought a Springer Spaniel and wanted to train it. Attended a six week class put on by the assistant at Schomer Kennels in Conroe, everyone else had a retriever. Liked what I saw and bought a retriever pup. Then it really went downhill!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Guest

AC said:


> I've never heard of the Raelian cult so I'm sure I don't work for them. (snip)
> And I grew up on Martha's Vineyard. (snip)
> Andy


The Raelian cult were the people who announced a few weeks ago that they had cloned a couple of human babies.

I grew up in Westport, MA -- can drive 15 mins and take the Ferry to the Vineyard, but actually didn't go there for the first time until a few years ago when we went back home for 4th of July. About a week after our visit to the Vineyard was when JFK, Jr.'s plane went down.

I'm a transplanted yankee. Still have to put my bio on here, but not in the mood to yet...  I'm actually trying to get some work done.

-kristie


----------



## tom

Jerry
Ours is May 1st


----------



## Jerry

L....I....B,

Tom been married 17 days longer than me!!!!!!!! I feel like a youngster now.

Gonna go fix a drink that I invented. 

I assume that everyone knows what a Fuzzy Navel is, Peach Schnapps and Orange Juice. Well I invented the Fuzzy A$$hole, Peach Schnapps and Metamucil!!!! Good Stuff Maynard!!!

Jerry


----------



## Guest

It's my husband's fault I'm here. I grew up in the small coastal town of Westport, MA. Grew up with Afghan hounds as pets. Didn't have any experience with training until I got my own dog (a Boxer) and did ob and agility with him. I finished grad school in Rhode Island, did some more studying in Washington DC. My education was in sports and event marketing. Had to move to Atlanta to work for Coke during the Olympics. Just so happened to meet my husband when I was in DC (long story). He needed help with a sponsorship proposal for disabled sports, in which he was participating at the time (he's a bilateral amputee -- also missing a most of his fingers -- as a result of a nasty bout of bacterial meningitis when he was 19). I came to Atlanta and stayed with him. Helped him train his dog Austin and we finished his HRCH. Got a trial dog and put him with Chris Ledford. Started teaching some OB on the side to support that habit.  I was involved in my career, Joie was finishing school. One day I said "I'm outta here" and decided to stay home and train dogs with my husband. That was September of 99. I left my boss' office at 5pm after having "the talk" and immediately received a phone call that Allie had delivered her first puppy (our first litter). It was a sign from God. I never went back to my office after that day. I love it and wouldn't trade it for a thing (on most days at least!). We look forward to having real children within the next few years once we get this whole dog business thing worked out. And now that we no longer try to kill each other on a daily basis -- which is the way it was when we first started working together... 

PS -- I'm THIRTY!!! Which occasionally starts to feel O-L-D, except when you listen to Jerry and Tom talk.

-Kristie


----------



## tom

Take it all back, Jerry is older than me ---- *MUCH OLDER*


----------



## Russ

I am a San Diego native. A neighbor gave me my first Lab 40 years ago. He was out of Peppers Jig. We currently own 5 Labs of three are currently on the DL list. We have two dogs that have had reconstructive surgey for ACL and one that has EIC. I hunt, trial & hunt test my two year old and my wife Florence expects to do the same with the Maxx pup we purchased from Kristie.

I am currently a commercial insurance broker but spent 6 years as a Maya archeologist splitting my time between Central America and Upstate New York. I hunt in Baja California and Florence and I have spent much time exploring the non populated areas of the penninsula.

My wife, Florence is a San Diego County Fish & Game Commissioner. She also worked in Central America as an archeogist, spending months alone in a small Maya village. She is also a member of the State Taucher Committee of the State Fish & Game Commission. Its role is to assure there is no net loss of hunting or dog training grounds. Florence wrote and lobbied the acceptance of the dog training language. She was also a principal on the fight to keep dog training, trialing and testing on Pittman-Robinson funded state lands. She wrote the congressional testimony and convinced our Rep, Duke Cunningham, to use his position on the House Appropriations Committee to convince the Dept. of Interior to back off their position and let dog events continue on State lands.

We are both very active in the San Diego Hunting Retriever Club and the San Diego Retriever & Field Trial Club. We are having a hunt test and derby/qual 2/1-2/2 of this year.

Russ


----------



## Jerry

Coward!!

Kristie heard my CD and thinks I sound like Elvis.

I met a couple of her friends at the National in Ardmore, and they think I'm "kelso". Kristie knows what I'm talking about.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry

"Coward" wasn't meant to follow your post Russ. I remember all the posts Florence made regarding the Pittman-Robinson Act. We all owe her a BIG Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Russ

Jerry said:


> "Coward" wasn't meant to follow your post Russ. I remember all the posts Florence made regarding the Pittman-Robinson Act. We all owe her a BIG Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jerry


We are just glad we prevailed after 100's of hours of work.

Russ


----------



## KwickLabs

First dog I ever hunted behind was my high school buddy's beagle back in 1957. After graduating from the University of Illinois and working as a research chemist in chicago, I quickly realized there's got to be more than just your job. 

So my wife and I started racing harness horses as a hobby. My wife's father was a lawyer and always had a few harness horses around as an excuse to go the races and gamble. I eventually became a chemistry/physics teacher to have more time for the horses. Nine years later, the hobby turned in to a full time profession. We paid the bills with purse money for ten long years, but race horses just got too competitive for many of the small time stables like ours. 

After ten years of making a modest living, I went back to teaching. Along the way, I coached my high school chess teams to two Illinois State Championships and one national championship. I have three grown children and five grandchildren. My wife and I celebrated forty years of marriage last year and even though we are in our sixties are still going strong. 

Always seemed to have a dog around that did a half-donkey job of hunting, but never really got serious about training until about three years ago. After attending an HRC training session, I woke up to the fact that my dogs could have done so much more if I'd known better and taken the time. 

I'm now retired, raising two bird boys....ah.....grandsons that we adopted, and having a ball learning how to properly train dogs. Lucky me! I got a lab pup in September of 2000 that was a "newbies" dream....loads of talent, a "never quit" attitude, extremely willing, and very forgiving. Of course I've always believed that the harder you work........the luckier you seem to get.


----------



## Howard N

I'm Howard Niemi, I am coming up on 54 years old. I was born, raised, and still reside in Anchorage, Alaska. Other than 5 years in the Marine Corps and a year of school I've never lived outside of Alaska. I've worked for the State of Alaska for 19 years.

Before retrievers I competed in sled dog racing for 10 winters. My back, knees and wallet couldn't support that anymore so I got out of sled dogs and just had a GWP for years. She was my hunt everything but ducks dog as she wouldn't swim to make a retrieve. I got my first lab to replace my nonswimming bird dog. Since I didn't think the best would be any to good I bought from the best local breeding I could find, a Tank x littermate to Midnight Code Breaker pup. I started him in NAHRA hunt tests and the next year went into Qualifyings. Once I started the whitecoat game the camo coats didn't hold as much appeal, but I've made two NAHRA MHR's. I love that extra excitement that competition brings.

Since that first lab I've started probably a dozen pups. The best one, FC/AFC Chena River Wild Lady, I sold. She has finished two nationals and went 8 series in this past NRC. I loved running her but after a year of pro training she wasn't my dog anymore and she was much to good to bury in obscurity here in Alaska. I have finished major stakes with two other dogs and one will, hopefully, get his AFC this summer as we only need one more point.  This same dog needs a win for his FC but I'm not holding my breath. :? He's on my right in my avatar. 

The other dog in my avatar is a 3 year by Hilltop's Hayseed x a birdy SH bitch who was line bred on Snakeyes. He hasn't finished any major stakes yet but is qualified and I run him in amateurs. When he finishes one :multi: I'll start running him in open's also. I think that will be this summer.

I currently also have a 4 and a half month old pup from local breeding, Hiwood Jaguar x a Lean Mac bitch. Mom just brought paper to this breeding but she isn't a bad dog. The owner certainly hasn't done anything with her. With the pup's genes she should be able to mark but she's a long way from becoming a retriever I'd go to the line with.

I plan on retiring from the State of Alaska in a few years. It would be next year except for the stock market decline of the last 3 years. Instead of gaining money I've been loosing, and loosing lots faster than I can put it in. It'd be nice if it turned around this year.

Once I retire I want to field trial retrievers as well as I am able. I'd like to spend winters traveling around the warmer climes of the US in a motor home, training and trialing, with breaks for duck and pheasant hunting. Let's see......winter in Texas, summer in Alaska......winter in Florida, summer in Alaska. Yeah, that sounds like about the right schedule.


----------



## Doc E

*My Turn*

I'm Dwight, and as far as I know, Rick F and I may be the only two Chiropractors that come here (any other Chiros?).

I believe that Nevada Jim and I are probably the oldest two futz's that come here.

My wife (Nami) is from Korea and she and I just had our 35th anniversary. Our son is also a Chiro and is in his 5th year of practice with me.

We hunt about 5.5 months a year and participate in doggy game stuff 5.5 months a year. We did NAHRA for the last two years, but are switching to HRC this year.............Just wish the closest tests weren't 400 miles one way.


----------



## Tim Carrion

Tim, 49, have been playing these dog games all my life. Started training my own dog with my father's help at age 10 started running FTs at age 11('64). I've always trained my own and over the years have had the oppurtunity to learn from some of the best pro's and amat. in the country.
I have no clue what people do on weekends if they don't train dogs.
I started with Chesapeakes, went to black then yellow, then came back to Chesapeakes. So now you know I'm crazy! :roll: 
Tim Carrion


----------



## Jerry

[quote="

Once I retire I want to field trial retrievers as well as I am able. I'd like to spend winters traveling around the warmer climes of the US in a motor home, training and trialing, with breaks for duck and pheasant hunting. Let's see......winter in Texas, summer in Alaska......winter in Florida, summer in Alaska. Yeah, that sounds like about the right schedule.[/quote]

I'm moving in with Howard!!!!!!!

When you stop to get me, I'll show you the picture I have of "Turnagin IN the Sea".

Jerry


----------



## rufsea

I grew up in Wisconsin, moved to Colorado to be a Ski Bum, ended up staying 15 years. With a couple of other guys we started the first HRC club in the State, Platte Valley HRC. When I moved in 1988 there were 125 members and it's still going strong as far as I know. Moved to New Jersey and mostly just duck/pheasant hunted as I did not care for the Field Trial people I met at that time. 
Met some Great People (Field Trialers) in "96" and am completely hooked on Trials , tests, training and hunting. I have a Chessie with Open/Amat points, another one coming up, and a nice young Lab given to me last year. I am very fortunate to be a part of a great training group and access to some wonderful grounds.
I really enjoy reading this forum and wish there was more time in the day to enable me to post more often.

Good Luck to everyone this spring!!

Ken Erikson


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

This is the thread i really wished Alec would chime in on. He trains retrievers for a living these days, but is also a snow ski racer/instructor, does something with horses - dressage or something girly like that, races motorcross, shoot old western pistol competition, and it seems like there was something else i can't remember. He's an interesting cat to talk to.... can you say competitive?

Shayne


----------



## Andy Carlson

[quote=", does something with horses - dressage or something girly like that, 
Shayne[/quote]

Dressage is not just for girls :lol: 
Andy


----------



## Jay Dufour

*intro*

My name is Jay Dufour form Pine Grove,La.I train gun dogs in southeast la.I learned from a field trialer ( Rick Mock) back in 1986.We basically use field trial basics,and apply them to hunt tests and hunting.We also do upland game training and deer tracking.I have been running HTs since they started,both AKC and UKC.These forums offer a world of other opinions and feedback that is benificial to keeping up with what is going on.Andre fendalson has yall as a link to our club website,wich is where I found this.Thanks Andre!Lets train next week...... I look forward to being a part of this forum.
Jay Dufour
Retrievers Dufour


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

*Re: intro*



Jay Dufour said:


> My name is Jay Dufour form Pine Grove,La.I train gun dogs in southeast la.I learned from a field trialer ( Rick Mock) back in 1986.We basically use field trial basics,and apply them to hunt tests and hunting.We also do upland game training and deer tracking.I have been running HTs since they started,both AKC and UKC.These forums offer a world of other opinions and feedback that is benificial to keeping up with what is going on.Andre fendalson has yall as a link to our club website,wich is where I found this.Thanks Andre!Lets train next week...... I look forward to being a part of this forum.
> Jay Dufour
> Retrievers Dufour


OMG.. we are being taken over by *********!!! Quick, hide any form of reptile or fur bearing creature you may have, before they try to make a gumbo with it. :lol: 

Shayne - Had a hard time eating Christmas dinner whilst my uncle bragged about his yummy squirrel head gumbo.


----------



## Ted Shih

I live in Golden, Colorado - the home of Coors beer. 

Ken Erikson - who posted an earlier profile - I, and a couple of other great guys created the first HRC Club in Colorado - the Platte Valley Hunting Retriever Club - in the 1980's.

When Ken, Dale Flenthrope, and some of the other guys who started the club, moved out of town, I lost interest in Hunt Tests, and became involved in marathons, mountain biking, and snowboarding.

Then about five years ago, out of the blue, I decided I wanted to try Field Trials. After going through about 15 puppies, I now have two competitive all age dogs -Freeridin Wowie Zowie ("Zowie") and Sky Hy Husker Power ("Ace"). They are pro trained, but amateur (me) handled.

Zowie - who was my first FT dog - got 16 points as a derby dog with me at the wheel - and I think would have gotten more with a better driver. Last year, I got one of the biggest thrills of my life, when I won the Amateur at the Fort Collins Retriever Club, got Zowie his AFC, and qualified for the 2003 National Amateur. 

After Zowie finished his derby career, his littermate - Ace - came up for sale and I bought him. Ace did not run the derby and has been a slight bit behind his brother, throughout their careers. But, Ace is really starting to come on in training - and has not done that badly - I have an All Age Win with him. 

Both of the boyz are turning 5 this spring and I have high hopes for the upcoming season. Last year was pretty good for Zowie - two firsts, one second, and many greens in the Am. I am hoping Zowie can do as well this year and that Ace can match or surpass his brother.

A few months ago, I got a puppy from a breeding of FC/AFC Code Blue to FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my little bitch - Freeridin Smooth Operator ("Moots") - keeps progressing. She looks very nice so far.

After the FT bug bit me, I bought a powerstroke diesel, mounted a six hole Ainley chassis mount on it and traveled hither and yon to FT's across the country. I have been to trials in Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Oklahoma, New Mexico, Texas, Utah, and Wyoming - and met GREAT people wherever I have been.

I think this is a great place to find out what others are doing.

Keep up the good work. Chris!


----------



## Guest

Andy, I couldn't agree more. Just because dressage riders aren't out there risking life and limb, doesn't mean the sport is "girley" .....though Waynep says if he hears me say "Did you see that halt?!!!!" one more time ...... 

We live on the northern border of Victoria, Australia in wetland country so duck hunting is what we see most of here. When rabbits were plentiful they would fill in our time when it wasn't duck or trialling season. We use the dogs to hunt and flush quail too - now that's a real buzz!

I'm 42. Wayne & I have been married nearly 14 years. I always had dogs of one sort or another but mainly black lab crosses when we were kids. I have had a passion for horses my entire life - especially dressage - and used to instruct for a living. I got sick of living like a pauper though and eventually got myself a "real" job and have worked as an Admin. Assistant pretty much ever since.

Got around to buying my first purebred dog about 18 years ago and that was a Flatcoat - I was going to take the showring by storm! Then I met Wayne at a training day where he was instructing and the rest is history. We have trained, trialled & hunted our dogs together ever since. 

We've always had a Flatcoat in the family but Zephie is now 10 and I suspect she'll be our last. With a win towards her Retrieving Title, she made history as far as Flatcoats go here in Australia. 

Our other dogs (7 in total) are - Sunny (6yo YLF - our foundation bitch), our two older pups now 15mo - Whisky (YM) and Phoenix (BF - that's her as a real youngster on my avatar) and Jock (BLM - nearly 6mo) who is my latest recruit. 

The last two to make up the numbers are Torpy 8) - 9yo B&W foxie cross (resident snake killer extraordinaire!) and Lewis uppydogeyes: 3yo tri-colour maltesexJR (resident cute guy but not much chop at this killing caper - least of all snakes). 

We breed labs ocassionally and trial as often as we possibly can. Both our families lives 4 hours away so time is pretty much spent with the dogs and any friends who like them. Strangely enough, we don't seem to have any friends that don't! :lol: 

Really enjoy RTF and meeting new people who take a similar interest. Keep up the good work Chris.


----------



## red devil

My name is Stu and I'm a swampyholic. Currently have three of 'em but also have a young BLF taking up Kennel space. Just kidding. She's going down to Jay Dufour next month and onto her forever home after that. I'm very sad to see her go, but it is the best for her.

I live in Wisconsin and live to hunt and play with dogs. I recently was hired by a national conservation organization as a regional director. Talk about a dream job.

I am VP of our local HRC club, something I helped start and something I am very happy to be part of. I also will be judging my first AKC HT this Spring.

My 13 year old daughter was the recent recipient of a youth program dog thru' the HRC and its been doubly rewarding to see Laura and her dog learn together. Thanks Andre.

My main dog (that's him to the left) is working on his HRCH and hopefully his MH after that.

I've already received some very valuable advice from this site and hope to be in a position to reciprocate some day.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ted Shih said:


> I live in Golden, Colorado - the home of Coors beer.
> 
> Ken Erikson - who posted an earlier profile - I, and a couple of other great guys created the first HRC Club in Colorado - the Platte Valley Hunting Retriever Club - in the 1980's.
> 
> When Ken, Dale Flenthrope, and some of the other guys who started the club, moved out of town, I lost interest in Hunt Tests, and became involved in marathons, mountain biking, and snowboarding.
> 
> Then about five years ago, out of the blue, I decided I wanted to try Field Trials. After going through about 15 puppies, I now have two competitive all age dogs -Freeridin Wowie Zowie ("Zowie") and Sky Hy Husker Power ("Ace"). They are pro trained, but amateur (me) handled.
> 
> Zowie - who was my first FT dog - got 16 points as a derby dog with me at the wheel - and I think would have gotten more with a better driver. Last year, I got one of the biggest thrills of my life, when I won the Amateur at the Fort Collins Retriever Club, got Zowie his AFC, and qualified for the 2003 National Amateur.
> 
> After Zowie finished his derby career, his littermate - Ace - came up for sale and I bought him. Ace did not run the derby and has been a slight bit behind his brother, throughout their careers. But, Ace is really starting to come on in training - and has not done that badly - I have an All Age Win with him.
> 
> Both of the boyz are turning 5 this spring and I have high hopes for the upcoming season. Last year was pretty good for Zowie - two firsts, one second, and many greens in the Am. I am hoping Zowie can do as well this year and that Ace can match or surpass his brother.
> 
> A few months ago, I got a puppy from a breeding of FC/AFC Code Blue to FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my little bitch - Freeridin Smooth Operator ("Moots") - keeps progressing. She looks very nice so far.
> 
> After the FT bug bit me, I bought a powerstroke diesel, mounted a six hole Ainley chassis mount on it and traveled hither and yon to FT's across the country. I have been to trials in Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Oklahoma, New Mexico, Texas, Utah, and Wyoming - and met GREAT people wherever I have been.
> 
> I think this is a great place to find out what others are doing.
> 
> Keep up the good work. Chris!


I know Dale and have trained with him several times - SUPER guy.

Have you ever run the Metro Alliance Trial at Pin Oak Kennels in Ravenna TX?

Shayne


----------



## Jerry

TED, Danny Farmer and I were talking about (OOPS) SPEAKING Highly of you yesterday. Had something to do with a protest at a Trial that you evidently handled very well.

Jerry


----------



## Guest

I am a 26 year old Medical Student from WV. I am not going to be a chiropractor though. I just got married in July and got my first lab in November. He is a chocolate male 5 months old. I am struggling a little with him because I learned about field trials and hunt tests over the past year while I was searching the internet and have no idea what I am doing. It is sad, but he is my learning dog and plan to stay active and eventually when the money starts rolling in will really get involved. I am really excited and am trying to spend all my free time with my dog. I love this site and have learned a lot from you guys already.

We are planning on starting our family beginning this summer. I have 2 years of school left and not much time I grew up in a really small town (no fast food, and an hour to everything) and have no experiences with trailing or hunting dogs. I also love to fly fish and bowhunt. My wife is a nurse and is excited to have her first of 5 children. My pup is Raif (just like Pearl Harbor the movie, Ben Afleck).

Raymond Leonard


----------



## Ted Shih

*Shayne - Dale and Pin Oak*

Shayne

Dale and I shared a duck lease for a couple of years. I have lost track of him. If you see him, tell him "Hi" and tell him I often think of the mornings, he, I, Boomer,and Chance shared on the Platte River.

Man, oh man, can Dale call ducks!

As for Pin Oak, I have trained at Pin Oak with Scott and Mark, but have not run a trial there yet.

I am scheduled to judge the Open there in 2005 with Jackie Mertens.

Ted


----------



## Jerry

Damn good thing you will be a Doctor. Takes that kind of money to be a success in the dog world. 

Want to adopt a 60 year old SON, Dad????

How's Mom doing, I promise to write more often.

WELCOME, but be aware, it's addictive.

Jerry


----------



## Ted Shih

*Jerry - Danny - Protests*

Jerry

Tell Danny "Hi" and remind him that he owes me a phone call.

I had almost forgotten that protest - it was a very interesting time. I am glad the club was able to promptly resolve it and that the AKC backed us on decision without reservation.

I know I will never be as gifted a dog handler or dog trainer as Danny - who is one of the very best there is. His is a gift that cannot be duplicated.

But, I am working to be as tough a competitor as he is - someone who simply refuses to give up.

Ted


----------



## Howard N

> Once I retire I want to field trial retrievers as well as I am able. I'd like to spend winters traveling around the warmer climes of the US in a motor home, training and trialing, with breaks for duck and pheasant hunting. Let's see......winter in Texas, summer in Alaska......winter in Florida, summer in Alaska. Yeah, that sounds like about the right schedule.


I'm moving in with Howard!!!!!!! 

When you stop to get me, I'll show you the picture I have of "Turnagin IN the Sea". 
[/quote]

Naw, Jerry; A thirty-five foot motorhome with two running dogs and a pup and maybe an old retired guy will be crowded enough. However, I'll stop there in Conroe and visit and shoot the sh*t with ya. Where do I plug in the electricity again?

I lived in Turnagain during the quake. I watched all the neighbors houses disappear. Had a friend killed less than a mile from our house and my biology teacher was killed 5 houses down. A defining moment in my young life.


----------



## Jerry

Ted, it's a done deal.

He will appreciate it and will call you if I have to dial the number myself.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry

You can plug in just about anywhere you like. My wife has made me run lines to dang near every tree in the county for Christmas lights. Sometimes can't train dogs cause I have to "hook a tree up". Reached the point that I just started cutting the devils down if there was no electricity to them. Have a GIANT WEED in the back yard, have no idea what it is but I have to prune it cause it has lights in it. Sick.

I'll get my own motorhome and we will just travel together.

Jerry


----------



## Steve

I'm Steve Hamilton and live in St. Louis, MO, but grew up in Cincinnati - Go Bearcats. I work as an engineer for a pharmaceutical company near the arch. Before this I worked for a firm and did design work on the infamous Olestra project.

I currently have 3 Labs. One older one who is part way through his AKC master, has qual placements/jams, and will run amateur this year. I have a yellow who was bought as a pet and does an outstanding job as one. My youngest just turned two in November. She won't make it as a trial dog, so I'm looking to place her as a hunt test / hunting dog. She just got her OFA results back and I just have to get her CERFed.

In non dog life I've coached high school basketball, played rugby, hacked through golf, brewed beer, and now belong to a drinking club with a running problem (Hash House Harriers).


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

*Re: Shayne - Dale and Pin Oak*



Ted Shih said:


> Shayne
> 
> Dale and I shared a duck lease for a couple of years. I have lost track of him. If you see him, tell him "Hi" and tell him I often think of the mornings, he, I, Boomer,and Chance shared on the Platte River.
> 
> Man, oh man, can Dale call ducks!
> 
> As for Pin Oak, I have trained at Pin Oak with Scott and Mark, but have not run a trial there yet.
> 
> I am scheduled to judge the Open there in 2005 with Jackie Mertens.
> 
> Ted


That Marv would schedule judges through the year 3000 if he could.

Were you the guy there from CO last spring (i think it was spring) that was training with Mark? What's your kennel name? We likely met. I used to train out there quit a bit.

I haven't talked to Dale in several months... i moved from S. Dallas to Fort Smith AR - damn near same distance to Scott's though.

Shayne


----------



## Ted Shih

Shayne

I was not out at Scott's last year - it would have been two, maybe three years ago. I think you probably met Kenny Trott - Horsetooth Retrievers - Blue Ford Truck with 16 hole box?

Ted


----------



## rufsea

Shayne,
If you run into Dale, be sure and say hello for me also. Dale, Ted, Mike McConnel and Rich Carpenter(still involved with HRC I believe) spent alot of time starting that club and training together in and around the Boulder/Denver area.

Whatever we lacked in dog savy at the time we made up for, by training hard and consistently week in and week out. We also had the best scenery you could find anywhere with the mountains as a back drop and the bluest sky you have ever seen. Great times and great memories.

Ken


----------



## Gerard Rozas

*Who am I?*

My real name is Gerard although most of you already know that. I live in a smaller town (League City) just south of Houston, Texas. I work as a Software Engineer/Group Administrator for the Flight Surgeons at NASA/Johnson Space Center. As many of you know I was a confirmed bachelor for most of my 45 years. Hunting, fishing and training dogs until last year. I now have a lovely wife and two little boys (6 and 7) that keep me awful busy.

I got my first lab in 1986, a huge backyard bred male because I could not find most of the dove I was shooting in chest high goatweed. Got involved in HRC at the same time when I meant some of the founders at during a teal hunt. Couple of years later I had a somewhat better young female and was training with a group - Finished and MH work. I was very confused about ecollar corrections and not likeing what I was seeing. Went to a FT and saw a world of difference in the dogs. Within a couple of weeks I was training (read - birdboying, but they would let me run my dog) with some of the best Ams in the country. Finished Susie's HRCH and MH but knew I wanted a trial dog. Washed one and then got a pup from Mary Tatum just to have something to do. He stuck around for a while. Bruce Curtis did basics - but I trained him from 1 year old on. Ended up with 8 AA points but tons of greens. At one point I finished 8 Ams in a row. He was well trained (Thanks for teaching me Bill Schrader!!!) but lacked the marking power to get in the colors often. But I got to meet a ton of people from all over the country.

Started judging a bit and am now an 8pt FT judge - more later. A couple of years ago Zipper developed a limp. Sure enough bone cancer (line bred Super Tanker - Misty Morning Woody). This has given me a couple of years off to 1) get married 2) Judge way too often - but I feel you owe it to the game. One thing I can not understand is the number of trialers I see that have been in this game 20 years and run 25 trials a year, but will not sit in the chair and give back to the game.

I have a new puppy now - Haweyes Candlewoods Shadow X Mack's Little Magic. Frank Baird and Mike Ciecero had him last summer. I got him back just last Nov. He is just a year old. I am very excited about him. I will be breaking him out in the derby in Feb or March.

Gerard


----------



## Ted Shih

Hey Gerard!

When Zowie was a youngster, he and I ran a couple of trials against Wendell and Maggie. I liked Maggie alot - nice looking, hard charging and good marking bitch.

I had heard that Maggie was getting wild and hadn't seen either around until last year, when Maggie really started to come on. Bill, Wendell, and Maggie had a pretty good 2002.

Good luck with your new addition!

And say hi to Frank and Mike when you see them.

Ted


----------



## Gerard Rozas

*Hi Ted*

I train with Wendall and Maggie several times a week. I have always wanted a puppy out of her. Simpley put - she is the most naturally gifted animal I have ever trained with. Wendall ran a ton of derbys with her and did not quit running them even when she started breaking. She just would not sit for the marks. Placed her with Schrader last spring to solve it (amazing how someone listens to advice when they are paying $600 a month and don't when it come free!). Did not run her in trials until they though she was ready - From Aug through the National in Nov she got 21 all age points (10 open and 11 am) qualified for both Nationals and finished her FC. Schrader says shes the best marking dog he has ever run.


----------



## paul young

this is fun! it's good to know a little something about you all!
i started hunting before i was able.used to sneak the .410 out when i was about 10. i grew up in western ma. and hunted and fished darn near every minute i could. my dad dreaded taking me because i always wanted to fish "one more pool". at least they knew where i was and what i was doing!
first dog i hunted pheasants with belonged to a friend. his name was corky and he was 1/2 pointer and 1/2 beagle.can you imagine the conflicts in this dog's psyche? he was pretty cool. in those days it was cocks only. if he was on a rooster he would bay,but if it was a hen,he would yip.wasn't too bad on rabbits,either. my favorite bird in those days were woodcock.it's really sad to see their numbers so low.
the first dog i owned for hunting was a second hand 6 year old brittany that a local trialer was selling.she wasn't in very good shape when i got her,but when i took her out a few weeks later,she did just fine,pointing two woodcock and retrieving them both.to this day, i have no idea why he sold her to me for $75!
after moving to ct. and marrying my wife(25 yrs and counting!) she bought me a lab for fathers day.i was cool to the idea at first as i was still grieving my loss of the brit,tanya.but it made sense as i was now doing more waterfowl hunting than anything else.after hunting with her for 3 years we found out about hunt tests,joined two clubs,and sarah eventually became gmhr younghunter sarah anne mh. i learned a lot with her,and there isn't a day that i don't think of her fondly.
then came daisy,my first "well bred" lab. well,the learning experience continued and expanded as her talents were beyond my wildest dreams. by the time she was 30 months old she had become mhr canterbury's daisy may mh,and had won a qual at 25 months old. it seemed we had good shot at the all age titles,but,as i was to learn 2 years later we didn't,as she was pretty deaf. we went back to the hunt tests as she could still hear an early whistle and most of the time could line the blinds. got her gmhr and enough finished points for the hr title and have three upland passes. she is an amazing wterfowl dog!
belle,(northstar's canadian beauty) is the latest,and early indicators are good. she seems to be a good marker and has good memory. the handling is coming along well and i think she will be solid enough by may to enter in some tests. i'll run a couple sanctioned derbies with her in april that our club puts on. i took her goose hunting twice this fall. and she handled it well,retrieving 4 without a hitch. my dogs gotta do geese!
couldn't have done any of this without the support of my wife and the help,encouragement,and unselfishness of the folks i have trained with. to mention a few-pete plourde,terry and irene mcgirr,nancy baker,tony schuko,bill and sandi mccourt and steve curlansky.pretty damn hard to train one of these fine animals without dependable,knowledgeable help.
that's probably more than you wanted to know,but i got rollin'!-good luck to everyone in the trial/test season ahead!-paul


----------



## Buck

I'm Garnet Raven from Selkirk, Manitoba. I'm 28 years old and currently working on my masters degree in waterfowl ecology. I've worked for several years throughout Canada as a waterfowl biologist before deciding to further my education. I'm originally from New Brunswick but most of the duck work is in the prairies so that's where I've ended up for now. I grew up hunting everything I could and had a couple of labs throughout that time. Neither was really trained but they had enough instinct to get me interested. I told myself that I was going to get a well bred lab as soon as I lived at one place for a few months straight. That opportunity has presented itself here in Manitoba. I got married in August and got my first "hunting" dog last spring. He's a ylm and I entered him in his first hunt test in September. He did well and got his first ribbon. He also got 100 retrieves this fall in the field and marshes. We're both looking forward to entering more hunt tests this summer. I've learned a lot over the last year from people like all of you. I haven't posted much but hopefully as my knowledge increases I'll be able to pitch in sometimes.


----------



## Guest

My name is KIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDD!!!!!

Uh, actually its Bill Steglitz. Grew up in the woods, swamps and fields of northeastern Connecticut and have been trying to get back there ever since. I've always been around fishing rods and firearms, got through school, fished, pushed paper around, fished, got my CPA, fished, promptly switch careers to investor relations, fished, met up with Billy Ahhhhhhhhhmstrong and Big Jimmy P. and got an education in dogs and feathers AKC vs NAHRA vs HRC (etc...), fished and hunted, then wife, kid, another kid coming in April, fish and hunt less now, but its tough to beat the other things popping up in my life.

I've got a Golden, not from field lines, actually, he's a "rescue" from the fine folks at Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue. His skills as a working retriever match mine as a trainer - we're both not very good but we do get the (few) chickens that hit the water. We've both benefitted greatly from the patience of Bill & Jim, from the folks on this board, and even from a training seminar give by Alec of Snowbound Kennels.....boy oh boy, wouldn't it be swell if he started posting again......

I occasionally pick up a duck call, a Carlson suggested by Mr. Atkinson himself, but only on the drive into work because every time I call during a hunt the laughter from my hunting partners starts to flare the birds.

Stegs


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Stegs said:


> My name is KIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDD!!!!!
> 
> Uh, actually its Bill Steglitz. Grew up in the woods, swamps and fields of northeastern Connecticut and have been trying to get back there ever since. I've always been around fishing rods and firearms, got through school, fished, pushed paper around, fished, got my CPA, fished, promptly switch careers to investor relations, fished, met up with Billy Ahhhhhhhhhmstrong and Big Jimmy P. and got an education in dogs and feathers AKC vs NAHRA vs HRC (etc...), fished and hunted, then wife, kid, another kid coming in April, fish and hunt less now, but its tough to beat the other things popping up in my life.
> 
> I've got a Golden, not from field lines, actually, he's a "rescue" from the fine folks at Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue. His skills as a working retriever match mine as a trainer - we're both not very good but we do get the (few) chickens that hit the water. We've both benefitted greatly from the patience of Bill & Jim, from the folks on this board, and even from a training seminar give by Alec of Snowbound Kennels.....boy oh boy, wouldn't it be swell if he started posting again......
> 
> I occasionally pick up a duck call, a Carlson suggested by Mr. Atkinson himself, but only on the drive into work because every time I call during a hunt the laughter from my hunting partners starts to flare the birds.
> 
> Stegs


KIIIIIIDDDD *ROCK!!!* Bawidabaw da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy set da boogie da up jump da boogie!!! 

Shayne - Chillin da most.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Nice Rank,

How'd you get it? ha ha :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Chris Atkinson said:


> Nice Rank,
> 
> How'd you get it? ha ha :wink:


HAHAHAHAHA VERY FUNNY!!! I'm ok with that as long as everyone else has one too!!! I got a few ideas.

Shayne - Captain of Team Pinch-N-Bird and Marble fetch extraordinaire.


----------



## Cappy_TX

Jim Belmont from Las Vegas, NV. I'm 61 and have raised pointing breed dawgs since 1957 while still in high school. I've owned and trained a Brittany, an Elhew pointer, an English pointer, 2 GSPs and an English Setter in the past. I currently have a retired 11 year old Llewellin Setter and a 4 year old yellar Lab, Cappy ... my first ever Retriever. My wife Carol and I belong to the Las Vegas Bird Dog Club and we formed the Las Vegas Hunting Retriever Club in 1998 when we decided to get a Lab pup and found that there weren't any HRCs in S. NV.

We train 9 months out of the year and hunt the other three. Dawgs and hunting have always been a significant part of my life. I happen to believe in that saying that ... "God does not deduct from one's time here those quality hours spent with children and gun dawgs." :wink:


----------



## Guest

My name is Ron Green. I live in Chandler, Arizona and am trying to train a water dog where there is not a lot of water. I got into retriever training about 3 years ago when I learned of a NAHRA field test being put on by Copper State HRC. I got directions and went and checked it out. I met a lot of really nice people and once I saw what it was all about, I was hooked. After a lot of trainer errors, my male Choco and I have both come a long ways. We've been concentrating on hunting all season, but it is time to get back into training. I've been lurking here continuously for almost 3 years. I hope to get more involved, but being at work often keeps me from posting. I've gained a lot of good information from here, and am always entertained when I visit this site!

Thanks Chris!

Ron


----------



## Len

My name is Len and I'm a police officer in Marhall, Texas. I was born and raised in New Jersey, moved to Texas after meeting my wife in Florida :roll: She grew up here, it's a far longer story than I care to tell and you would care to hear. Layla is a wonderfully tolerant woman who has given me two precious children...
I'm currently the proud owner of a 3 month old BLM, who I am trying desparately not to screw up. I'm training him primarily based on 10 minute retriever and the advice I can glean from this and a few other boards. I want to run Val in HT, right now we're just getting to know each other. I'll be mostly asking questions, I have very little experience or wisdom to offer. I appreciate all of you and the wisdom you so generously share with us rookies.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Where are you from??*

My name is Otey Brabston. I live in Ghent Kentucky. I am 65 years young. I have been around dogs all my life as my father raised Pointers when I was a boy growing up in Mississippi. I am officially RETIRING as of Jan 1 2008 I owned my own Land Surveying business. I have just started getting into the FT game with 1 pup that will be running derbies in the Fall. I also play the HT game in HRC. I have 12 Labs total and 4 of them are just pets. The other 8 are out of the my own breedings out of dogs I have raised from pups with FC AFC sires out SH QAA females.My main "Man" is HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx (Jamie X Longbranch Dixie Dancer QAA) Iad Open heart surgery in 2005 and had i have a anurysm repaired in March 2007. Finally I will be TRAINING for RESULTS this year. I have a Maxx son out of my Blackwater Rudy bitch that is doing very well on his marking. Pinpoints 200-250 yard doubles at 7 1/2 months. Have high hopes for this pup.


----------



## Fire Angel

My name is Greg Erickson, I live up here in the cold of central ND. I mainly hunt upland, because I am not a big fan of duck. But I will hunt waterfowl for my dog and find someone to give the ducks to. We got SR Featherstorm's Fire Angel one week after 9-11, she's a great dog. I had another lab, but he was never fully trained to his potential,mainly because I had no clue what I was doing or what good dog work was. When we were looking for Angel we went to a NAHRA test to watch her sire run and we saw what to work for, and got some good advice about how to go about it.
I am a graphic artist by trade and do some freelance artwork specializing in wildlife, dogs and people portraits. In my free time I love to fish, ND has great walleye fishing.
This is a great forum, I found it about a year ago and have recieved some excellant advice with problems I've encountered, as well as reading other posts from other people's problems.


----------



## AmiableLabs

*Obedience --> Conformation --> Hunt Tests --> Fiel*

My name is Kevin, from the far-western suburbs of Chicago.

I was born into a family =extremely= active in AKC obedience training and trials in northern California, and I followed in their shoes training and competing. But my Dad was also a duckhunter, and the breed of choice for him (and all our hunting relatives) were Labs. And it was the field training that really interested in me.

When I was still a teen I started attending local field trials as a spectator. At ages eighteen and nineteen I even drove to the Nationals just to watch and learn. I got to see all the great dawgs from the era run -- Honcho, Cadillac Mack, Euroclydon, Risky Business Ruby, and the first real love of my life -- Kannonball Kate. But I never did get involved, because . . .

It was at this time I was working in a boarding kennel and I met my wife, and got involved in her main interest -- breeding and showing Basenjis. We moved to North Carolina to manage a boarding kennel and grooming shop. At our zenith we were attending a hundred dog shows a year. But I always kept at least one Lab and kept hunting.

When our last Basenji died, I was able to persuade my wife to get a Lab for herself too, and she never looked back! In about 1988 we joined the local UKC/HRC club and started entering hunt tests. But we never got real "serious" about the sport and the breed until a few years ago. We started AKC hunt tests about two years ago. And now, for the first time, at forty-two years old, I am finally training a dog for Field Trials.  

It has been a long time coming.

Kevin


----------



## Guest

My name is Randy, if you can not tell from my extremely criptive screen name. I was born and raised in Las Vegas , NV. I lived a few years in San Francisco while I attended college, but now I am back in Vegas. I am married to a beautiful wife and I have two extremely intelligent and handsome boys (6 years and 15 months). I work for the local government as an Aquatic Biologist. I spend the majority of my time with my boys, either coaching sports, or just playing. I own two dogs, one of which is a yellow Lab. My Lab is Derby. He is a little over two years. We have hunted together for the past two seasons, for any types of birds that we can find here in the desert. We compete in hunt tests when we can find the time. I am lucky enought that I can take him to work, because this is how we manage to get in some training time. I am one of those book smart types, so i have read any training book that I can get my hands on, but I have absolutely no practical experience. That is why I love this forum. Derby and I are faking our way through it. So far things seem to be going well. I am also the editor of our local HRC's website. Check it out when you have a chance- www.lvhrc.com

RandyH


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Valor said:


> My name is Len and I'm a police officer in Marhall, Texas. I was born and raised in New Jersey, moved to Texas after meeting my wife in Florida :roll: She grew up here, it's a far longer story than I care to tell and you would care to hear. Layla is a wonderfully tolerant woman who has given me two precious children...
> I'm currently the proud owner of a 3 month old BLM, who I am trying desparately not to screw up. I'm training him primarily based on 10 minute retriever and the advice I can glean from this and a few other boards. I want to run Val in HT, right now we're just getting to know each other. I'll be mostly asking questions, I have very little experience or wisdom to offer. I appreciate all of you and the wisdom you so generously share with us rookies.


Hey Valor... i used to live in Tatum. Hung out in Marshall all the time... We used to say that Marshall has the wildest wimmen in East Texas. 

Shayne


----------



## Guest

I'm Jack and live in Sugar Land, Texas. I'm 61 years of age, and have hunted in south Texas, the prairies west of Houston, and the gulf coast for 25 years. I've been in the golf business since college. I had three golden retrievers that were "meat dawgs" for years. All had some professional training, but only one got any ribbons as a started dog in HRC years ago.
My current dog is a black female, 23 months old, from Wildrose Kennel in Oxford, Mississippi. I picked her up during the first British style field trial at Wildrose, and have attended two seminars there since. Meg passed her first started test at HRC at 10 months of age, and I will probably try to train for some further HRC stuff. 
Chris, this is a great forum. Good job! You have attracted a very savvy group of posters that are helping educate would be trainers like me. Thanks to all of them for sharing their knowledge.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome to RTF Jack! Thanks for the comment!

I've been to Wildrose myself. Mike is a nice guy. (Actually, I carried that framed Wildrose original framed "logo" on my lap in Mr. Milner's vehicle after a duck hunt at legendary Beaverdam! I got to hand it off to Mike to be hung in his little log cabin office.)

- good training!

Chris


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

My name is Lisa Van Loo, and I originally hail from California. Upstate New York is now my home. More space to train, fewer people to train with.

I started training my retrievers in the late 70's. Ran some picnic trials and did some fun stuff with conformation showing and obedience. Decided to get serious with my next pup, and trialed some in the early 90's. Then life stepped in and I didn't do much for several years.

I am getting back started now, with a young dog (Gopher) in training and her dam (Yankee) that I am Amish training toward SH and UKC titles. Still have my old trial dog, Gypsy, now 13 and still a pistol. God willing, she will make an appearance along with Yank, at some preliminaries going to be held in the NE this spring. Gopher will run derbies in Canada and the US. 

I recently decided that the line should not be the only place I am incompetent, but am proving I can be equally incompetent sitting in a chair with a pencil in my hand.

Shayne has made an exception to his rule about hot-lookin' women, and loves me for my brains. Besides, my relatives live in the same trailer park as Shayne, and he doesn't want to PO any gun-totin' Razorbacks if he can help it. Jerry loves me because he suspects I may be his illegitemate daughter ( the fact I am not hot lookin' pretty much clinches that). My dogs love me because I feed them. I love this forum, because everyone on it is cool, even the monkey guy. Ain't love grand?

Lisa (AKA LisaDee, LisaLoo, Lisa VAN Loo, complements of Jerry, Jerry, and Joe S, respectively)


----------



## Len

Shayne-
From the very little I know of you from this board I'd say you may have spent too much time in Tatum. 8) On the other hand the rapier wit and biting sarcasm you display are not attributes that Tatum residents are known for.
BTW I changed my handle to my first name. When I initially registered I was debating between Yankee (already taken) and Slim Shady, a nickname I was anointed with by one of the individuals I've dealt with at work. The scenario went somthing like this:
Len: Sir, due to the fact that you had a loaded 9mm pistol on your front seat you are under arrest for Unlawfully Carrying a Weapon, additionally I will be charging you with Possession of a Controlled Substance (the crack under the front seat). 
Alleged Bad Guy: Man, you planted that stuff, you a shady cop, man you the real Slim Shady. That money in my pocket ($7500) is my income tax money, you can't seize that.
I love my job-
Len


----------



## Jerry

Yep, I love you for many reasons. I also love REO and wonder where she is. Loving WRL is a given, I have a picture of her with a Halibut that weighs about a thousand pounds. Kristie is a sweetheart but she's still a little skeptical about my true identity.

I put up with Shayne cause he brought me some ducks EARLY one morning, not real fond of G-Man cause he always drops my dog for tiny errors, like handling on a mark. Don't care too much for RickF just cause he's too damn good looking. Blast is a blast, Chris(PA), Chris Kingrea, aka Duckwild, and Paul-Texas are all good guys.

If I left out anyone, it's because I have Alzheimers.

Jerry-did I mention that I have Alzheimers?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Len said:


> Shayne-
> From the very little I know of you from this board I'd say you may have spent too much time in Tatum. 8) On the other hand the rapier wit and biting sarcasm you display are not attributes that Tatum residents are known for.
> BTW I changed my handle to my first name. When I initially registered I was debating between Yankee (already taken) and Slim Shady, a nickname I was anointed with by one of the individuals I've dealt with at work. The scenario went somthing like this:
> Len: Sir, due to the fact that you had a loaded 9mm pistol on your front seat you are under arrest for Unlawfully Carrying a Weapon, additionally I will be charging you with Possession of a Controlled Substance (the crack under the front seat).
> Alleged Bad Guy: Man, you planted that stuff, you a shady cop, man you the real Slim Shady. That money in my pocket ($7500) is my income tax money, you can't seize that.
> I love my job-
> Len


I lived in E. Texas for 18mos... 9 mos in Henderon, 9 in Tatum. I still have friends there and in Carthage - a way happenin small town.

I spent most of my weekends in Shreveport at Izabellas....

Shayne


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

Hi,
My name is Paul, and I'm a Labaholic. :silly: 
Got my first meat dog at 16 years of age. Started training with Pro's and Am's in SoCal in the early 80's. Got out of the dog game in the 90's and now I have fallen back into the devildog's fire. I have been around this board since it started. THANK YOU CHRIS!!!! What a great place this has become over the years. It is unheard of for Am's to get answers to their questions from respected Pro's and knowledgable Am's on a daily basis.
I can't stand it anymore. Gotta go throw a bumper!
Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Paul-TEXAS said:


> Hi,
> My name is Paul, and I'm a Labaholic. :silly:
> Got my first meat dog at 16 years of age. Started training with Pro's and Am's in SoCal in the early 80's. Got out of the dog game in the 90's and now I have fallen back into the devildog's fire. I have been around this board since it started. THANK YOU CHRIS!!!! What a great place this has become over the years. It is unheard of for Am's to get answers to their questions from respected Pro's and knowledgable Am's on a daily basis.
> I can't stand it anymore. Gotta go throw a bumper!
> Paul


Thank YOU Paul! And thanks to all the RTF regs/lurkers! It is you guys who make this place what it is. 

Thanks for sending me that pic of the TX goose hunt. That was awesome! Are you OK with me forwarding that to Allan? He'd surely love to see it as well as your comments.

Stanley calls do rock! Go team Stanley!

:lol: Chris


----------



## Kurt-MO

Where in the heck did all these people come from????? :shock: :shock: 

I'm liking this place more all the time. Although, I'm feeling a little uneducated amongst all these educated folks.

The upside is....I'm feeling pretty young with all these old dudes posting up.....  

Where the heck is Joe S.???

Geriatic Jerry...why did you forget me?? I told you to watch that guy with the trailer!!

Kurt


----------



## Jerry

What? Leave you out of what? Who are you?

Sorry Kurt, was leaving to go collect and thought the "George Clooney" thing about Charlton Heston would cover it. Yep you DID tell me about it!!!!! Should have listened but I'd already sent a 50% down payment.

Jerry


----------



## carolinagold

I am Bob Smith from Bennettsville, SC. I am 50 years old and have not had a bird dog in fifteen years. I am divorced and realized that I missed the companionship that you get from watching a dog do what he is bred to do. I now have a 7 month golden retriever which is the first retriever I have owned. I am hoping to enter some hunt test and develop a knowledge of retrievers. I have sent this pup to work with John Weller in New Bern, NC- primarily to formalize obedience- force fetch and collar condition. I do tax work and it is not the best time of year for me any way. I thoroughly enjoy this forum and appreciate the knowledge that is shared. I am sure that I will have many questions to post unfortunately not many answers at this point. 
________
Honda PC50 history


----------



## Labs2Fetch

Whao! I went on a goose hunt and came back to find this 6 page topic.

I'm Roy O'Dell from Fort Worth, Texas. I am 54 years young and my current female black lab is 4 years old (see avatar). I am a custom home designer. I don't build the homes, I just draw the plans for people that have the skill to build them. I'm a part time amature dawg trainer that happens to love bird hunting of all types. Our waterfowl season closes the 26th of January and I'll be working with Shadow to see if we can earn her HR title this spring.


----------



## subroc

My name is Joe. I am currently from the New Hampshire seacoast. I have hunted ducks and geese a handful of times a year, on and off for about 20 years, only a few times behind a dog (different house pets). A few years ago a friend bought a lab and put a intermediate NAHRA title on him. It was a pleasure to hunt behind a good dog. I never had a lot of time for a dog or hunting either for that matter. My job worked me regularly 50 to 60 hours a week and there was lots of travel, sometimes as much as 6 months a year on the road. I recently got a promotion and the job entails 40 hour work weeks with no travel. As soon as the promotion was set, I called the same breeder that my friend got his dog from, picked up Max, and have been training and learning ever since. I am a member of Granite State Hunting Retriever Club. I put a NAHRA started title on Max this past summer at the Yankee, Granite State and Saco tests. He is becoming a pretty good gun dog. My initial goal for him was an intermediate level dog with good blind manners, but I am enjoying training so much that my goal has changed and I will try to put a master level title on him. Time will tell.

Joe M.


----------



## Lance-CO

Regular lurker lately. Formerly from CO, before we moved to MD. I'm a retired AF who is starting college again. 

Lance is my first lab who started me in hunting and with NAHRA. Same as Chris, I left NAHRA cause of the rubbergate. My dawg had 2 MHR pass before we left NAHRA for good.


Lance-MD


----------



## Thomas Pe?a

I am from New Mexico. I have one BLF and use her for hunting waterfowl and upland.

Here's my web page to give more insight to me 
http://www.stormpages.com/finandfeather.


----------



## Waynep

Waynep.
We live at the top end of Victoria in Australia.
In super duck hunting country.57 lakes and a couple of thousand ks of irrigatoin channel
I work as the Maintenance Planner for one of six irrigation areas in Victoria. 

I started out with a Springer a bit like Jerry.
We hunted rabbits. The dog would flush them and I would try to hit them using a bow and arrow.
Saw a man training retrievers one day and decided I?d have a go. As luck would have it 12 months later I got given a washed out trial dog to use hunting. He would run out and every 2nd or third retrieve he?d (I hope I got that right) spin around at about 40 yards and slam his backside on the ground and not move. Got him going again and ran him in a few more trials. Owned a few more dogs over the next 20 something years. 
In there somewhere I met a good woman married her, dragged her out of a good job in the city and moved to the country. 
We managed to get an RTCH. with a Lab Had a couple of Flatcoats. Teresa?s dog Woody got the first FTCH for a Flatcoat in OZ. We have only hung around the edges of trials for the last 10 years or so, entering 1 or 2 a year. We are getting back into it now. I have a 15 month old male lab. Teresa has a 15 month old bitch and a 5 month old male.
We got sick of buying unsound dogs so have started to breed our own line of Labs.
We have only bred 3 times. At this stage we are happy with what we are producing.
Each puppy owner gets a Terraway cap with their name on the back.
Hence the signature ?If the cap fits?.
They seem to be happy with what they have got so far.


----------



## Rick Hall

I'm from SW Louisiana and an amateur trainer and professional end-user ;} Only trial pointing dogs and test retrievers just enough to force me to put HRC Finished level training and manners on the young ones. Favor Chesapeakes over other retrievers but not too stuck on them to take a Brittany waterfowling when circumstance suggests he'll better serve. Mostly just lurk here.

FWIW, Chris, this is the only retriever site I still scan with any regularity. Appreciate the format change. That I fooled with the awkward old one speaks well of the folks here.


----------



## Vickie Lamb

*Well.....*

....I live in southeast Georgia but it seems like at times I'm not there very often... lol... and like to go north in summers. Basically all my life I've had retrievers -- mostly Labs, with an occasional Golden or Chessie -- and also **** dogs. I have been competing with both retrievers and hounds for a lot of years, (don't like to count 'em) and both kinds of dogs have taught me many things, including discipline, the joy of winning, and the humbling way they have of being just dogs.  

I've had the good fortune to train with several pro trainers in years past, three years with Hugh Arthur, four months with Jim Kappes, and nearly two years with Rex Carr...and with lots of other good folks here and there. 

My dad took me duck and goose hunting when I was a little sprite and it's been in my blood ever since....I also enjoy hunting grouse, pheasant, shooting doves, etc....hunting is always better when you can share it with a dog. 

I do some marketing analyst work and lots of writing when I'm not out with the dogs....and so that is part of who I am......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lance-MD said:


> Regular lurker lately. Formerly from CO, before we moved to MD. I'm a retired AF who is starting college again.
> 
> Lance is my first lab who started me in hunting and with NAHRA. Same as Chris, I left NAHRA cause of the rubbergate. My dawg had 2 MHR pass before we left NAHRA for good.
> 
> 
> Lance-MD


Dude i didn't know you retired... you look younger than me!

How's the choco Lance dawg?

Shayne


----------



## JMAC

I am Married with one beautiful 3 year old daughter. Have one CLM, he just turned 7. Getting a new pup this summer, can't wait. I have just started training seriously again, and have had the good fortune to hook up with Lee at WRL. Used to run NAHRA, but looking into AKC and would love to run UKC-HRC if we get some more clubs in the NW. Having a blast meeting everyone on the board and stuff. 

Always have FUN!!!
jmac :snipersmile:


----------



## Guest

My names Clay Bridges I live in White Oak Tx. I grew up with dogs but of another breed. From the time i was about 7-13 my dad raised, trained, and bred cowdogs, mainly border collies. it was here that i learned my respect for animals and a lot of other things that have to do with the whole picture of training an animal. when i was 14 i got my first lab. he had bad hip displaysia i put him down at about a year old. now i am 17 and have 2 very well bred dogs 1 ylf - 9months old running double T, and a 4 month old blm. i have already sold 1 dog as a started dog and i found out today that she has picked up over 250 birds this year and is a perfect lady in the blind. i have high hopes to run my ylf in derbies and see where it goes from there in the ft world and atleast put a master hunter on her. i also plan to sale my blm as a started dog after ff and cc and get another female to hunt test and breed later on after a master title.
by the way. the blm is rebel ridges codys mischief x mh bitch out of baracuda blue. if anybody is interested. its time for me to quit ramblin though.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

I am 38 years old from Broken Arrow Oklahoma and enjoy waterfowling, fly fishing, retriever training and moon light walks.


----------



## Vickie Lamb

*Hey OkieDuck!!!*

I just had to respond because I totally agree about fly fishing, and didn't mention it, above....although I'm a rookie at it, started about two years ago. And, uh, My moon light walks are usually following a **** dog! LOL.


----------



## Kurt-MO

Vickie....for some reason that moonlight walk behind a **** hound cracked me up!! I remember **** hunting as a kid and being scared to death of the dark!! Wasn't no moonlight walk for me!!

By the way...around here...that half full glass is for the left hand, we keep a full one in the right!!   

Kurt - Ain't no half empty glasses in my future!!


----------



## Julie R.

I am Julie R., mostly a lurker from beautiful downtown Orlean VA. Always had CBRs but used to be more interested following hounds on horseback until a few broken bones from a few high speed falls. Have an old CBR that was the only spoils of a divorce: Ex used to hunt her and I thought a hunting retriever was just something you kept a death grip on til time for it to bring home dinner. (dog training = drop the tailgate!)

A couple of years ago I got to run a CBR of my breeding in the water series of a breed WDQ (unjudged--the dog already had the certificate) and got hooked. I still have the old meat dawg and her daughter age 2 that has her NAHRA SR, JH and breed WDX and we are muddling through the handling with some good help and ideas we get here. To finance the dogs and horses I sell rural real estate and photograph/write for several nat'l. horse magazines based out of my farm in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mts. I recently got elected secy. of our local retriever club which it has been my mission to recruit CBRs to!

Chris I think you do a great service for retriever people with this board and I enjoy it very much; have also gotten some great help and ideas from these pages.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Julie R. said:


> Chris I think you do a great service for retriever people with this board and I enjoy it very much; have also gotten some great help and ideas from these pages.


Julie, 

Thanks so much for the comment. I've sent you a PM through the RTF board to share another thought.

It's really not me, it's the people of RTF that make this place what it is.

Looks like we only lost one or two folks by switching formats - but we also gained a bunch! 

- not looking in the rearview mirror at Hotboards......down the road we go!

Chris


----------



## Iowa-Bob

*Who am I, where am I from?*

Well, I have been lurking for a few months so I thought I would take this opportunit to jump in. :lol: 

My name is Bob and I was born and raised in Southern Iowa, now living just south of Des Moines. I am a computer programmer, but not a computer nerd! Became interested in Hunt Tests after going to a NAHRA event about three years ago. I got a pup and found a couple of local guys to train with and my female has her SR and two legs of her intermediate in NAHRA and JH and two legs of her senior hunter in AKC, and we have had a blast getting them. 

I am definately hooked and got a new pup last spring from Lee Salmon, which I think I have seen post here before. Great looking pup out of Sun Valley Nugget x Hillview Berry Picker. I am having a great time with him, and hope I can do him justice. 

I am truly a novice and have gleaned some great info from this board. Nice job Chris!

On another note, I have a bunch of pictures taken with a digital camera on my computer but when I try to use them as an Avatar I get the error that the Avatar can not be bigger than 6 KB. My JPG files are way bigger than that. Whats the secret?

Well anyway, great to be on board.


----------



## Jerry

Iowa -Bob,

As an expert in this area, I can tell you how to get this Avatar stuff done.

Type on your keyboard "TIM I NEED HELP!!!!!!!'

Worked for me.

Jerry


----------



## wkw

Long time lurker so I thought I should introduce myself. My name is Ken. I am a facility architect at one of province's major universities. My wife and I live in badlands west of Drumheller, Alberta on 80 acres of the most scenic countryside. We are lucky enough to have both a large stream and pond for training. We currently have four labs, a german shepherd, pointer and an american saddlebred. I train and compete in field trials while my wife competes with the horse. I am lucky to have one of my young dogs down in Missouri, I quess Texas for the winter, with one of the well known pros. I am also lucky to be located near some of the best waterfowling in N. America, although this years drought severely affected bird numbers.

I certainly find the discussions interesting and informative. Keep up the lively debates and hope we all learn a little something along the way.

If anyone ever requires any information regarding field trials in western canada, or plans on freelance waterfowling up this way please do not hesitate to contact me.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Guest

I lurk, but haven't really done much of that until you guys got this new site. It is very nice by the way.

Well, my name is Jay VanLeeuwen and I am currently living in the country woods of Memphis, TN. I mostly upland hunt, and that really sucks around here, so I guess that I'll have to get more into the duck hunting and head on over to Arkansas sometime. I'm originally from SE Kansas with family still there along with KC. I loved it back home and go there often to hunt. I am certainly a beginner at this training but will get better with the help from forums like this. My pup's name is Tornado Allie (kind of named after home). She is six months old and has been pointing since her first bird experience at 13 weeks. We are currently working on formal obedience but I think that she is training me more then I'm training her. She is an absolute fireball and I'm trying my best handle it.

Talk to you later.

Jay


----------



## Polock

Dis be da Polock, livin' and trainin' in Upstate NY. Don't have a lotta of other stuff ta tell, either because I work in a nuclear power plant and the radiation has affected my brain since 3 Mile Island or I'm forgetful because them der fellows up at Yankee HRC, Tony S., Paul Young, Billy Armstrong and Big Jim got me hooked up with this WISNOWKA stuff. Don't matter much any more, or what dawgs I train, or what trials I judge just as long as there's a cold one at the end and a good swig of WISNOWKA ta share with my dawg friends.

Can't ask for a better bunch then dawg people!
:drinking:

Chris-PA.... now a Flatlander...enjoyed the WISNOWKA once.....then Moira pulled the reins in...and moved the boy away from us northeasterners.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Polock,

I got an invite to come on out and join in the festivites at the KWHRC event on 5/31 and 6/1. I'm pretty sure I've got a hall pass to do it. I'm pretty darn sure I'll be there! Will you? 

If so, let's continue the polish dogperson tradition! (I'll call myself Atkinski for the day)


----------



## Polock

There's only two kinda people in the world, POLOCKS and those that wish they were.

Polock...still trying ta figure out what made LisaDee move from CA to the frozen wasteland of Ovid in Upstate NY. BET YOR HAVIN" A BLAST TRAININ" IN THE SUBZERO TEMPYS TODAY, ahy girlie!

Polock...Warm and cosy by da fire :drinking:

maybe be seeing the flatlander at KWHRC....swig, swig, gulp!


----------



## Uncle Bill

*SINCE EVEN THE POLOCK HAS SUBJECTED HIMSELF...*

to this anal inspection, I reckon an old Kraut can go along with this "dawg-sniffin'". I'm chagrined to admit, I'm older than dirt. Retired, but still working as a pain the butt for my friends. So much for the rediculous, now on to the sublime.  

Born and raised in SE Nodak, have lived the last 34 years in Rapid City, SD, along with my first wife of 43 years. 3 children, all my wifes fault, plus 8 grands. Been in the radio biz since 1960, after 2 years with US Army. After HS graduation in '55, attended ND State U, (their current name) when it was still the North Dakota Agriculteral College. I was voted most likely to sack-seed. 8) 

Started hunting with dad during WWII, carrying a toy model of the M1. Got my first shotgun at 10, and hunted with our family dog Dusty, an American Bulldog. Amazing, what goes around comes around. I again am hunting with a Bull dog...that is he's a dog and his name is Bull. My "dog of a lifetime", now starting on Rimadyl near age 10. He's just slightly older than me, but then in dog years, I'm dead. :? 

Had several "great" dawgs in between...primarily labs of all 3 colors. Also one chessie. (Hey, I learn quicker than some, eh Lisa?). Was a trialer for a while, but mostly trained dogs for my hunting purposes. Fought for the AKC hunt test program, and started judging sanctioned tests in our region in '86. Also did some NAHRA in late 80's with 2 CLM's, but those tests were too distant to attend with any frequency. Did have the honor of running under Keith Stroyan one memorable test, when he called back my Luke dog with a W & B notation after the name. Now I'm looking forward to the "get-even" opportunity. :wink: 

After 12 years now in HRC, I've finally gotten into the judging ranks. Having campaigned 4 dogs to titles, Bull now nearing 800 points, it's time to give something back to the HRC family that I've enjoyed so much. Being a Master judge in AKC, I didn't wish to travel 800 miles on a weekend to "apprentice" started in HRC. So the opportunity presented itself for me to be grandfathered in to the seasoned level as a member of a new club formed in the Nebraska Panhandle. Thank you HRC.  

And thank you Chris for this board. I've enjoyed your drivel in the old NAHRA mag. That used to be a fine publication, with many helpful educational articles.  

What I particularly enjoy about this board is it's reach to such knowledgeable folks like Amy and John Dahl, that are not only excellant dog trainers, but are able to articulate that info so we amatuers can understand it.

Our HRC mag is a great monthly that carries super articles as well. Now that you and several of your NAHRA cronies have joined ranks with us, can we expect some nifty writing to appear in that mag? Keith has already written a dandy "food for thought" article. We can always use that type of info, as it only serves to make HRC better.

There's no question, for us dog lovers, HRC is definately the most fun you can have with your camo on. :lol: 

UB #6260, and proud of it....and equally proud of my more recent number, HRC Judge #6251.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> BET YOR HAVIN" A BLAST TRAININ" IN THE SUBZERO TEMPYS TODAY, ahy girlie!


[email protected] straight. when I get home tonight, I'm flippin' the floodlights on and all that white stuff will shine like the light of day! Perfect for dog training. Makes 'em concentrate! I can practice casting into the wind! :shocked!: 




> Polock...Warm and cosy by da fire :drinking: maybe be seeing the flatlander at KWHRC


Uh-huh. And when we all get to KWHRC...MY DOGS WILL BE TRAINED! :lol: 

Lisa :crazyeyes:


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Lisa, 

You really going to run at KWHRC? That would be cool!

(Shayne will undoubtedly ask me to send him digital pics of you) And yes, yes Shayne, I DO OWE YOU copies of all those Stuttgart contest pics that you froze your butt off to take! Really, I'll get it done!


----------



## Polock

*Lisa, What cha talkin' not ready!!!!*



> Uh-huh. And when we all get to KWHRC...MY DOGS WILL BE TRAINED! :lol:


Got the same set-up at my place-Two 400watt sodium lights over the trainin' areas and frozen ponds for night time trainin'.
Also got 8 handlers in two hour trainin' classes every Sunday, runnin' blinds and marks in the snow.
I grew up in this frozen tundra, ain't stoppin' this Polock from trainin'.
"Ya hunt in the snow and the rain, ya train in the snow and rain" is quite familar to my clients.

Just don't ya worry LisaDee, this Polock will be ready and still enjoy his time by the fire.

Polock...thinks LisaDee is welcome to visit and train some time at the house, only 1 hour drive...14 acres..5 ponds.[


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Every Sunday? Sounds like you keep 'em working. No excuses!

I'd love to come visit some time. Two conditions: 1) you don't laugh at my WPS dogs 2) you don't beat me too badly for my bumper-throwing (lack of) skills.

Lisa


----------



## Polock

Not a problem lady, we'll hook up after we get out of this deep freeze.
BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

"These days, I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter...I go somewhere to get something and then wonder what I'm here after."

:drinking:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

We are supposed to get a heat wave this weekend, didn't you hear? Going to be in the teens. Heck, it was only -15 this morning. Thought I was in Florida.

Lisa :shocked!:


----------



## achiro

This is one of those posts that should be bumped for all the new folks(joined since Jan of 03) :wink: Very interesting stuff!


----------



## rounddawg

Hello, I have been lurking and learning a hell of alot in the past couple of months. This is a great site for anyone interested in dawgs. My name is Derek R. I live in western ny, almost on the Pa border. I have two labs a choc male and a black male. My blm is close to senior HT ability, I will probably start out in the junior since I have never ran a dog in a test yet, it is my first dog training to this level, my clm is seven and is my hunting partner only. Great bunch of people and best of all willing to share their knowledge of dawgs. Thanks alot!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Nice move Russ. Always good to review who the various rummies are with whom we share the cyber-tailgate. 

I didn't realize Shayne was THAT young. No wonder we need to cut him some slack. Outa the mouth of babes...and computer gurus. Hehhehhehheh :lol: :lol: 

UB


----------



## drbobsd

Hi Bob here, New to everything here and with dogs. Dentist age 46, in rural SD for twenty years. Pretty much just did pheasant opener till son turned 12 yrs old and decided hunting is lot more fun than fishing. He said "Dad I don't care if I shoot anything. I just like the smell of gun powder in the air." I think he's been watching too much history channel.

We have two older dogs we were asked to give a pheasant hunting home to. Started looking into hunt tests as a way to keep them in shape if off season. We have been to fun hunt and working of getting started with HRC then maybe AKC hunt tests. Just asking, learning and trying to train correctly. FT dog would be a hoot.


----------



## weaver

Hello, my name is Mike. Moved to Alaska about 9 months ago with my fiance. Have been around retrievers for about 10 years. Hoping to continue my education on retriever training when we leave here in a year or so. I am hoping to get a assistants job with a good pro or heck I would even be a good bird boy if the right trainer came along and asked :lol: . Me and my fiance plan on opening a kennel somewhere in the lower 48 where there is actually a SUMMER. We are both from Texas, Waco to be exact. I have been around since around November I believe. This site can be as helpful as any book and I appreciate everyone that gives feedback and ask's some great questions.


----------



## Annette

My name is Marie Annette I often use Annette but most FTers know me by Marie. I came from Vermont but grew up in Florida and moved to N.Y and then San Francisco where i was in medical research at UCSF and then Howard Hughes Med Institute for all my working years. I started with Basenjis for ten years in show and obedience. Then got a Golden to take cross country skiing and do obedience . Then the hunt test started and I ran the second one ever in California. I got a JH on Ginger but all made me promise not to take her further. I bought another golden Spirit and did obedience and then started training with Tommy Williams in Oakdale ,Ca.Spirit turned out to have juvenile cataracts which limited the distance she could see. I got her titles in obedience and HRT until she got Lymphosarcoma. In the meantime Tommy convinced me to buy a 15 month old Lab his wife Barbara owned. I had not worked with Gus except for two weekend when I went to a Field Trial in Carson City. Gus and I won the Derby beatin out Tom Quinn. I was hooked for life! Gus went on to Qualify for 5 Nationgals. He ran 4 was a finalis in3 and went 8 series in the last. He also ran 4 Canadian Nationals and a finalist in 3. I am now running his son Spring and just lost my 4 year old Bullet. Bullet had EIC but that didn't do him in it was a foxtail inthe lung. Now I have been in the game with retrievers for about 20 years. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.5/8/09 Update. I now have Lightning a 5 year old black lab running Open and Am. Also Golden Retriever Casey(KC) 2 years old now in the Q. I still have Spring but retired 13 years.


----------



## bwade

*Who am I?*

My name is Brian (bwade). Before I started this post I somewhat intro. myself in another post. I grew up in St. Louis Missouri with a black lab that was trained by my father (well training attempt with the Water Dog book). Some dove hunts that's about it along Missouri River flood plain corn fields. Left MO after college and hung around Flagstaff Arizona for 10 years or so (graduate school) Loved the quail hunting in the Verde Valley, but no dog. 

Now found my way to Torrance California as a Special Education Teacher at local High School. When our 9 year old chocolate lab had to be put down because of osteosarcoma in right front  , a little YLM came into our lives  . I have to learn to train him before he trains me. I feel like I am one step behind him. Will I ever get ahead of the dog? He learns so quick and I probably bore him to death with drills before I feel I can correctly command, observe and handle all the tools. 

That is how I came to this forum. Get some ideas, perspective, laughs.
That is probably enough for now. Hope to contribute as I learn, I ... I mean share my mistakes. 

Brian


----------



## Annette

This is to add to the previous post. The puppy was screaming and I had to leave. I forgot to mention that 4 years ago I moved from the San Francisco Bay area to Scottsdale , AZ. Not the best place in the world for finding water for taining but some very nice dog people. M.A.


----------



## BAWANA

Hello, My name is Josh. I live in Salinas Ca, I was into rodeo starting about 8 years old. I have done everything except ride bulls. too smart for that. I qualified in the team roping at collage NFR. IN 94. I met a girl sold my two horses and bought a wedding ring, and never looked back. Now the dogs keep me busy along with my one year old son Zane.


----------



## Jerry

Well BAWANA, get qualified for this years National Open here in Texas and you can use my arena to get back into roping. I hope you are a Heeler 'cause I am only a Header.

Jerry


----------



## BAWANA

I healed, my dad picked up a horse from virgel green a few months back and asked me to try her. Well that was the first time i picked up a rope in 3 years. man i felt like a fat toad.


----------



## Jerry

My worthless Brother-In-Law get me involved years ago and I love it.

My son and I built the arena, I bought steers, designed the gate opening device, the whole nine yards. We roped twice, then it rained for a month, arena was under water. Finally dried out so that it was usable. We roped 3-4 more times then he joined the Navy. I got tired of feeding the steers and sold them. Haven't roped since.

I built a "Metal Steer" with the true action of the horns and hind legs for practice. I think it's still out in the back somewhere rusting away, not sure.

Jerry


----------



## captdan

Good Morning,
My name is Dan Rice and I live in Bainbridge, New York, where I taught English grades 6-12 (not all at the same time) for 38 years before retiring in June of 03. I hope to remain permanently unemployed. I and my wife of nearly 40 years (August 29th), have raised six children who are now all on their own and working for large companies or educational institutions. One son is enjoying the 100* days in Iraq. I have had labs for nearly forty years, but did not get into competive dogs until 1982 when I ordered a Honcho pup from near Dallas. He was much more dog than I could handle effectively, but I tried through his Derby year. It was a lot of fun and we met some very nice people. All the training was Amish and done by me, and the lack of solid OB, and advanced knowledge of training techniques, eventually did us in. I sent him to DL Walters for seven months of intensive straightening out. He was a good Qual dog when he came back, but suffered a hyperextended elbow soon after and was retired. At about the same time, I had started another pup, a bitch out of Piper's Pacer, who was an excellent marker, but couln't figure out the indented triple. I ran these two dogs for a couple of years but never got more than a Qual fourth. I worked as a member of CNYRC and was president for a couple of years, coaxing my four youngest children to be bird persons, etc. (they tell some awesome tales of the misadventures of trial workers). Then, I stopped competing while the six kids got through college and the old dogs had passed on. Now I'm starting over with a YLM who is
doing well. I hope in the meantime I have learned enough more about training concepts and using the ecollar to be competitive at some level.

I think only Uncle Bill is older than I am, but that could be a new thread. I also enjoy playing golf archery and gun deer hunting, and trout and landlocked salmon fishing, although I have retired form chartering now, too.

Dan


----------



## Scott Galloway

This Forum is Great!! Thanks Chris. Now if you could only start one that would teach me to call ducks... I am 31 years old but lately I feel more like 61. I have a 4yo son and it is amazing how old a little one can make you feel. I got my first dog in 1990 while I was a student at Clemson. I decided I wanted to train him as a Duck Hunting companion so one day I showed up at Bryan Maxwell?s place (rarin-to-go-retriever-ranch) and it all started from there. While I lived in the Clemson area I was involved in our local HRC club and ran my dogs in UKC HT. In 1994 I moved back to Columbia SC where I grew up and now I live just outside of Columbia in the town of Blythewood. 

I currently have 3 dogs one mutt 13yo, one CLF 12yo, and one CLM 18 weeks. I am glad to be back involved with the retriever community after an 8 year layoff. I am getting back involved with my local HRC and in August I plan to take a Judges seminar. When I lived near Bryan I could get instant feedback on what I was doing with the dog and I do occasionally call for some of that feed back. Now that I have found this forum I can post what I have done and instantly someone can tell me how I have screwed up. Like just the other day Uncle Bill explained that if I ran another retired gun (or my version of it) with my young dog he was going to send someone over to put a retired gun where the sun don?t shine. See, I instantly knew I had screwed up and have not done that again. 
Thanks for the advice and information.
Scott


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

I am Vicki Christianson. Dave & I went to our first hunt tests a little over 7 years ago in Shreveport, LA. It was drizzly, early February and we had no rain gear appropriate for hunt tests. We each ran a dog in junior that day. Dave's dog didn't pick up the first bird until coaxed by the bird guys. But my dog, Dusty, did great in the land series so we had to stay around inthe rain through the afternoon. There were 49 junior entries that day and only 13 or 14 passed and only two of them didn't have to be handled to the last bird....Dusty was one of them. So I was hooked. It was cold and rainey every test that spring and fall, so we bought hunt test approved rain gear for Christmas. Texas went into a 4 year drought.

Now we have let this hobby get away from us. We own 8 labs 7 of whom are running in hunt tests and wil soon be starting a new pup (4 weeks old now). We have learned as we went and have trained our own dogs (mostly - a little help on special occasions from Pros). We have 3 dogs with HRCH-MH titles, 1 more HRCH-SH working on his MH with 2 passes. 2 are HR working on SH, and one is almost a JH. 

We feel honored that we have a dog that passed the Master National this past year and he is requalified for 2004, should we decided to run him again. And we ran two other dogs in the Spring Grand a couple of weeks ago, got them both to the final series, but had not prepared for the upland so lost them both there.

We believe in giving back to the sport as much as we can. You can see us helping out where ever needed - if it is our club or not. 

We are both into judging. I love to do Juniors (can't tell you how many times I've done it) and have reluntantly become a 6 point senior judge this spring. Dave has judged Jr, Sr, and Master.

We do some breeding, trying to produce the dogs we enjoy having around our place...those that can turn it on in the field and off in the house. When we sell our puppies we try to get the buyers interested in the doggie games because a busy dog is a happy dog.


----------



## Roger Perry

I am Roger Perry. I live in Royal Palm Beach Florida. I work as a mortgage loan officer. I grew up in West Bend, Wisconsin. My next door neighbor, Horst (Dusty) Lang) and his business partner Gus Horonus & wife Chris got me interested in field trials when I was 14 years old. I threw birds for Dusty and his three labs. We trained in Random Lake Wisconsin with Ray Sommers on weekends. Dusty's son Russell and I went out at night and caught pigeons in farmers barns. The farmers were glad to get rid of them and they provided the dogs with fresh birds. I worked at field trials as a bird boy for big dollars ($10.00) a per day. In return for helping Dusty train his dogs, I was allowed to hunt phesant and duck over them when the season came around.

I bought my first lab when I got out of the Navy in 1969 from Junior and Gloria Berth. I was allowed to run my dog on marks for helping throw for Junior's clients dogs so my training did not cost me anything. I ran a few derby's with my dog and bred her and kept a male out of the litter. A few years later I had my dogs stolen from me and gave up field trials for about 15 years and in about 1990 I got back into the sport of Hunt tests. I titled 2 dogs and moved on to field trials. I run more field trials than hunt tests. I usually only enter Treasure Coast hunt tests as they are only 40 miles from home and that is where I train also. I usually run about 6 field trials per year. I have one female currently with Jay & Karen Sweezey and 2 females at home that I am training mother & daughter (Sadee & Hooker). My male Bo has been retired for about 4 years. He is almost 12.


----------



## Guest

*Who Are you? Where are you from?*

My name is Jared Roberts I am originally from Southwest Arkansas. I currently live in Northwest Arkansas. I am 23 years old and am married with 2 kids. I have a four year old chocolate lab who is just plain stubborn. I currently do industrial electronics but plan on moving back in 2 years to take over the family farm and have more places to train my dog.


----------



## SueLab

Good Morning!

I am Nancy Neipert (Suzie is the lab). Am a bookkeeper, have 2 sons (one is 3 Dog Knight on the refuge) and have done alot of obedience training during the years...starting at about 13 yrs of age. Joined Waterloo Amateur Retirever Club about 5 years ago and have been the club secretary and HT secretary each fall test. 

Hubby purchased a lab to replace a 16 yr old with bad hips. After about a year of watching him train and throwing birds, I had to have one of my own (a real switch from the mini poodles that I own...even tho they are the original retrievers! :lol: ).

I was lucky to get a little dog that is much more talented than I and so, she is constantly pushing me to be a better handler and trainer! Suzie and I qualified for MN last year, she was 3yrs old and completely trained by a rank amateur (and a great training group!)... we made it through 4 series. Went out on a handler error! Sorry Suzie...

I have found the field work to be so much fun and never as predictable as obedience...am hooked. Want to try Quals next!

PS...This forum is great! Not only are most members really friendly but I have learned so much from posts during the time I have lurked. Thanks ...


----------



## Guest

Heres the short and sweet of it. Worked for UPS in Va for 19 years, got hurt and now do nothing. 8) Have a 15 month old CLF that is wired for sound and a 4 1/2 month old BLM. Just getting into the hunt test scene and would like to try field trials some day if either dog is talented enough. Have 2 beautiful daughters, 10 and 8, that live in Texas. Anybody need any winter help down there let me know :wink: Until then I will keep training and thank my girlfriend for being so supportive.


----------



## lefty

My name is Scott Howlett and am originally from Pennsylvania but have relocated to rural Northwest Arkansas 8 years ago. Our household includes my wife to whom I've been married for 11 years and our 4 dogs; 2 labs, two mutts. 

Am 39 years old and work for a large trucking company in the area.

Mostly lurking right now, have one pup in training with a local pro and am looking forward to running some HT's later this year.

Other lab is 7 and is my "meat" dog. He and I really enjoy our yearly trips to Kansas to chase those purty ditch parrots. :lol:


----------



## KC Steve

Hey everyone,

My name is Steve Stark and I and my family relocated to Kansas City, KS from Sugar Land, Texas last fall. I am in the engineering/construction industry designing and building power plants (for now). I have a lovely wife of almost 10 years and 3 great kids (ages 7 mo, 3.5 and almost 5 years old). I have a 4 yo black lab male and a 2 yo golden retriever female. 

I recognize a lot of the Houston area retriever folks on this website (I either know them, have met them in passing or have run tests under them). I was very active in the local RC, BRC and that was one of the best things I could have done to imporve my knowledge of training and meet folks! 

I got into the HT game after purchasing my lab as a hunting dog and then joining BRC. A nice young lady (club secretary, those that know her will certainly agree on this note) took the time to mentor me and my unruly dawg from a beast to (hopefully) SH this month. The people I have met thru running my pups in AKC events have been nothing short of wonderful to myself, my family and my dogs. 

I have met a lot of new friends and this has been a great avenue to meet new people in my new location..........

This is a great site and I have learned a lot from the "smart people" here. Thank you!

Steve


----------



## txgolfer45

I'm Scott French from Coppell, TX. 48, Married with two teenage boys. I'm Director of Internal Audit for a toy manufacturer, Radica Games. Ollie is my first yellow lab puppy. He is almost 11 weeks old. I'm going to train him primarily to be a hunting companion. If he shows the desire and aptitude, I may try hunt tests too. But, right now, I'm just enjoying raising the little guy. 

As a newbie here, I'm trying to learn from your experiences with raising and training labs for field work.


Scott


----------



## JS

Hi folks,
I'm Jack from Iowa. Been reading this board regularly for several years, though I don't post much. I always figure there are people better qualified than I to offer advice on training issues, and on the other stuff, I usually get in trouble whenever I open my mouth. :roll: 
I never formally introduced myself when I joined. (Didn't realize that was the thing to do.) I'm 65 and retired. Got 2 goldens and train every day. (I tell my wife that my Social Security is about $1200/mo. and with 2 dogs on my truck, I'm pullin' down about as much as an A-list pro. Not sure she buys that.)
I had a little success with a few goldens back in the 60s & 70s when the Q looked more like a master HT does today. Then I was without a dog for over 20 years ... expensive change of wives, apartment living, traveling etc ... but never lost interest in what was going on. When I retired, I got a golden again. Not planning on getting into the "games" (yeah, right!), I got a real pretty one from show breeding. Managed to get a SH on him despite a limited amount of natural desire. He's an excellent pheasant dog though, and loves that so that's his job now. Got another young one that is a real blast to work with. I have all the confidence in the world that in a couple years, he will be one of a handful with CH/MHs.
I have picked up a lot reading this board; following the problems of others and the advice given by some of the great, generous experts here. It's an exceptional resource and I appreciate the work of all those staff who contribute their time to keep it going as well as those knowledgable folks who share their experience and expertise. Thanks.
JS


----------



## Dakotadog

Howdy!
My name is Jeff Melicher. I have a 2 year old CLF. She is the first dog I have ever owned. We got her as a family pet. I figured a lab would be good with the kids and would maybe pick up a few ducks for me out hunting. When she was about 4 months old, I took her to the local club's (Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club) group training night. Well, it didn't take long for me to get hooked big-time. Now we are running hunt tests and field trials and training as much as possible.
I want to say thanks to all the people who take time to post to this forum. It has been educational and entertaining.


----------



## Shayne Hammond

Hi, 

My name is Shayne Hammond. I am 43 years old. I live in southeastern North Carolina about 50 miles east of Wilmington. Have lived here all my life except for the few years that I took up residence in some minor league baseball city for the summer.

I have always loved working dogs. The first two things I purchased with my signing bonus was a browning shotgun and an english pointer. Playing baseball for five years afforded me the oppurtunity to get in a lot of hunting in the fall and winter. Unfortunately an arm injury, wife, and two children put me in the real working world, so my falls and winters of hunting and gundogs had to be put on hold for a few years.

I purchased my first lab in 1996 and fell in love with the breed. Thought he was the best dog in the world. Then in December 2001 I got a call while hunting in the river that Ace was dead. He had been posioned by a farmer that leased some land next to mine. But that's another story. Anyway, I mostly cried for the next two days before I decided to buy another lab. So I bought a lab from a breeder in Kansas in hopes that he could somehow fill the paws of Ace. Heck, I even named him Koufax after a pretty good pitcher that I had the pleasure of conversing with in the bullpen on some hot muggy nights in San Antonio, TX. I still wonder if Sandy would be pleased or POed. Koufax has become a dog that I think any hunter would be proud to own. 

Over the past three years I have really gotten the bug. After seeing some hunt test and then some field trials I now have six labs, all of which are sleeping in various parts of the room as I write, with the best trained of the group being Blue, a 3 1/2 year old that I bought from Alan Pleasant about a year ago. He was QAA before I got him and I'm sure I don't do him justice in the training arena, but he seems to enjoy the effort that I have put into advancing his training. But it is because of him that I have been able to train with a group of people which have a wealth of knowledge in field trials. 

I want to thank Chris and everyone else on this forum for all of the information that I have recieved. There have been many times that I have read something that you guys have written and went home and applied the concept to one of my dogs and said geeze why didn't I think of that. I'm sure it is because most of you have forgotten more than I will ever know. It was also here that I found Anthony Heath who was responsible for getting me with our training group. Thanks again Anthony. 

Well, it's getting late and I have certainly rambled enough. 

Happy training,
Shayne Hammond


----------



## Andy Symons

I'm Andy from Northern Illinois. I'm 40 and dumber than a box of rocks. Not that there's anything wrong with rocks!! I'm owned by a wonderful 3yr old Chessie bitch with a breaking problem  This is my first retriever, and it's too bad I didn't really follow a program. She is very talented, but my lack of training knowledge has hurt her natural ablilities. I find my self going back in the books now, to correct things that should of been done earlier. 

I train with some people who frequent this site, so I am getting great help with her. I also would like to thank everyone here who responds to my "cries for help" from time to time. Your insight to us novices is invaluable. 

We run the HRC and AKC Hunt Test games at this time. She has her Seasoned and Junior titles, can stomp the Senior test, but has "honoring issues". I will, win that battle!! Hope to get a pup next year and maybe try some trials down the road.

Again thanks for the help, good luck, and hope to meet some of you down the road.


----------



## BMay

*Bio*

My name is Bob May. I live in Burlington, IA. I retired from dog training in the fall of 2000 and retired from waterfowl guiding in the spring of 2001. I really do enjoy being an amateur trainer/handler once again and hunting the Mississippi River blinds with friends. My professional careers were operated from my homes in Montana, Colorado, and NW Missouri. 

I share much of my 'away' training time with friends in SE Missouri. I am a member of the Mid Iowa RC, Bootheel RC, and the Mississippi Flyway HRC. I am also a 'Charter' member of the Master National RC.

I judge AKC Hunt Tests and run my Labs in both AKC FT's and AKC HT's. 

I enjoy helping/working with the local HRC group and I'm proud to say that I've convinced several of the HRC folks to enter their dogs in AKC events as well. 

I enjoy competition duck and goose calling events BUT, I don't have the 'wind' to blow a 90 second routine any longer. Competition calling is something of the past...like the 60's, but I do enjoy attending the calling competitions and meeting up with old friends. I did get to meet Chris A. this spring at our local calling event. Now to convince him to judge an early June, 2005 event for my MFHRC group.

Life has always been good with a dog by my side. Made little difference -- Lab, Golden, Chessie, Poodle (yep!), Flat Coat or Curly Coat, they were all treated equally...they just had different personalities and training approach.


----------



## BMay

*Bio*

My name is Bob May. I live in Burlington, IA. I retired from dog training in the fall of 2000 and retired from waterfowl guiding in the spring of 2001. I really do enjoy being an amateur trainer/handler once again and hunting the Mississippi River blinds with friends. My professional careers were operated from my homes in Montana, Colorado, and NW Missouri. 

I share much of my 'away' training time with friends in SE Missouri. I am a member of the Mid Iowa RC, Bootheel RC, and the Mississippi Flyway HRC. I am also a 'Charter' member of the Master National RC.

I judge AKC Hunt Tests and run my Labs in both AKC FT's and AKC HT's. 

I enjoy helping/working with the local HRC group and I'm proud to say that I've convinced several of the HRC folks to enter their dogs in AKC events as well. 

I enjoy competition duck and goose calling events BUT, I don't have the 'wind' to blow a 90 second routine any longer. Competition calling is something of the past...like the 60's, but I do enjoy attending the calling competitions and meeting up with old friends. I did get to meet Chris A. this spring at our local calling event. Now to convince him to judge an early June, 2005 event for my MFHRC group.

Life has always been good with a dog by my side. Made little difference -- Lab, Golden, Chessie, Poodle (yep!), Flat Coat or Curly Coat, they were all treated equally...they just had different personalities and training approach.


----------



## Miriam Wade

I can't decide if this sounds like an AA meeting or a dating service! :roll: 

I'm from Vermont, but spent over 10 years in Utah when I was married. I bought my husband a Springer using the excuse that he needed a hunting dog. Taylor really was a great dog. He would hunt pheasants from morning 'til night if you let him & at that time Utah & Idaho were loaded with them. Taylor was followed by Chester who was every bit the bird dog Taylor was & wonderful with our son. 

I had always wanted a big dog & bought a Newfoundland, Annie. I'd never done anything competitive w/ a dog before, but Annie changed that. I joined the breed & obedience clubs & also hired a handler for some conformation shows. Annie got her CH & CD & then I decided to try water work. I trained alone because there were no other Newfy folks around at the time. She passed her water test on the first try & then we moved on to draft & titled there. She also was my hiking companion & would pull her cart to the store to carry my groceries. She produced some wonderful dogs & many titled in all areas. I kept a pup from her last litter that was tragically killed at 8 weeks. Annie died of cancer at the age of 7 after I divorced & moved back to VT. I didn't get another dog for 2 years.

I bought Kate from a back yard breeder for $200. She was a very energetic pup, but I did nothing with her until she was 5 years old. I put her CD on her, but couldn't jump her bacause of a neck injury. I found hunt test rules & regs on the Internet. Threw ducks one day w/ Margo & then failed our first JH 2 weeks later-handler error on a walkup. Passed the next 4 & got our WC. I was told we couldn't go further w/out a collar or force, but that didn't make sense to me, so I trained my way.The next year we got our SH & WCX & the following year our MHR & some near MH passes.

Kate's almost 11 & w/ the help of Adequan, etc. is once again acting like a young dog. I don't push it by training, but Sunday she ran our club test in Master & did a bang up job. She is a very, very happy dog & a joy to hunt over. I love her madly & because of her I'll always have a Golden.

This board has been an incredible resource. Betwen getting advice from folks that have experience way over my head to the fact that all training styles are respected-it's just 8) .

M


----------



## Tim S.

My name is Tim, this topic caught my eye and it amazed me to see how many of you responded. Some of you I know personally from the dog world, others I have heard of over the years that I have been lurking in the shadows, reading. Hopefully someday I will get to meet you personally.

I have been labeled a trainer since 1991. An injury in 1984 quickly turned a professional football career sour and put me on the streets looking for a future. I found myself back in the fields and ponds of Texas pursuing game like a youngster that I thought I still was. My wife convinced me happiness would be found with the labs, she was right. To me it was more of a calling then anything, it took her to help me realize it. I started in the field when I was 8 years old. Growing up with dogs and avid hunters (my dad) kind off started me down the path. My passion for the Labrador and its amazing forgiving and willing personality seems to continue to grow. Its been some 13 or 14 years now training and running test and I never have a problem getting up to clean kennels in the morning. I have had the opportunity to be around some great dog trainers who have shared their thoughts and philosophies. I enjoy giving back to the lab community when ever I can, am blessed with some incredible dogs who love to train and learn and some not so incredible to learn from. I enjoy the company of clients and those who come out and just want to throw birds and train their dog. Chris, thanks for all you do.


----------



## clipper

My name is Greg Bell. I live in Sedalia Missouri. I have had Goldens since 1974. I am an avid waterfowl hunter and that was my primary purpose. I did run an occasional sanctioned trial but really didnt get into the licensed hunt test game until Casey (my 3rd golden) was 4 yrs old.. she is now 7 and I also have a 1 1/2 year old.. we have a good bunch here that trains regularly... I am retired from being a physics instructor then a Dean at the local community college. 
I train every day... I think I am getting better at it with a lot of thanks to this board. 
I belong to 3 retriever clubs and try to give back to the sport. 
Some days I think I should join a bowling team.. I have no reason to think I would be any better at that than I am at training dogs, but I wouldnt have to drive so far to do it.
Casey has her HRCH, her SH, and half way to her MH. Dixie is a JH, and has a leg on her HR title. 
I have no good explanation why I got into goldens.. I just did.


----------



## Guest

My name is Kate WB. I live in Victoria, BC.

I have a 2.5 y.o. FCR girl named Storm - my first field dog. We just finished JH a week ago and I'm hoping to have her trained up for Seasoned in the fall. Her marking is fine, but we have a long way to go before she has enough confidence to run blinds.

She's cautious, worries, and is prone to sulking - and she is handicapped by a novice trainer. I am fortunate to live down the road from a wonderful pro: and I throw birds and maintain her website in exchange for kind mentoring. Anne (the pro) thinks I can get Storm through her intermediate HT titles, but that Master may be a stretch for her.

Evan: If you're out there, I have a copy of Smartworks and really, really like it. Thanks for putting that together.

I'm starting to think about Dawg #2. We're in the soften-up-the-husband phase of the project. Anne is strongly suggesting that I get a dog wired for the game and go into field Goldens - but I am truly fond of FCRs. I'd welcome suggestions about field-y FCR lines in the US or Canada.

Kate


----------



## Terry A

Hi. My name is Terry and I am a Labaholic. 

So far, I have lived in Texas all of my life. I like to hunt, fish, boat and dog train. I am married (for 20 years)to my hig school sweetheart and we have 4 kids (3 boys ages 15,13,10 and 1 girl age eight). We all do TaeKwonDo as a family and have all earned our blackbelts

I am new to dog training and am training my 1st dog a 3 yr old clm. We have passed 2 out of three Jr HT and hope to finish the JR title and run our first Senior test this fall.
I am a service/project manager for a semicinductor equipment manufacturer where I have been employeed for the past 15 years.

I have had the pleasure of meeting several of the RTFers at hut tests and other things and look forward to meeting many more of you.


----------



## Guest

I'm Ralph Tomlinson from Bossier City, Louisiana 52 years young with a wonderful wife and 3 daughters who love their Dad. I am a member of the SBRC and have a new puppy on the way, born on "Mothers Day" Sire: FC Running with the Devil (FC AFC Dare to Dream X FC AFC Trailcreek Blue Dacey) Dam: Lean Krabby Abby To Go (NAFC CNAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac X FC AFC JJ'S Desire To Go) Last but not least first grandchild is on the way due in October so I will have two babies to play with. 
Just want to say thanks to RTF, great site.


----------



## FOM

Wow, I can't believe I never replied to this thread.

Hello my name is Lainee and I'm from Colorado and I have been addicted to labradors, hunt tests and hunting since Nov 21, 1998 and I'm soon to become a field trial addict, too!

I got into this whole mess with the purchase of the Mutt (aka Flash). I originally purchased Flash as a house pet, everyone knows Labs are great family dogs! I started him on OB classes because I did have the common sense to make sure he was going to be an outstanding family dog. While in the OB classes I decided I wanted to try my hand at Agility, however due to fate (or a curse depending on how you look at it) there were no agility class availble for almost 3 months and I didn't want to wait that long. I had read an article talking about a local NAHRA club and looked them up. Went to training on a cold Feburary morning, they threw a pigeon for the knothead and he retrieved it - the look in his eyes and I was HOOKED! I read everything I could about hunt tests and training retrievers and joined both the NAHRA and AKC clubs. Ran my first and got my first DQ at the same time! Even though I was heart broken, I knew that it wouldn't stop me from trying again. We have managed to earn our WR/SR titles in NAHRA, SH/JH in AKC and HR in HRC. We are close to finishing up our MHR & HRCH titles. We also manged to get a CD title in Obedience, even earning 2 blues! Flash has been a great first dog, he has taught me a ton and even though we have issues with line manners and our blinds aren't the greatest at times, he's a solid hunter!!

Just this past January we had a new addition to our family with Bullet. I would personally like to thank David, the man of my life, for adding fuel to this addiction by encouraging me to get Bullet. Bullet is now 6 months old and growing like a weed. He is going to be my first FT dog. I'm sure I'll make plenty of mistakes, but fortunately for Bullet he has his big brother Flash to thank for breaking me in! I just hope that Bullet can live up to his Daddy's accomplishments! 

RTF is my second home....love this place! Chris thanks for the forum and not to take any credit away from you, but I'd like to say that its the members of RTF that make this place so cool!! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## fetchitgold

I'm a newbie.... which is why my contributions here are generally in the GDG category!  Got started with the older golden when he was 4yo... I think I was hooked with my first junior ribbon!! Stuck on swamp collies... I like a challenge, apparently. :roll: I'm 38 and have lived in the Pacific NW long enough to grow webbed feet.  

BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink: 


Tracy Unger


----------



## meleagris

fetchitgold said:


> BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> Tracy Unger


 :shock: :shock: :shock:
________
Arizona Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## achiro

fetchitgold said:


> BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> Tracy Unger


Its probably better if you just wax.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> Tracy Unger
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably better if you just wax.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Uncle Bill

achiro said:


> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> Tracy Unger
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably better if you just wax.
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seeeeee! I knew that time you spent with Shayne was worth every minute. Absolutely rapier. :shock: (Maybe not a well chosen word to go along with this message eh?)

UB...who said I'm too parenthetical??? :roll:


----------



## Brad B

Well after reading 10 pages on this thread I felt obligated to join in. 34 yo. cop from Beaumont, TX which is about 90 miles E. of Houston. Trained my first lab when I was about 16 but only got serious in the last 3 yrs. Currently have a 3 yo. chocolate and a 3 month old black. Looking forward to soaking up all the knowledge and entertainment I can from everyone here.


----------



## Lisa S.

Hi,
17 years ago we purchased our first lab as a hunting partner from a backyard breeder. When she got old we looked for another to help her out into retirement. The 2-3 we started were given to Guide Dogs for the Blind due to lack of desire. 
I ran into a multi-purpose lab breeder at Kmart (we were both buying pools to help keep the dogs cool). We bought a pup from him and later he introduced us to a gun dog trainer. After learning about hunt tests and trying my luck at it I was hooked. That was almost 7 years ago. 
We have 4 children who are becoming active in the sport.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I just went back and read this whole thread again. My how things change!

Shayne


----------



## Kurt-MO

150 replies, 6362 views.

this has got to be some sort of record. I ought to get an award for starting this thing....

so what's changed Shayne????

Kurt


----------



## achiro

I saw a few names I'd never seen before, made me wonder if they lurk now, or if Shayne chased them away? Also saw a couple of names I know but haven't seen in a while...LEN? Made me hope everything is going well in their world.

Also, I guess I should take some time to post my own bio. :wink:


----------



## Martha Lancaster

My name is Martha, and I have a 3 year old male Flat-coated Retriever JH named Maverick, and my husband, Stephen, and I have a 4 month old black Lab male named Scout. 

I currently am a stay-at-home mom, and home schooler. Previously, I worked for IBM for 10 years in Customer Center Marketing Support. 

Our 11 year old son has a Golden named Ranger that he trained and handled to JH. It is a big jump from JH to SH, so we are hoping that Ranger will be ready next fall.

I am continuing to train Maverick for SH as well. 

We have been members of Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club, in the Austin, TX area, for about 3 years.

We enjoy training with our friends at WARC, and participating in the club activities such as hunt tests, pheasant shoots, and training seminars.

We have high hopes for our new little guy, Scout. He is out of field trial lines (Watermark's Texas Welcome x Watermark's Mercy Me), and is already showing good perseverence and marking for his age. He is also doing very well in puppy obedience class. He is our Derby hopeful!

I have been involved in dogs since I was a kid, showing in conformation Jr. Showmanship. I started out with Smooth Fox Terriers. During the 1980's I bred 10 champions in that breed, and earned a CD on my foundation bitch. Before the AKC had Earthdog trials and titles, I earned Certificates of Gameness with my terriers. 

Our three retrievers now keep us busy with obedience and field training.

I enjoy the training threads and good humor on this forum!


----------



## Uncle Bill

achiro said:


> I saw a few names I'd never seen before, made me wonder if they lurk now, or if Shayne chased them away? Also saw a couple of names I know but haven't seen in a while...LEN? Made me hope everything is going well in their world.
> 
> Also, I guess I should take some time to post my own bio. :wink:


By all means Russ. That rotating OU helmut is so full of holes on my BB- gun target board, I need to replace it soon. Hehhehhehheh :lol: :lol: 

UB


----------



## Sharon Potter

Hi, I'm Sharon, and I live in northern Wisconsin. 

I'm part horse trainer, part dog trainer (mostly pointing breeds, and the occasional retriever or two). I write a regular column in Pointing Dog Journal with trainer named Rick Smith (Delmar's son) and also teach the trained retrieve/FF at seminars. 

I currently own two labs, Abby (New Dawn's Cash & Carry) and Meg (Candlewoods Semi-Sweet), and a Jack Russell named....Russell.  (real original, isn't it?) plus one retired coonhound (Jack) from my competition days. In addition, I have one lovely Chessie pup I'm raising for clients in New Zealand (I'm a Chessie lover at heart) and she will export in the fall.

I ran a few hunt tests years ago, before my horse job took over my life...and I've scaled that job back now (to keep my sanity) to the point where I am getting back into more involvement with the dogs, and may just try my hand at some hunt tests again.

This forum is great, and I hope to eventually get to meet some of you in person.


----------



## Spa City

Well, I've lurked long enough. I'm Jay and I run the Chamber of Commerce in Hot Springs, Arkansas. My family includes a wonderful wife, one daughter (13) and two sons (3 and 5). I grew up in a bird hunting family but unfortunately Arkansas hasn't had many birds in over 20 years. I bought my first lab two years ago and decided to train him myself. Through that experience, he is now a "farm" dog with a great family, I got extremely interested in the HRC hunt tests. I have a 13 month old YLM who is now in HRC Seasoned tests and a new pup I'm picking up Saturday. My future plans include becoming involved in AKC events as well. I've met a couple of folks on the forum and have learned an amazing amount about training a dog. You folks are a tremendous help for those of us getting started. You're also good for a huge, blowing beer out of my mouth belly laugh every now and then which has me checking in often!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Spa City said:


> Well, I've lurked long enough. I'm Jay and I run the Chamber of Commerce in Hot Springs, Arkansas.


Hey Jay,

Do you have a Deadwood nearby like we do in Sodak? That would make you a great honeymoon destination, like we have in the Black Hills of South Dakota.

The slogan whitewashed on the groom's car in this neck of the woods was:
"HOT SPRINGS TONIGHT---DEADWOOD TOMORROW!!!" :roll: :wink: 

UB


----------



## Spa City

UB

I actually know my counterpart (Scott) in Sodak. We've been in a continuing education program for the last four years in Colorado. We haven't had casino gamblin' here since 1967. We do have great horse racing (Smarty Jones won the Rebel Stakes and the Arkansas Derby before winning the Kentucky Derby at Oaklawn Park - Oaklawn gave his owners the $5 million bonus check on Monday). We are a great honeymoon destination. We have over 2 million visitors a year. You're going to have to come visit!


----------



## check171

I am 34 from IN I have 3 labs and a newcomer to training my first lab is 7 and my second is 3 i just got my third he is a creek robber pup he is 12 weeks old and we are having fun i have a son thats 4 and i have been married for 13 years soon i work in RV's building Fifth wheels and travel trailers good site i hope to learn alot ..


jake


----------



## fetchitgold

achiro said:


> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.... is there anything wrong with taking my dog into the salon and asking to be dyed to match?!?!? :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> Tracy Unger
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably better if you just wax.
Click to expand...

LMAO!!!!! Brilliance, Russ.  I could say SO many things, but I'll behave! :wink: 


Tracy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

redbranch said:


> I hope to eventually get to meet some of you in person.


I hope i'm first. :wink: 

Shayne


----------



## Ken Archer

Why did I know that was coming?



Shayne Mehringer said:


> redbranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to eventually get to meet some of you in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i'm first. :wink:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


----------



## Bait

My name is John Baitinger. Everybody calls me Bait. I was born and raised in southern New Jersey. Grew up duck hunting with Swamp Collies. Am a part time duck hunt guide in the winter.(at a semi-wild preserve, no big deal. helps keep my kid in college.) My wife, Kathy,is a nurse, and is from State College, Pa. And, yes WE ARE... Penn State football nuts. My full-time job is welding. I work for a steel erector in the Phila., Pa. area. We build bridges and high- rise buildings. I work mostly in a shop, nowadays, but get to go out on jobs to get run up the boom of tower cranes to repair the lattice-work. (somebody's gotta do it.) In addition to duck hunting, we enjoy Grouse hunting. Pa. has some good grouse hunting and isn't far. Also like Maine, Montana, and Minnesota. Kathy has this neat little goal of wanting to set foot in every state before she dies,so it may kill both of us, but we're going for it. Oh, yeah Speaking of that, Y'all Texicans be on the lookout. She's got a nursing conference in Dallas this weekend, and she's lookin' to get at least, Okla. while she' down there. She'll be the crazy woman in the rent-a-car running people over to get to Okla., as she has limited time while she's there. Only need a couple more southern states. Hope to get them duck hunting, in the near future. Ok, I just mentioned about 4 or 5 things that prove I enjoy banging my head against the wall. Hope I didn't lose everybody's respect. Oh, that's right, y'all train dogs. That puts you right there with me.(long hours, no pay, little sleep) So, if you wanna see a couple of idiots and their dogs, go to www.refugepics.com/members/Bait Or just click on my profile and find it there. And thanks again to fetchitgold for helping me put the site together, beings my computer sucks and my computer skills are even worse. BAIT


----------



## KC

I am one of those "lonely" Amateur retriever trainers living in a small mountain town (Mesa) in Western CO. a few miles from Powderhorn ski area. The past 14 years I have spent a lot of time traveling and working in many different areas of this state (Aspen to Telluride, Grand Junction to Gunnison and sometimes Vail to Moab, Ut.). Self-employed with my home as my base of operations, I have two young Chesapeakes on my truck most days with some of that necessary equipment needed to train these "Wild Children" with the hopes of running some more field trials. Lots of diverse training ground on public land and water from the Grand Mesa (11,000 ft) to properties along the Colorado River west of Grand Junction. 

Chesapeakes have been in my blood for nearly 30 years but I love all the retriever breeds. Hunting, field trials, hunt tests and judging have all been in my past. I loved the Ft. Collins, CO. group and club when I lived east of town throughout the '80's. There has always been a good group of amateur and pro trainers in Colorado for many years and I was fortunate to train with knowledgeable folks at that time. Bill & Jackie Lauenroth, John Goettl, Tom Burdick and Andy Bland were just a few that passed on some help. Cherylon Loveland has come a long way since going on her own in '85 when she had just a few dogs in her kennel and I began training in Wellington back then. Her instructon was greatly appreciated.

Divorce, custody battles and many changes forced me to quit in '91 after judging an Open and running my last Amateur with a well bred male Peake. Single parenthood and then another round of self-employment took priority over many activities that I enjoy. 

Finally, in 2001 I was able to purchase another well bred Chesapeake male and then a female puppy from Tom Cox's All Age bitch in Idaho followed in 2002. I am slowly returning to a passion of mine in a conservative way with modest goals. Since I am a "do-it yourselfer" with most tasks, it may take awhile. In the meantime, I absolutely love the joyride of daily training and look forward to more trials and tests. 

Since I am more of a reader than a writer, I am grateful to all of you that share their knowledge on this site. Thank you.

Keith Carlson
Mesa, CO.


----------



## Casey

My name is Casey and I am a pharmacist(UGA grad-hence the handle) in Cairo, GA. I am married with 3 little girls ages 6, 2, and 10 months. I have 2 BLF, the 18 month old is Ram X MH (Lean Mac X AFC Oprah Win-For-Me), the 10 week old is Carbon X FC Two Step Tomboy. I have just run HT so far with a previous dog but will try FT with these two. I am a avid duck hunter in a state not really suited for it, usually make a couple trips to Ark, Miss, or La every year. I don't post a lot but read the forum everyday. Other than stepping to the line myself, this forum is the best source of knowledge I have found for the dog games. I really enjoy the forum and feel like I know a lot of folks on it even though I have never met them. Kristie may be the only person I have actually met in person.


----------



## copenhunt

Nick from St. Martinville, LA (close to Lafayette). 23 years old. Profession is and ICU nurse, but will soon be going to grad school for nurse anesthetist, so will have to sell a couple of dogs. Enjoy anything outdoors, especially training, trialing, hunting and fishing.


----------



## Guest

I am Rick from san antonio.Married with a ten year old step daughter.
I have an optometry practice which we specilize in european eyewear and polarized sunglasses.
Just getting into trainning,and getting new pup in a few days.


----------



## Doug Kelley

I live in Cedar Rapids, IA, with my wife and 2 daughters (3 and 1). I am an Oracle Database Administrator for an insurance company. I lost my 8 year old hunting partner, ylm, last fall. During his life we just hunted together and he drove my pheasant hunting passion farther than I could have imagined. I grew up hunting a lot just without a dog, what was my Dad thinking??? My enjoyment of the hunt changed into enjoying watching the dog work more than the hunt itself. With my new pup, I introduced myself and pup to the Eastern Iowa Hunting Retreiver Association (EIHRA). Before this introduction I did not really know anything about any of the dog games. I was just looking for some help on training and got more than I bargained for. The people I have met through EIHRA have been great. Thanks to everyone for a great forum from someone who definitely takes more from this than will ever hope to be able to provide.


----------



## Sharon Potter

Shayne Mehringer said:


> redbranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to eventually get to meet some of you in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i'm first. :wink:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Well, the closest I'll get to Arkansas in the near future is on my way to Kansas in a couple of weeks for a retrieving seminar, with a short detour to TX to pick up my new trailer....but rumor has it some friends plan to drag me to Stuttgart when duck season rolls around, so you just never know....... :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## mojosmantra

Looks like everyones else has spilled their guts, so here goes.

My name is Trent, I am an architect and live in Miami, FL. I am from the South, meaning I was born is south Georgia, my extended family is from north Florida, and I did most of my growing up on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi. I am in Miami because I am an architect...I need to live in the city to make a living...if I wasn't here I'd be in New Orleans. City living makes this game very interesting...you guys should see some of the places I train.

Got into this dawg thing because I was looking for a fishing buddy...I used to do alot of fishing...and figured out that these things like to retrieve stuff. Had a really good friend (recently passed) that used to FT and he helped me understand the mind of the dawg. I got hooked, but I also found out that they don't make very good fishing buddies, at least when they are younger. All they want to do is retrieve every time I cast, so I don't fish much any more.


----------



## R Williams

Rich Williams

I am a Firefighter/Paramedic for 19 years I own V.I.P. Kennels and train Labs on my days off.
My kennel is small (only ten runs) but until I retire from the FD that is about all I can handle. 
I do mostly gun dog training with labs but I also do ob. training for most large breeds. 
I plan on training full time when I retire from FD.
I started training dogs about twelve years ago as a part time job for a kennel and when the kennel went out of bussiness I started my own.
I started with a couple of kennels in the back yard about eight years ago and had to work other jobs until my kennel could support itself so I have a small welding shop where I have built aluminum dog boxes and trailers until my kennel reached a point about a year ago where I could concentrate on training only.


----------



## NestlesBigTime

I'm Justin Huett...I live in Benton, Arkansas. I work for a local school district as an Applied Behavior Analyst, which is a fancy title that doesn't mean a whole lot. I work with developmentally disabled kids (autistic, downs, etc). I'm starting law school in August (don't bother with the lawyer jokes...already heard them all :lol: ). I have one lab, 7mo CLF. Shes my first to train, plan on running HT with her and using her to hunt with.


----------



## lennie

Hi, my name is Earlene, my husband Barryand I live in upstate NY near Rochester. We have 2 choc labs, one 7 years old with a Nahra GMHR/ AKC SH title. and a new 23 month old female lab we just bought in February. I got her from Arkansas and she has two HRC seasoned passes but since we have no HRC clubs in NY, we will probably run her in NAHRA or AKC. 
Our first dog was a black lab male who was just a house pet, but we used to go watch retriever demonstrations by Joe Letta and other pro's in our area. Then my husband would say "The next dog I get is gonna do all that stuff" (handle, mark, blinds etc) So after losing the black dog at 13, we got our chocolate male. Out of the penneysaver, no less. Anyway, we took him to a trainer for 2years once a week and he turned out to have outstanding drive and desire! He is a grrreat marker! My husband does the majority of the training and runs the dogs in the competitions, although I do some of the obedience and other stuff (trailing and sit to flush). I am mostly the "equipment manager" and make sure we have everything we need for trials and competitions, I load the truck for traiming days and try not to forget anything :wink: We have competed with many others who visit and play on this forum. I am really excited about our new dog and am looking forward to her "career" My husband and I love to hunt, pheasants, ducks and deer. We have been going out to the midwest, Kansas and North Dakota for vacations just to pheasant hunt! North Dakota was awesome, if anyof you ever get the chance to go you should and if any of the NoDak folks can give me some tips on where to go out there, I would be forever indebted    
I have found this sight extremely helpful after I finally stopped lurking! Thanks to Lisa Van Loo who has helped alot, I hope we get to meet someday since we are in the same vicinity. This is a great place for all of us dogaholics :!:


----------



## john fallon

Some of the threads posted recently under the guise of _Getting to Know You_ :? seen not to have done such a good job
Good reading for those who *Realy* want to know about the posters on the forum :wink:
john


----------



## Polock

lennie said:


> Hi, my name is Earlene, my husband Barryand I live in upstate NY near Rochester. We have 2 choc labs, one 7 years old with a Nahra GMHR/ AKC SH title. and a new 23 month old female lab we just bought in February. I got her from Arkansas and she has two HRC seasoned passes but since we have no HRC clubs in NY, we will probably run her in NAHRA or AKC.
> Our first dog was a black lab male who was just a house pet, but we used to go watch retriever demonstrations by Joe Letta and other pro's in our area. Then my husband would say "The next dog I get is gonna do all that stuff" (handle, mark, blinds etc) So after losing the black dog at 13, we got our chocolate male. Out of the penneysaver, no less. Anyway, we took him to a trainer for 2years once a week and he turned out to have outstanding drive and desire! He is a grrreat marker! My husband does the majority of the training and runs the dogs in the competitions, although I do some of the obedience and other stuff (trailing and sit to flush). I am mostly the "equipment manager" and make sure we have everything we need for trials and competitions, I load the truck for traiming days and try not to forget anything :wink: We have competed with many others who visit and play on this forum. I am really excited about our new dog and am looking forward to her "career" My husband and I love to hunt, pheasants, ducks and deer. We have been going out to the midwest, Kansas and North Dakota for vacations just to pheasant hunt! North Dakota was awesome, if anyof you ever get the chance to go you should and if any of the NoDak folks can give me some tips on where to go out there, I would be forever indebted
> I have found this sight extremely helpful after I finally stopped lurking! Thanks to Lisa Van Loo who has helped alot, I hope we get to meet someday since we are in the same vicinity. This is a great place for all of us dogaholics :!:


Earlene, glad to see ya come out of hiding. Hope all is well with you and Barry and nothin' but the best for the Holiday season for the both of you.
I'll be in touch regarding some more wingers after the Holidays.

Polock


----------



## msdaisey

My name is Sondra Daisey, and I am a dogaholic. My husband AKA Kennel Boy (although if you're rich, I'm single)and I are Eastern Shore Maryland natives. He doesn't run dogs, but hunts with his dogs and supports my habit. Honey, I need a new dog truck...I am 40 (I can't believe it) and was looking for a little hobby about 6 years ago. We had always had Chessies as gun dogs (just kind of worked naturally), and talked to a good friend (conformation handler) about showing them. He told me that I would be bored, and knew that panyhose and snooty people were not me. His advice? Call someone who runs Field Trials - that's where the money is! He neglected to add SPENT to the end of that sentence. :lol: 

I picked up the phone and called my friend's dad - I thought he did something of the sort - and have been training ever since! Turned out that the guy I called knew a little bit about the game - Newt Cropper. :wink: With much supervision and lots of yelling (I was trying to put a dog through the yard and didn't even know what that meant - never read a book or saw a video), my two dogs were QAA in their first few trials. 

I haven't had nearly as much success in the major stakes, but I'm still plugging away at it. I train when I can because I still have to work for a living teaching Evening Alternative School. Although thanks to Newt, I have learned an INCREDIBLE amount about training (DOGS!) :twisted: 

I sold out to Labs, but have our Chessie bitch still and a Schipperke (Mommy's precious angel puppy). Right now, I have to go play with my new PD x Windy puppy. . . :lol: Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ken Newcomb

Ken Newcomb


Born and Raised in Norfolk, Nebraska

I run a meat processing plant to pay the bills and spend all the extra cash hunting and runnning dogs.


----------



## surfspeck

Hey Im Tommy Daniels originally from Sugar Land, TX and moved up here to Hunt ,TX 8 yrs ago. Hunt is about 1 1/4 hr NW of San Antonio in the hill country of Texas. Im on my second lab, the first one Black Jack Daniels got cancer at 3 1/2 yrs and I had to put him to sleep. It broke my heart. My current dog HRCH Daniels Sonny Slough will be 3 on Jan 30, 2005. He ran in the fall Grand in Bowie and made it to the 5th series and broke on the last bird of the test. Im still real proud of him!! Ive been duck hunting since the 4rth grade and Im almost 38 yrs old now. I live for the outdoors, hunting, fishing, dog training, etc. I am a mortgage loan officer and do home loans all over the great state of Texas and a few in other states as well. In my opinion there are not enough hours in the day to work full time, have a wife and 2 young girls and seriously dog train. One day I hope to retire and spend most of my time training dogs, hunting and fishing!!!!! Until then Im walking a fine line!!


----------



## john fallon

Anyone join since 2004 8) 

john


----------



## Sabireley

I did! 8)


----------



## Boondux

Hi, I'm Carrie Carlson. I live in Hawley, MN but will be moving to Detroit Lakes in a few weeks. I own a golden retriever, Harley, and train with a bunch of great people at NDRC. Looking to start another pup maybe next summer. I am a stay at home mom with one son and a daughter on the way. I got started in the dog world competing in obedience with Harley but my in-law's black lab, Lily, really got me into the field training aspect. Her enthusiasm has rubbed off on me and I look forward to training for field and obedience with my next pup. I have only been involved for a couple years so all the madness is just starting for me! :lol: Happy training!


----------



## dreamer2385

I am Maria from Northeastern PA. I have one hubby{one is enough}...and three daughters. I have had golden since i was 14. I am now 42. I have my degree in Social work, but have been employed in various jobs. i am still waiting for a "real job" in social work,due to raising the girls. I have had many golden through out the years. I am also had many problems in finding the golden that would pass clearances. I love field training my goldens, and raise my own birds. I did , have goldens which were tri-purpose , and thought they all came that way. My first few goldens could have competed in breed,but field came first. I didn't realize the split in show/field till i became better educated in the breed. It is then that I realized I would like to work towards the goal of bridging the gap between show and field. I aim for a champion/ master hunter someday. I love reading all about everyone.. I appreciate reading what I cant talk about to family and non dog friends. My family thinks i am crazy for living in the country, and my life would be easier if i moved to the city.. I would never move to the city.. never!! I couldnt train my dogs, or have birds, or shoot my pistol in my yard!! For god's sake , what would I do in the darn city??? Love the country life, and that's my story and i am sticking to ..it.. :wink: Maria


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

john fallon said:


> Anyone join since 2004 8)
> 
> john


Wow I just read all 13 pages!!!! Fricken snowing hard and nothing else to do.
A question John, you bumped this twice. Back in 04 and today. Yet I did not see your intro/story. Did I miss it? 
Ken Bora
ps- I am Ken Bora, I first viewed RTF the week of Miriam and Shayne's wreck in NY state. I was just trying to find info about an injured retriever club member. I have been here ever since. Everything else you all already know about me. Thank You Chris Atkinson. I like RTF :wink:


----------



## Cut em_Jack

Im Jack, Im from southern Va and I hunt ducks 50 plus days a year and love "trying" to train my dogs.  Im a professional firefighter so I have lots of time off. I have a 4 yo YLF that is a JR hunter because I didnt start training with her until she was 3. Before that she was a big fat house dog. She picked up 150 plus bird this season and Im pleased. I just got a new BLM and hope to take him farther than my current dog. So Ill probably be askin lots of questions! :lol: Thanks for everyones help so far!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

wonderful Ft Worth Texas


----------



## Uncle Bill

Ken Bora said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone join since 2004 8)
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I just read all 13 pages!!!! Fricken snowing hard and nothing else to do.
> A question John, you bumped this twice. Back in 04 and today. Yet I did not see your intro/story. Did I miss it?
> Ken Bora
> ps- I am Ken Bora, I first viewed RTF the week of Miriam and Shayne's wreck in NY state. I was just trying to find info about an injured retriever club member. I have been here ever since. Everything else you all already know about me. Thank You Chris Atkinson. I like RTF :wink:
Click to expand...

WHOA...what makes you think this is adequate??? We demand the entire syrupy resume, if you please. :wink: 

UB


----------



## Illinois Bob

I'm Bob.49 years old.32 years in our 3rd generation family business in manufacturing.We fabricate metal tubing.I design tools and develope procedures from prototypes through production.There are two other brothers still in the business also.
I've been fortunate to be involved in alot of different interests over the years.I studied martial arts and have black belts in Tae Kwon Do and Kuk Sool Won(Hapkido).I've fished and hunted alot.Fishing lately has just been Illinois and Wisconsin.Lot's of Canada trips.I've hunted since I was a kid.Grew up on pheasants and then went through the obsessed phase with my last dog hunting everything else.When that dog was too old to hunt I just bowhunted deer.My new dog has me going through the obsessed phase again.I ride a motorcycle usually,
I scuba dive,sail,canoe,kayak,or just about anything that keeps me outside.Old dogs(in order):Sam(Basset Hound),Mac,Jake,Jessi(English Springer Spaniels),Tracker(Lab),Tundra,MacKenzie(Alaskan Malamutes) and now,Otter.Tracker was my first retriever.A gift from field trial friends.They use to train thier dog,Boone, with Jackie Merten when she lived in Illinois.I wasn't interested in Field Trials and only hunted with Tracker.I did get to be a gunner in a few field trials then and probably watched all the great famous dogs but didn't care.I just wanted to shoot at more ducks.Otter is my first attempt at one of those pumped up field trial dogs.I'll take him as far as I can.So far so good.


----------



## Uncle Bill

This almost slipped off the first page without Ken fessing up. Thus the bump.

It is concerning, however, how many provideed a post on this thread haven't been hear from in a long time. Like, where is the threads originator?

I'm starting to feel like Puff the Magic Dragon, with so many Jackie Papers.  

UB


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Uncle Bill said:


> WHOA...what makes you think this is adequate??? We demand the entire syrupy resume, if you please. :wink:
> UB


I am sorry Bill, my busy time of year you know. I put this together a while back for a friends web page. Is this what you were after? 



Sugar Moon

Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Kenneth Bora and I am a Vermont Sugarmaker. My father Niles is a sugarmaker and his father Oliver was a sugarmaker. We have his old 2ft by 4ft flat pan hanging in the back of our sugarhouse along with many other artifacts of Vermont's agricultural past. The tradition goes back farther than that. I am of French Canadian decent and history tells us about the conquest and colonization of this continent by the Europeans. The Spanish slaughtered the native people, the English pushed them away, and the French embraced them. This said the French Canadians were the first of the European settlers that made sugar. While many of the early French settlers came to trade furs and convert souls those who attempted to live of the land quickly found themselves mimicking native ways. The soil and climate forced them to grow the same crops and hunt the same game the natives had come to depend on. Moose, Deer, porcupine, rabbit and beaver were the mainstay meats; Turkey, partridge and waterfowl were there poultry; corn, oats, beans, peas and barley served as staple starches; maple sugar was there sweetener. The average land concession for the French settler was 80 acres, of that two-thirds was commonly left as woodlot with maple trees carefully spared the axe to provide "sirop" and "sucre de e`rable". In preserving the sugar trees the French were a century ahead of the British colonist who settled the south. Along with maize and tobacco, maple sugar had its origin in native hands. The varied tribes of Quebec, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Michigan all knew of this art. Where ever the white settler came in contact with the native people in a region where the maple tree grew they found sugar being made. This is how the white man learned the process. In a British Royal Society paper from 1685: "The savages of Canada, in the time that the sap rises in the Maple, make an incision in the tree by which it runs out and after they have evaporated eight pounds of the liquor, there remains one pound as sweet. The savages have practiced this longer than any now living among them can remember". Yet the tradition goes back farther than that. The French settlers who are in my own Maple family tree not only embraced the native people but married them and like many other Vermonters of French Canadian decent the native American people as well as the French European people make up my own history. The problem with the history of a people without a written language is that oral history quickly turns into mythology. The origins of sugaring in the northeast woods goes so far back into prehistory that by the time the first Europeans arrived with quill pens and foolscap, oil paints and canvas, to begin the written and illustrated history of this land, the natives could only say that maple sugar came from a time so long ago that its origins had been lost in the misty beginnings of the ancient tribes. 
In place of fact, however, a myth about maple sugar has astonishing universality among the tribes of the northeast, in which the creator had at first made life altogether too easy for his people, like the garden of Eden in Christian belief, filling the maple trees with a thick sweet syrup that flowed year-round. (Much, in fact, as the denizens of urban America still believe it runs today.) According to legend, one day the mischief making Glooskap (variously known from tribe to tribe as Gluscabi, Kulo`scap, Manabozo, Odziho`zo or Djoka`besh) happens along and finds his village empty. The cooking fires are dead. The gardens are overgrown with weeds. Glooskap finally discovers his people in their maple grove, and there they lie- men, woman, children and dogs -eyes closed, letting the delectable syrup drip into their contented mouths. Having special powers, which he occasionally misuses, Glooskap brings fresh water from the lake in a birch bark bucket and rising above the trees fills them until the syrup runs thin and fast. Then he calls out in a very loud voice, awakening the people from their sugar induced sloth "Rise up People, the trees are no longer filled with the maple syrup the Creator gave you! Now there is only watery sap and it will soon run dry. You will have to hunt and fish and tend your gardens. The sap will run again, but only at the end of winter when game is scarce and the lake is still frozen and no crops grow. Then you can gather it in birch bark vessels like mine. You will have to gather firewood and heat round stones from the river and drop them into the sap to make it boil. It will turn into syrup but not for a long time. You will no longer be fat and lazy. You will once again appreciate this maple syrup that the Creator gave to you. This is how it is going to be", says Glookskap. And that as the native storytellers still say, is how it is for all of us to this very day. Although Yankee ingenuity may be a cliché, we have come a long way from Glooskap's method. 
Almost immediately the French settler traded/introduced metal cookware to the process replacing the bark-boiling container. It was placed on the fire instead of hot rocks being put in the sap. Wooden buckets replaced the hewn sap caching troughs. The Shakers, renowned for their woodworking skills turned out white pine buckets by the thousands. Syrup is now the primary product of the sugar maker but in ancient times it was impossible to keep and except for what was consumed at the time of boiling and very shortly after, the entire crop was made into cake sugar which was easily stored in a food cache near camp, or grain sugar made by stirring the cooling syrup. We now have a true Maple industry with commercial evaporators fired by wood or oil. Plastic pipeline runs from tree to tree replacing buckets and new this year the smallest spout ever made allowing the sugar maker to do less damage to the tree with the smallest hole drilled ever. We are stewards of the forest protecting the Maple tree as we would our children from disease, misuse, over tapping, malnutrition and parasites. 
As far as we have come, we still are the same as Glooskap's people. On this cold February day after I finish typing this in the comfort of a modern home on a personal computer I will go to the woods. I am getting ready to tap (the act of putting a hole in the tree). The forest is very quiet this time of year. As I work in the solitude of the snow covered forest with the sound of the woodpecker the loudest noise and the tracks of Deer, Turkey, rabbit and my own dogs the only think marring the blanket of snow I am reminded that the full moon in September is the harvest moon. The full moon in November is the Hunters moon. But the full moon in March in Vermont and throughout the northeast is the Sugar Moon, My favorite of all. As I labor I can feel the watchful eye of Glooskap and all the countless sugar makers before me looking down on me and a connection to the past that is not just about making syrup, but carrying on a tradition deeper in me than I could ever hope to describe with the written word. To the ancestors of mine who have walked these same forests from the time the glaciers last retreated I proudly say, I am a Vermont sugarmaker! 
Ken Bora


----------



## 2tall

Tough act to follow!!!
I am Carol Howey, too old to post my age, married to the same guy for almost 30 years. Raised in Charlotte, NC I was a horse person, playing the hunter/jumper game for nearly 25 years. I was an instructor, trainer and managed my own barn. I never claimed the title pro because I never made any money :roll: In 1989 my husband, Ralph, and I decided to retire first, work later. We sold our home, businesses, autos, and bought a 42' sail boat. We cruised, lived and worked through out the Carribbean and Venezuela for about 4 years, then sailed back to the "real world" in time for the advent of personal computing and the internet. (We came back without ever having heard of Al Gore) As a matter of fact, when we first sailed away, gps was not available for private boats. Only the old fashioned stars and sextant. We reestablished in Beaufort County, SC where we now live. An altogether wonderful place for all things EXCEPT dog training. Summer too hot, gators too plentiful, and most open land is in private hands without a lot of access. I owned an adopted lab for 10 years. We found him on the streets near the marina we lived in. We looked for owners and never found them. We estimate he was about 8 months old when we found him. This wonderful dog knew everything. He was either just plain good, or somebody spent a lot of time. Unfortunately, because of unknown heritage, we played no dog games with him. But he made us think we knew how to train because he knew sit, heel, fetch, back, over, even "no! here" He helped run my husbands charter fishing boat and later worked as a construction superintendant. He was known island wide as the big black dog that did boxing and siding. Once an overly self important rent a cop on one of the plantations, obviously did not understand the way of things. She began to berate Ralph on having a dog on the property, so he peed on her leg. (dog, not Ralph). 
In the end we lost this most important part of lives way too soon to cancer. It took about 2 years to get through the abyss, and look for a new friend. I went internet shopping, fell in love with another "big black dog", located a litter in a far away state, and brought him home. Its been a long hard road discovering that dogs dont just "come that way" like our old one. He was 15 months old before we "got with the program" and started anything like intelligent retriever training. It was through RTF that I made most of the contacts that have enabled me to survive with this super hi rollin dog. He is way more than I could have hoped for, far more than I can handle, and I am loving every step of the ride. And I plan to continue the ride myself regardlesss of how long it takes.

Thanks everyone here for your help!


----------



## huntingrdr

I am Robert Rogers and I am 16 years old. Live in TX and go to Southlake Carroll Senior High. I am a junior, and have one dog. Yellow Lab named Luke. He is 5 years old now, been in training with a guy I know but now he is back home and I am finishing him up. We started swim by last week, then moving on into the field. Hopefully can get him his senior title this fall then work up to a master. Then once done with that I might want to try some field trials after seeing them this past weekend. Pretty fun! I was also in the duck business for a year or two until my dad sold our property we kept them on. Now I am looking for a small training group in Fort Worth area to help me out throw birds as I will help them. Train every day once I get home from school.

Thanks Robert Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bill

Thanks for the details, Ken. :roll: Always good to really find out what makes a guy tick.

WOW...Carol Howley. I am so envious of you. Not especially about all your fascinating travels, but the fact you didn't know or hadn't heard about Algore. :shock: 8) 

Always fun hearing about the history of the RTFers and RTFettes...satisfies the nosey part of our psyche. :wink: 

UB


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Ken Bora said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA...what makes you think this is adequate??? We demand the entire syrupy resume, if you please. :wink:
> UB
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry Bill, my busy time of year you know. I put this together a while back for a friends web page. Is this what you were after?
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar Moon
> 
> Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Kenneth Bora and I am a Vermont Sugarmaker. My father Niles is a sugarmaker and his father Oliver was a sugarmaker. We have his old 2ft by 4ft flat pan hanging in the back of our sugarhouse along with many other artifacts of Vermont's agricultural past. The tradition goes back farther than that. I am of French Canadian decent and history tells us about the conquest and colonization of this continent by the Europeans. The Spanish slaughtered the native people, the English pushed them away, and the French embraced them. This said the French Canadians were the first of the European settlers that made sugar. While many of the early French settlers came to trade furs and convert souls those who attempted to live of the land quickly found themselves mimicking native ways. The soil and climate forced them to grow the same crops and hunt the same game the natives had come to depend on. Moose, Deer, porcupine, rabbit and beaver were the mainstay meats; Turkey, partridge and waterfowl were there poultry; corn, oats, beans, peas and barley served as staple starches; maple sugar was there sweetener. The average land concession for the French settler was 80 acres, of that two-thirds was commonly left as woodlot with maple trees carefully spared the axe to provide "sirop" and "sucre de e`rable". In preserving the sugar trees the French were a century ahead of the British colonist who settled the south. Along with maize and tobacco, maple sugar had its origin in native hands. The varied tribes of Quebec, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Michigan all knew of this art. Where ever the white settler came in contact with the native people in a region where the maple tree grew they found sugar being made. This is how the white man learned the process. In a British Royal Society paper from 1685: "The savages of Canada, in the time that the sap rises in the Maple, make an incision in the tree by which it runs out and after they have evaporated eight pounds of the liquor, there remains one pound as sweet. The savages have practiced this longer than any now living among them can remember". Yet the tradition goes back farther than that. The French settlers who are in my own Maple family tree not only embraced the native people but married them and like many other Vermonters of French Canadian decent the native American people as well as the French European people make up my own history. The problem with the history of a people without a written language is that oral history quickly turns into mythology. The origins of sugaring in the northeast woods goes so far back into prehistory that by the time the first Europeans arrived with quill pens and foolscap, oil paints and canvas, to begin the written and illustrated history of this land, the natives could only say that maple sugar came from a time so long ago that its origins had been lost in the misty beginnings of the ancient tribes.
> In place of fact, however, a myth about maple sugar has astonishing universality among the tribes of the northeast, in which the creator had at first made life altogether too easy for his people, like the garden of Eden in Christian belief, filling the maple trees with a thick sweet syrup that flowed year-round. (Much, in fact, as the denizens of urban America still believe it runs today.) According to legend, one day the mischief making Glooskap (variously known from tribe to tribe as Gluscabi, Kulo`scap, Manabozo, Odziho`zo or Djoka`besh) happens along and finds his village empty. The cooking fires are dead. The gardens are overgrown with weeds. Glooskap finally discovers his people in their maple grove, and there they lie- men, woman, children and dogs -eyes closed, letting the delectable syrup drip into their contented mouths. Having special powers, which he occasionally misuses, Glooskap brings fresh water from the lake in a birch bark bucket and rising above the trees fills them until the syrup runs thin and fast. Then he calls out in a very loud voice, awakening the people from their sugar induced sloth "Rise up People, the trees are no longer filled with the maple syrup the Creator gave you! Now there is only watery sap and it will soon run dry. You will have to hunt and fish and tend your gardens. The sap will run again, but only at the end of winter when game is scarce and the lake is still frozen and no crops grow. Then you can gather it in birch bark vessels like mine. You will have to gather firewood and heat round stones from the river and drop them into the sap to make it boil. It will turn into syrup but not for a long time. You will no longer be fat and lazy. You will once again appreciate this maple syrup that the Creator gave to you. This is how it is going to be", says Glookskap. And that as the native storytellers still say, is how it is for all of us to this very day. Although Yankee ingenuity may be a cliché, we have come a long way from Glooskap's method.
> Almost immediately the French settler traded/introduced metal cookware to the process replacing the bark-boiling container. It was placed on the fire instead of hot rocks being put in the sap. Wooden buckets replaced the hewn sap caching troughs. The Shakers, renowned for their woodworking skills turned out white pine buckets by the thousands. Syrup is now the primary product of the sugar maker but in ancient times it was impossible to keep and except for what was consumed at the time of boiling and very shortly after, the entire crop was made into cake sugar which was easily stored in a food cache near camp, or grain sugar made by stirring the cooling syrup. We now have a true Maple industry with commercial evaporators fired by wood or oil. Plastic pipeline runs from tree to tree replacing buckets and new this year the smallest spout ever made allowing the sugar maker to do less damage to the tree with the smallest hole drilled ever. We are stewards of the forest protecting the Maple tree as we would our children from disease, misuse, over tapping, malnutrition and parasites.
> As far as we have come, we still are the same as Glooskap's people. On this cold February day after I finish typing this in the comfort of a modern home on a personal computer I will go to the woods. I am getting ready to tap (the act of putting a hole in the tree). The forest is very quiet this time of year. As I work in the solitude of the snow covered forest with the sound of the woodpecker the loudest noise and the tracks of Deer, Turkey, rabbit and my own dogs the only think marring the blanket of snow I am reminded that the full moon in September is the harvest moon. The full moon in November is the Hunters moon. But the full moon in March in Vermont and throughout the northeast is the Sugar Moon, My favorite of all. As I labor I can feel the watchful eye of Glooskap and all the countless sugar makers before me looking down on me and a connection to the past that is not just about making syrup, but carrying on a tradition deeper in me than I could ever hope to describe with the written word. To the ancestors of mine who have walked these same forests from the time the glaciers last retreated I proudly say, I am a Vermont sugarmaker!
> Ken Bora
Click to expand...

Ah, too long to read, is there a mini series i can watch on tv to save me time...

/Paul


----------



## dogcommand

Thanks Ken that is an interesting story. When I was a kid we had a place in New Hampshire and my father tapped a few trees. He had a shack in the woods where he boiled it down. One of my favorite memories as about a 5-year old or so was sticking my mitten into the bucket on the tree and then sucking on it. :roll: Ah the good old days!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Uncle Bill said:


> This almost slipped off the first page without Ken fessing up. Thus the bump.
> UB





Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ah, too long to read, is there a mini series i can watch on tv to save me time...
> /Paul


Dammed if I do and Dammed if I don't :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DEDEYE

Pretty sure I am not writing a book about my existence, but here goes! I am a famous hairstylist in Alaska who is allergic to housekeeping chores, doesn't mow lawns, kicks ass at fishing, and bakes pies. I like to drive fast cars (lost my license twice b4 turning 21 for racing) and I like fast dogs and horses.

I am the King Of The Camp because I caught the 1st king of the year, make massive bonfires at fish camp, and I won the axe throwing contest one year. I also was the camp cook for Larry Csonka on a ptarmigan hunt. His dog is a cousin to mine...

Big Daddy is my husband and we have three kids who don't like to throw birds for me and think everything to do with training is gay.

Big Daddy got me a 20 guage and took me hunting one day. At the time I thought he was the most fabulous dog trainer and duck hunter! We went with some friends and then Big Daddy ditched us and took the dog. One friend shot a duck and I finished it off. While I was pondering how we would ever get the duck if Big Daddy never came back, I decided to get my own dog because hunting over water without a boat of dog should be illegal in my personal opinion...

So the next day I got a dog. And joined a shooting league. Now I am Deadeye and Darla is my pal. We train all the time and I blast lots of birds for her.

Pretty much that is The Story.... Except that I have a Chihuahua now too.... And now I am hanging up.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Kingofthecamp said:


> Pretty sure I am not writing a book about my existence, but here goes! I am a famous hairstylist in Alaska who is allergic to housekeeping chores, doesn't mow lawns, kicks ass at fishing, and bakes pies. I like to drive fast cars (lost my license twice b4 turning 21 for racing) and I like fast dogs and horses.
> 
> I am the King Of The Camp because I caught the 1st king of the year, make massive bonfires at fish camp, and I won the axe throwing contest one year. I also was the camp cook for Larry Csonka on a ptarmigan hunt. His dog is a cousin to mine...
> 
> Big Daddy is my husband and we have three kids who don't like to throw birds for me and think everything to do with training is gay.
> 
> Big Daddy got me a 20 guage and took me hunting one day. At the time I thought he was the most fabulous dog trainer and duck hunter! We went with some friends and then Big Daddy ditched us and took the dog. One friend shot a duck and I finished it off. While I was pondering how we would ever get the duck if Big Daddy never came back, I decided to get my own dog because hunting over water without a boat of dog should be illegal in my personal opinion...
> 
> So the next day I got a dog. And joined a shooting league. Now I am Deadeye and Darla is my pal. We train all the time and I blast lots of birds for her.
> 
> Pretty much that is The Story.... Except that I have a Chihuahua now too.... And now I am hanging up.



Holy Moly...this pretty much changes everything about enticing /Paul to teach you judging...or siccing Arturo on yer fancy choice of words. :twisted: 

Doesn't appear you'll be needing all that much help. I'd say those Sr handlers will be mighty happy to have you apprenticing. :shock: If they object, just show them yer racing stripes eh?

Damned good thang you are older than dirt, Jer. Wouldn't want you all flayed and dried out on a shingle in AK. heh heh heh heh

UB...methinks we'll be needing some pictures, Howard.


----------



## Roughriding Woody

My name is Joe and I am 39. I spent 12 years in the Army and decided to get out and stay here in Alaska. Airborne Ranger all the Way! I am still a Texan at heart and love the Dallas Cowboys. ( can say that I hate the Seattle sea chickens as well as the eaglets.) :lol: 

I had Woody shipped up from Nebraska and began training for the junior hunt tests. We did two tests the end of last season and learned a lot! We met Howard and other RTF folks. I can say we are hooked! This year we are looking at doing more HT and maybe a derby or two. 

Woody is 18 months old and a real blast of a pup! He is a go getter, once he gets a going! He can be a real tough cookie to train,just to surprise you later on with what he retains without you knowing it until later. He sleeps with me every night in between my girlfriend and I. He lays on my lap and watches TV with me. To top things off, he is the love of my life! :roll: 

I work for the state and that is about it! I hope I did not bore you guys...

Joe


----------



## Uncle Bill

Roughriding Woody said:


> My name is Joe and I am 39. I spent 12 years in the Army and decided to get out and stay here in Alaska. Airborne Ranger all the Way! I am still a Texan at heart and love the Dallas Cowboys. ( can say that I hate the Seattle sea chickens as well as the eaglets.) :lol:
> 
> I had Woody shipped up from Nebraska and began training for the junior hunt tests. We did two tests the end of last season and learned a lot! We met Howard and other RTF folks. I can say we are hooked! This year we are looking at doing more HT and maybe a derby or two.
> 
> Woody is 18 months old and a real blast of a pup! He is a go getter, once he gets a going! He can be a real tough cookie to train,just to surprise you later on with what he retains without you knowing it until later. He sleeps with me every night in between my girlfriend and I. He lays on my lap and watches TV with me. To top things off, he is the love of my life! :roll:
> 
> I work for the state and that is about it! I hope I did not bore you guys...
> 
> Joe



Shoot Joe, couoldn't you hurry with yer training schedule so you could move up to Sr? There's an apprentice on RTF hankerin' to judge thet Woody of yers. heh heh heh heh

UB


----------



## Lance-CO

Lance-MD said:


> Regular lurker lately. Formerly from CO, before we moved to MD. I'm a retired AF who is starting college again.
> 
> Lance is my first lab who started me in hunting and with NAHRA. Same as Chris, I left NAHRA cause of the rubbergate. My dawg had 2 MHR pass before we left NAHRA for good.
> 
> 
> Lance-MD


Update from 2003

My dawg passed away 2 years ago due to cancer, however I will be picking up my new pup around the end of May. Formerly an Amish trainer, but will now be an e-collar trainer and joining FT circuit w/ my new pup.

O yah, will also be graduating from Dental School this coming May as a 43 year old graduate. What could I say, I'm a late bloomer.


Angelo rtf aka "Lance-MD" soon to "Lance-CO" again in May


----------



## DEDEYE

> Shoot Joe, couoldn't you hurry with yer training schedule so you could move up to Sr? There's an apprentice on RTF hankerin' to judge thet Woody of yers. heh heh heh heh


Uncle Bill! I'm gonna give you a hunk of wood right between the eyes!!!!! Then I'll throw the axe, fillet you and hang you up to smoke along with my fish! Now that sounds like a fine idea! :wink:


----------



## Doug Moore

Hello my name is Doug Moore and I'm in a small town near Raleigh, NC. I am a landscape contractor by trade but just starting to dabble in hunt test. New to this forum as well as the dog game. Already I have learned some valuable info by reading some of the posts and look forward to learning more. By far the best on the net especially for a rookie like me.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

dugmo said:


> Hello my name is Doug Moore and I'm in a small town near Raleigh, NC. I am a landscape contractor by trade but just starting to dabble in hunt test. New to this forum as well as the dog game. Already I have learned some valuable info by reading some of the posts and look forward to learning more. By far the best on the net especially for a rookie like me.


Ok, here's a tip after your first post. 

Whatever you do when you post, spell and grammar check the bloody thing or KG and Fallon will tear it apart and throw it like confetti around the forum...

/Paul


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Hi folks,

Im a pro trainer that resides in the wichita, ks area. I have been training dogs professionally since 1999 but first started trainiing my own dogs as an amatuer in 1983. Got hooked on FT's in 1988 when a guy named Lee Houser invited me to go watch a FT. After recieving a ribbon at a puppy stake in canada I was definately hooked. I have had the honor of knowing and calling friend some of the great people of this sport. Some of them still with us and some not. Good times and memories are the greatest trophies and treasures that I have taken from my experiences with my time in the dog game.

I was raised and lived in Washington state for most of my life but spent 4 years going to school 2 different times at an international school in munich Germany. After 6 years in the service I attended the U of W, then worked 12 years for a printing company. I worked 3 years for Lucky Dog equipt. then after getting married in 1994, moved to Kansas, where most of my family is from, to raise a family. After owning and managing a restaurant in a small town for 5 years the opportunity to turn what was a hobby into a carreer became available and with the blessings of the wife I took the chance. I spent 5 years subcontract training for Chisholm Creek Kennels and in 2004 left to start my own kennels. Just over a year ago purchased own land and have been building our facility ever since. I will not give a resume of my dogs accomplishments but have had success on both ends. I do enjoy this forum and love to read what some of you folks have to say. 

I have 4 wonderful children and those of you that know me well also know I am close to my kids. I bring them with me to the trials and tests almost everytime. I spend winters in texas and summers in the colorado mtns. I know some of the people that post on this forum and would love to visit with the folks I have not met if you ever run into me at an event. 

LT


----------



## Tom H.

Aw hell /Paul -- no ones really cares how ya spell , or talk anway --- 
I'm Tom and I'm a dogaholic - I started training for a "MEAT DOG" , then decided I'd like to dabble into the games and now I'm ruient - I also live in IL , Build power generators for a living and , have 3 wonderful kids - Oh yeah did I mention I gots me a new puppy on sunday -- Now I just gotta come up with a name for her 


Tom
________
Gm high value engine specifications


----------



## MoJo

Hi - I am Moira and live in a small town in rural Colorado. I became enamored of the retriever breeds after the first time I had gone pheasant hunting with my now ex. There was one very untrained dog there that was more of a problem than a help. That did not make sense to me and it started the journey that was to follow.

I found a breeder, got advice from a trainer. A lot of advice... Titled some dogs in hunt tests, then was encouraged to try the FT game. I do have to thank Ted Shih for his support and encouragement during the start of this endeavor... And, of course the unending support of my trainers.

I now have a retired MH, QAA girl (Abe x Lean Mac bitch) who keeps me company as well as a young FT prospect in training. She did well in the Derbys last year finishing 8 of 9.

I also have a *gasp* miniature wire haired Dachshund who guards the truck when I travel and after I lost my Great Pyrenees in February, there is a new Pyr that will be here this Thursday. For those of you on the Colorado circuit, keep your eyes open for the large white furry pup this year. His name is Louie and though I doubt he will ever retrieve a bird, I am sure he will appreciate any accolades you can give him for his regal stature and good nature.

I am an Application Analyst in Healthcare with an undergrad degree in Microbiology, Master's in Business from Hopkins and lots of coursework in Copmputer Science.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I'm /Paul and I'm a *******.


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Darn Paul,

That pic of ya there doesnt show alot of red on the neck. lol

LT


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Lonny Taylor said:


> Darn Paul,
> 
> That pic of ya there doesnt show alot of red on the neck. lol
> 
> LT


thats back when I had facial fuzz....

/Paul


----------



## Doug Moore

Thanks for the advice Paul. I'm an excellent speller but terrible with a keyboard. I'll be sure to keep a check on them.


----------



## Roughriding Woody

Mary has met my Woody back when his nose was still black :wink:


----------



## TxFig

Ok, 15 pages in, so it's my turn (and I still beat Angie-baby).


Chris Barnes, 45, married for 25 years, 3 daughters (19, 18, & 16). Born in Denver, CO - moved to Greenville, TX when I was 2. Lived there until joining the US Navy (hospital corpsman) in 1980 - stayed in San Diego for 3 years. All of my sea duty was humping it with the jarheads (had a BLAST!).

Wife was born in Colorado too, grew up in several small towns on the plains before moving to Bailey, CO her senior year. Her cousin happened to live in Greenville, TX and was one of my former girlfriends - the cousin introduced us - we spent 5 weeks together (spread out over 13 months) before getting married in August 1981.

Moved to Bryan-College Station, TX in 83 to attend Texas A&M, graduated in 87 with degrees in both MIS and Accounting, got a Masters in 94 in MIS (minor in adult education). Christian, former decon of a So.Bapt Church, but am now a "reformed Baptist" (attend a non-denominational church). Been homeschooling our daughters since oldest daughter was in 2nd grade. Currently pm BoD of the local homeschool association (http://www.bvchea.org/).


Never hunted until I moved to College Station in 83. A Korean guy who grew up in Freeport, TX invited me to go duck & goose hunting during Christmas break in 83. Didn't even own a shotgun, but went anyway. Walked a mile through mud to get to a pond at Peach Point Reserve and shot 2 Teal. Was hooked.

Got my first dog - a 7/8 Lab, 1/8 German Shepard mix in 86. Sweet dog - would retrieve anything so long as it didn't have feathers. Gave her to a family from church and bought a "registered lab" for the unheard of expensive sum of $300. Joined the Bryan-College Station Retriever Club (http://www.bcsrc.org/) in the hopes that someone could help teach me how to train this dog. 

Was invited out to something new in 1988 called a "hunt test'. Jaw hit the floor - first test I watched was a Master test that had a quad, 3 blinds, 2 honor dogs, walkup, a fly-a-way bird, and a dead cow in the pond. Ok, maybe I am remembering more than was reall there. Ran my pup in an AKC junior test the next fall (she was 6 months old)... she ran out and picked up a decoy and brought it to me. Was hooked.

Have since served in every job position in my club, including president, and HT chairman. Made a big push in mid-90's for our club to begin hosting HRC tests as well as AKC tests - was only 2nd club in nation to be a "dual club". To this date, our club still has no "split personality" in regards to AKC vs HRC - everyone does everything to make both events great.

Now down to 2 labs, Bonnie - a 7 yo HR/SH who needs 1 more Finished pass and 3 more Master passes for her advanced titles, and Rocky, a 4 yo HRCH/MH who is retired from competition (except for running upland tests this fall).


And I love this board - it's the best.


----------



## jisaac

I'm kinda of a late bloomer in the retriever games. My 'ole hunting buddies say I should being the retriever thing 30 yrs ago. Actually we did pointers back in the day.
I spend some serious time in NW Mt.and we have a Big Sky Hunting Retriever Club.I'm apprenticing as a judge this year.
I'm on my 4th lab, there was a gap in years between "testing" I lurk on the RFT site fequently and enjoy the banner,subjects and personalities-oh ya I some times some good info.
Hope I can progress to a high level wth my "rocking girl" she does have a handicap-her trainer/handler. I've given the judges cause for a few quiet giggles.
Seeing the dogs work at a test,or in the field is the greatest and the down time with retriever folks is good. Could be a pup in my future.
Have kids-grand kids and great grand kids, still a working joe-house painter 
John Goode
Indiana/
Montana 
We are The Retriever Nation


----------



## JParsley

Jeremy and Joy Parsley, I work at the Ford Kentucky Truck Plant where the Super Duty is built. Joy is an RN, works at a pediatric acute 
care. We got into the retriever games in 2004. A special thanks to Steve Faith, who has helped us tremendously in the last six months.


----------



## Michael Rogers

*Re: who are you*

Well I`m Mike Rogers from Michigan. I`m president of a local HRC club, I have a wonderful wife, Sue, and two great kids Amanda and Justin. I also have four labs, 3 of the more or less show type, one has a HR and he has been a fairly good hunting dog. I had a puppy from Taylorslab magic trick and female from a club member who was awesome, for me. He was a machine, loved all things involed in training. But cancer took him at 19 months. I retired last July from GM, Jack was gone in May, and I could not go on without a pup. So I bought another Magic pup from Canada, Magic x Maya. He was very slow to develop, but has come on strong. I`m learning more from him than any of the other dogs I`ve had. Jack just learned quick, but chance really needs to be taught. From that I have learned a lot about being patiet. Im lucky to have some great friends from the club to help me out, and hope to enjoy my retirement playing around with dogs. Mike


----------



## kros

*As good a time as any!*

This is a great thread! It lets lurker like me finally take the plunge.
My name is Kim and I'm from Wisconsin (sounds like I'm in therapy) I have a son and daughter-in-law and a beautiful 3 month old grand daughter. I am a Faux painter/painter/handyperson.
I purchased my Choc. Lab "Halle" from Nancy P. almost 7 years ago and it's been a fun ride ever since. Never realized just how this takes control of your life (in a good way). Met some fantastic people along the way and made some good friends.
When I first started doing this I had "no clue" as to how to train a retriever. So I sent Halle off to Kathy Swab in Iowa which was one of the best moves I made. She puts such a good foundation in my dogs that even a SMUCK like me can play and be successful. I do AKC HT's and UKC HT's. I've put a MH and we're 1 pass away from our HRCH on Halle and I am going to be running one of her pups this summer, which I am looking forward to. I also started judging last year at the Junior level. 
Love to hunt waterfowl and upland. There’s nothing better than watching your dog work a North Dakota pheasant.

Kim


----------



## Georgia Smith

Georgia Smith here. My husband Rick and I are fortunate to live and play in the beautiful Laurel Highlands in SW PA. I am new to RTF and browse (lurk) everyday and sometimes all day! I am phase 1 and soaking up all I can. At the age of 6 I "helped" my dad train a kennel full of FT beagles while riding on his shoulders with my popgun. My next training adventure was a Jack Russell Terrier for OB and Agility. Yikes that was a challenge but got it done! He is now 16. Aside from two farm companion labs, a very talented groundhog control team, our next and present dog is Rick's 3 1/2 ylf. She is out of FC AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion x Heartland's Pathfinder Radar QAA MH. I mention this only because; Rick just wanted a gun dog for waterfowl and upland hunting. We had no idea what this dog was really all about! The pro who did FF for us suggested we enter her in a hunt test. I train, Rick handles. She passed both SHR and JH 4 for 4 and we were hooked. She now has her HR and SH and look forward to finishing HRCH and MH plus she is an awesome duck, goose and upland gun dog. 
I went on my very first, not hers, duck hunt this past November out in Nebo, IL. Even with chest waders, I am 5'1"; the water was up to my chin. So the guides took me to the blind in a canoe. I felt like the queen of Sheba! What a blast! I accounted for the first duck of the day. The real bonus was seeing the payoff for the long hours of training. She retrieved marked down ducks, diving ducks, loads of blind retrieves and successfully hunted 'em up in the corn stubble. 
I wish we had gotten into these dog games sooner. I am happiest out in the field running drills.
My other hobbies include horses, foxhunting, trap and skeet shooting and walking (raising) an occasional foxhound pup. 

Thank you to the pros and experienced ams willing to share your vast knowledge with us rank beginners.

Chris, it was fun to chat with you. Small world. The next time your travels bring you back this way, let me know.


----------



## RemisGunner

I am Jason. I am originally from Montana but the military has held me hostage in North Carolina for the last 6 years (haha). I am currently training my second BLM and loving every minute of it. I have recently joined a local AKC Hunt Test Club and I enjoy being out there with people who love the same things I do; dogs and ducks. I am hoping to start migrating back west of the Mississippi next year since the hunting is so much better back home in Montana.


----------



## FOM

I am bored at work and ran across this thread while searching RTF....figured I'd bump it back up....

Oh yeah, anyone know what ever beome of LVL?? 

FOM


----------



## Steve Shaver

Wow this is an old one and started by Kurt Mo. You still out there Kurt??????? I still have a pair of gloves you left in my truck when you were out here helping to safe guard the 02 Olympics.


----------



## JeffLusk

here i thought i had missed a good post until i read that the one guy was planning on breeding his female in 2003!!! wow!!!

i'll say something abuot myself.. 

I'm Jeff.. 21 years old from Washington. Started training my first retriever in 2003. Grouped up with a training group/kennel and became very close with them. Since then I now have a black male who is 3 years old and a puppy on the way. Will be running Seniors this year with my boy, and getting the puppy ready for a big ride! I plan on doing more with her, then I've done with the other pups. I know more, and keep expanind my knowledge with more people, pros, videos and more more more! I'm self employed and make my own hours which is nice!! 

See ya guys around!!


----------



## FowlDawgs

I'm Cory. I'm 30 years old. I was born and raised in Biloxi, MS. Went to college at Alabama. Moved to Wyoming in 1999 to be closer to my family and to be here for my dad's last couple of weeks of life. I am a married Daddy of two kids, a daughrer Shada who's 4 (be 5 Feb 5th) and a son Treycin who's 3. I did have two labs, but now down to one. Rio passed away a couple of days ago. Mojo is my 8 month old chocolate hunny. They are/were my first labs that I have ever owned. My Mom loves minature datchunds. RTF and Waterdog are internet Dawg homes. Thanks for allt eh help y'all have been.

Cory


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

lillusk3 said:


> here i thought i had missed a good post until i read that the one guy was planning on breeding his female in 2003!!! wow!!!
> 
> i'll say something abuot myself..
> 
> I'm Jeff.. 21 years old from Washington. Started training my first retriever in 2003. Grouped up with a training group/kennel and became very close with them. Since then I now have a black male who is 3 years old and a puppy on the way. Will be running Seniors this year with my boy, and getting the puppy ready for a big ride! I plan on doing more with her, then I've done with the other pups. I know more, and keep expanind my knowledge with more people, pros, videos and more more more! I'm self employed and make my own hours which is nice!!
> 
> See ya guys around!!



Can I get a second opinion please?

/Paul


----------



## GoodDog

My name is Wes, I live in the Kansas City area. I have a great wife, Jennifer, and 3 great kids, two boys and a girl. I am in medical sales, and really enjoy my work. I have 3 Labradors, they are great dogs. I am a little different than most, I love Labs that look like Labs, and can still perform. My old dog is a daughter of a FC, but both of my young dogs are out of Show Champion/Master Hunter parents. I run both AKC and HRC hunt tests, and I will be showing the dogs this spring. I love to waterfowl hunt, and when my uncle first took me when I was 13, and his Lab named Pete retrieved those birds, I was hooked. I am really working towards getting the next CH/FC dog, I think it has been since 1979, I could be wrong. I love this site, and all of the great friends I have made in the dog world.


----------



## Bryan Manning

Hi my name is Bryan and I am from Jacksonville Arkansas. I am 29 and have a wonderful wife and 18 month old daughter. I got my first lab 11 years ago she's just a meat dog but she's still going. Got into hunt test about 7 years ago with a Chocolate male named "Tuff" he died at two. My third lab "Daisy" is my first attemp at competetion and she has done everything I ask of her. I do not post that much but really enjoy this place even though I don't know that many people.


----------



## MooseGooser

Hi I'm Gooser.

I got 2 dogs. 

The first one got her HRCH. This happened cause I met UB here. He introduced me to a funny little KNOME by the name of Rich Carpenter. He's heped me a bunch.

He gave my wife her first bumper sticker to put on her new car! It read as follows.

"Yes,, my ARSE IS to Big,, But I married him anyways!"

I thought for sure this was gonna be the end of the days for Rich!!!
SHE"S STILL LAUGHIN!!! has the derned thing in the back window of her car!! I DONT GET IT!!!

The other dog is Black!

I spend a bit of time here cause the Mrs gots a crush on Shayne!!and I wanna make sure non a that "funny busiunesses" stuff gets a started.

Gooser


----------



## Nigel Niven

My name is Nigel Niven. I live in a little town just outside of London. It has been awhile since I last posted, but I wanted to reintroduce myself to some of the newest members. I'm a retired member of the Queen's Royal Shilling Retrieval Unit, and as such, was tasked with training the monkeys used to retrieve various and sundry coinage from fountains and other public recepticles. It was fascinating work and I learned much from the monkeys that can be translated to dog training. I dare say, with my knowledge of training I would have no problems training a retriever to compete at the highest levels of your dog games. I think that training a dog to win these field trail games you often speak of would be child's play compared to training monkeys (they are intelligent and willful little blokes and as such require a higher level of skill than training a simpleton canine). I dare say one would not attempt to discipline a dog with corporal punishment, but spanking a monkey is often the most reasonable course of action when it misbehaves. At any rate, I'm here to help whomever might require it.


----------



## TRC

Nigel,

Welcome. How will spanking your monkey help us with canine training.

Just asking


----------



## Leddyman

Hey guys,
My name is Terry, From McIntyre, GA. I'm 43 and Zeke is my 5th Lab. We're going to try some HT this year.

Thanks for the forum Chris.


----------



## badbullgator

Nigle
Welcome back. I have missed your stories of monkey spanking and such


----------



## Jerry

Thank the Stars, Nigel is back!!!!

I'm Jerry, a very successful practicing Alcoholic, talk funny, married to a little fat girl, have two kids who are in prison and my dogs bite!!!

Life is good.

Jerry


----------



## born2retrieve

24 pages didn't think it would stop!!

My name is Greg Sharer. Live in PA. Just tring to make a living training dogs!! Going O.K.!!


----------



## Tatyana

I think I'm better known as the Russian girl who drives a black Land Rover around these parts. I am getting my first field trial prospect in April (if the breeding takes). I'm hoping to get a tracking championship on my current Lab, Scotty, and get his Obedience Utility title.


----------



## cpatt92

Ive gotten interested in both duck hunting and labs in the past 2-3 years. I have a Lab she is 15 months, kind of wondering if she will be adequate in the field. Thinking about purchasing one with a better history.


----------



## Lance-CO

I can't believe I never posted in this thread since I have been w/ the rtf since 98. Anyway, I started w/ a choco pointing lab name "Lance". I am giving him the credit into getting me started in hunting and joining the retriever clubs in Colorado Springs, both AKC and NAHRA. At the same time, that is when I met Laniee and her pup Flashman. We had a friendly competition, I trained the amish way and Laniee trained w/ an e-collar. I followed the waterdog book by Mr Wolter, except I FF my dog. I got my dog almost to MHR (he needed 1 more pass) until he passed away at an early age of 5. I still believe I could have beaten Laniee and her dog Flash to MHR, if I still have my dog.  But that is a big "IF"

I was a US Navy brat that was born and raise in the Philippines until I enlisted w/ the USAF in 1981. In 2001, I retired from the AF and worked two weeks for Honeywell as a defense contractor until I had to leave CO to DC. The reason? My wife got accepted in a post graduate degree. Since I had no choice but to leave CO, I also decided to go back to school and joined my wife w/ her profession.

Now that my wife and I are done in school, we are back in CO for good. I also have a new pup (8 MO) and desperately trying to get back into doing some dog work, at least that was my intention. Reality kicked-in that my line of work and having a new pup will not give me enough time to train and acquire enough knowledge to properly train my new pup. In addition, in order to be competitive in FT and reach my pups full potential, I realized that I had to send my pup to a pro. I guess that's life.

Cheers!
Angelo


----------



## Kevin WI

I grew up in Northern WI then moved to TX in 1984. In 1992 I moved back (thank god!).
Helped start an HRC club in Central WI and love training, running in hunt tests and hunting over my golden retrievers. I'm down to just one now. My best effort to date.
Still have lots to learn, but I am enjoying the journey. 
I'm self employed so my schedule is my own, which I enjoy...I just hate winter time as work is slow so I have time on my hands but I can't get out to do much training because of all the damn snow and cold!!!.


----------



## Lance-CO

Jerry said:


> Thank the Stars, Nigel is back!!!!
> 
> I'm Jerry, a very successful practicing Alcoholic, talk funny, married to a little fat girl, have two kids who are in prison and my dogs bite!!!
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, when you say in prison, do that mean that they are still living w/ you?


----------



## JeffLusk

Tatyana said:


> I think I'm better known as the Russian girl who drives a black Land Rover around these parts. I am getting my first field trial prospect in April (if the breeding takes). I'm hoping to get a tracking championship on my current Lab, Scotty, and get his Obedience Utility title.


high society right there!!! you must be part of the mob to afford that type of car!  haha


----------



## Jerry

Lance-CO said:


> Jerry, when you say in prison, do that mean that they are still living w/ you?


LOL, no they are not in Solitary Confinement.

Yet!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Juli H

I'm Juli....37 - I live in Tok Alaska - I have three dogs - soon to be 4....I'm a taxidermist and wife and mother of 4.


----------



## DEDEYE

I am Mary Oyster, aka Kingofthecamp, aka Gangster Granny, aka DEDEYE... I am a stylist and salon owner, and I have 1 adult lab, 1 crazy chihuahua, and 8 lab puppies! 

_Kingofthecamp _= Cuz I am a salmon slayer who can set up a 10 tent camp in just a few hours, while building a massive bonfire and slinging hash! And because I won an axe throwing contest. Oops, I mean hatchet.

_Gangster Granny_ = Cuz I eat gangsters for dinner. 
http://www.authorhouse.com/BookStore/ItemDetail~bookid~21475.aspx

_DEDEYE_ = Cuz sometimes I am a pretty good shot if I am not experiencing Bird Panic. 

Grew up in Colorado, moved here to Alaska in 20+ years ago, and got Darla as my first hunting dog/housepet/FT/HT dog. She is the coolest thing that ever happened to me.... 

Pretty much that is it... Nothing too exciting.


----------



## 2tall

I am still Carol, still have a dog with more talent than training, but.....I promised that when and if we ever accomplished anything I would give all kudos to RTF. In the past year we got our JH, (that was for me not the dog) in 4 out of 4. We are beginning blinds and do all right. I have had two offers to buy my boy, (not even considered) and he is awesome. I thank all of you here for introducing me to the dog games, I have learned tons, and literally would not still be striving for my first FT if it were not for you all.

I hope that some of you will see Indy this spring, and that he will do justice to all the help you have provided. I am still stupid!


----------



## HarryWilliams

I just waded through all 25 pages. This is the first time, in my 3 years of RTF, that I have seen this thread. 

I was born in Newfoundland in 1949. I started hunting at about 9 years old in Malhuer County Oregon on or near my great grandparents homestead. I started my yearning for a labrador retriever while in the 8th grade from stories I read in Outdoor Life. It wasn't until I served in the Navy, started a career and started a family that I had a chance get my retriever. That was in 1980. This was in Mason County Washington where I had purchased some acreage and called it home. I worked for the Navy and had a fantastic time with a career that lasted just shy of 37 years.I'm now retired!!! I've been active with Puget Sound Retriever Club since 1986. My labrador retrievers are multi-purpose. (MEANING) They are members of my family. They hunt upland birds and waterfowl. They perform in Hunt Tests. They perform in Field Trials. It's been a good way to live. Harry


----------



## Boondux

Continued from page 18...We've got a new pup, Spice, who is a black lab. She will be the first field dog that I have trained from the ground up. We're getting the basics down and will go from there --- and see where it takes us!


----------



## FOM

Lance-CO said:


> I can't believe I never posted in this thread since I have been w/ the rtf since 98.


You posted on this thread....go back to the begining!  This thread is pretty "old."

FOM


----------



## DEDEYE

FOM said:


> You posted on this thread....go back to the begining!  This thread is pretty "old."
> 
> FOM


HAHAHA! I probably did too...


----------



## FOM

DEDEYE said:


> HAHAHA! I probably did too...


Yes you did....good thing to know your story hasn't changed too much 

FOM


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

This thread is 5 years old.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch

With new years eve still lingering,I was almost convinced it was 03 for a minute.Had a sudden urge to buy Gold.


----------



## cstallings

My name is Carey Stallings and I'm 27. I just moved to Conway Arkansas with my wife of 3 1/2 years Rachelle, 9 month old son Mason, 8 month BLM Samson, and 3 year old cocker Chance. I work for an IT company as a business analyst. I'm new to the retriever training world, but not to the dog loving world. I've never not had a dog. Samson is my second lab, but first one to train. My first lab was put to sleep this past March. He was only 5. You can see him on my Avatar; he was trained by someone else. I've learned a lot from this forum as it is a great place to learn. I hope to run my first started test the end of February then the grand by fall  .

Thanks for all the help,
Carey


----------



## DEDEYE

FOM said:


> Yes you did....good thing to know your story hasn't changed too much
> 
> FOM


Sweet! I can't believe you went through and read them all again! You MUST have been bored tonight! Guess I was too..


----------



## lynette

I've just read the whole lot too and I can't believe I didn't post on it originally, I had to go to my profile to see when I joined (how sad)
My name is Lynette.My age makes you guys look young. I have identical ten year old twin boys(late in life babes) I'm a merchandiser for a major bakery company.
Oh, I also have three black labs, 2 pensioners and one young and foolish one, she's my 5th lab, our first two were chocolate and I'm now looking for another chockie dog.I like to play in field and retreiving, obedience and agility and when I'm really bored I do shows...haven't done one for over 12 months.
I live in sunny and hot Queensland while Aussie lives in cold and wet Victoria although at the moment Victoria is hot and sunny while Queensland is wet,windy and cold but we still have a drought.
How even sadder the date I joined is next to my post (told you I was old)


----------



## greg magee

Hi Greg Magee here
I bought my first Lab in the late 80’s then bought James Lamb Free’s book and found out I did everything wrong. But in that book was a description of the 1967 National Championship. I was hooked. I said I could do that. Did a lot of research and bought a Candlewoods M. D. Houston pup sight unseen. I used a couple of summer vacations from my real job splitting atoms and worked for Pat Nolan in exchange for him teaching me about collar conditioning and advanced field work. Best vacations I ever had. Got lucky and found out Bruce Mitchell lived 300 yards away. Together he, Scott Martin and I formed one of the best collections of Amateur trainers that I know of. John Cavanaugh, Russell Foster, Randy and Mindy Bohn, Bart Clark, Ed Brennan. (Ken Erickson was an honorary member) There were other people that floated in and out but this was the core of the group. For those of you who don’t know who John Cavanaugh is he is the most driven and knowledgeable dog men I’ve ever met. A real amateur that worked all day and trained every minute after that. I consider myself very lucky to have had him as a mentor during my formidable years as a dog person. I found that I liked training more than trialing and after having a couple all age dogs just started training one dog at a time and then moving them on to people who wanted a started dog. Just getting back into the game after a short break. Looking forward to see every one out there. Train hard and compete even harder. Greg


----------



## Miriam Wade

Greg Magee wrote:



greg magee said:


> For those of you who don’t know who John Cavanaugh is he is the most driven and knowledgeable dog men I’ve ever met. A real amateur that worked all day and trained every minute after that. I consider myself very lucky to have had him as a mentor during my formidable years as a dog person.


John Cavanaugh is a class act all the way. He has a reputation for training hard. He won't remember meeting me, but when I went to a FT just to see what they were-he took the time to offer some constructive advice and background on dogs, training, etc. At the time I believed that FT dogs were these crazy out of control animals that needed to be in order to go the distance on marks. LOL I find that hysterically funny now that some folks still believe that. John Cavanaugh's (as well as the majority of the dogs there) were calm, intense and focused and he had working them on line down to a science.

One of the things I liked best about him is that he really seemed to be in this because he enjoyed the dogs and training and he wasn't competitive to the point of alienating other folks. Seemed like a real gentleman. Is he still training?

M


----------



## Granddaddy

Miriam Wade said:


> Greg Magee wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like a real gentleman (John Cavanaugh). Is he still training?
> 
> M


I judged at the Metro Alliance trial in early Dec where John was also judging. From our conversations I didn't get the impression that John was training at this time. Did have a interesting discussion with him about Chavez who he handled a number of times. Interesting guy with lots of experience & knowledge.


----------



## greg magee

John C. is taking a break from trials after burning out and playing some golf. He'll be back.


----------



## Donna Kerr

I can’t believe I missed this thread, I’ve been on this site for over 4 years and don’t remember seeing it before. My name is Donna and I am an Army brat. Born in Texas and I’ve lived in Georgia, Germany, Kansas, Arizona, West Virginia and Wisconsin. I call Green Bay home and hopefully always will. I pay my bills by working as a Technical Illustrator for a leading outdoor power equipment manufacturer. I do custom motorcycle painting and wildlife paintings on the side and enjoy motorcycles, camping, fishing, hunting and pretty much anything outdoors. My first dog was a pound mutt that my Dad got when I was two, she died when I was 15 and I loved her dearly. Before she died a guy who know my Dad was being transferred overseas and had a Golden Retriever he couldn’t keep. He asked my Dad if we would take him (my Dad had to ask me what a Golden Retriever was) and Dad gave him to me. That is how I got my first hunting dog. He was pro-trained (I wasn’t) with a fantastic pedigree and all kinds of certificates that meant nothing to me. All I know was my Dad kept saying that this guy paid $500.00 (this is like 1975) for this dog that he just “gave” to me. I had two other Goldens after Barney but he was by far my favorite. Now I have Trooper, my first Lab but he won’t be my last. I adore this dog and even though he has been a handful he sure is fun!!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Holy Moly...was this a swing through memory lane. It's great to 'get to know' so many RTFers and RTFettes...some over and over again.(BTW, Mary, did you ever get to judge Fast Woodie?)

It's indeed sad that so many posters on this thread are no longer active on RTF. But it's nice to view so many newbys, and get to know something about them.

We are still missing adequate gut-spilling from such notables as Mr. Fallon, K.G., Arturo Toscanini, El Bubba, and that blond babe...wotsername. And for that matter, where the hayel has Ed been hiding out? Sodak pheasant season is over, Ed...go home.

UB


----------



## Bubba

I would love to participate, but better wait till the last few statute of limitation things run out.

Misspent youth regards

Bubba


----------



## Debbie C

Wow!!! This has been here a while. Very interesting to read about everybody and what they do for a living. 
My name is Debora Hanson, and I live in Marathon Ontario. I moved here in 1990 and have been working underground as a miner for the last 18 years. I am originally from Lynn Lake Manitoba. I have two kids..daughter is 24, married with two of her own and lives in Evansville Indianna, and I have a 22 year old son who still lives here with us...(i gotta stop cooking with cheese!!!) 
I love hunting big game and wild turkey and I have my GRAND SLAM!!! And I love to fish and camp as well. I have two labs, (that are both retarded.) I just discovered the Hunt Test Game in 2006 just after I got my second dog. I work alone with TONS of help from the great folks here on the RTF forum as well as the Canadian Hunting dog forum and all the great training vidios and books I have as well.

Debbie


----------



## Kevin Eskam

We are Kevin and Barbara Eskam from Pierce Colorado. We are self employed and run 3 business. I tried the hunt test game with 2 labs about 2 years ago, I got hooked! I now have 7 labs, 2 of them 1 pass away from there seasoned title, 3 others with there SHR title! We love to Pheasant hunt, and love to spend time with our dogs, I never started training my dogs intil 3 years ago when we got Satin (our second) Now it has become a passion of mine, I totally enjoy watching the dogs learn and teach me what I dont know! My only complaint is that we do not have as many hunt tests as you all have in the south!! I look forward to meeting a few of you people at some tests this year! We have already met a bunch of nice people already at the tests. Have a great year!!! Kevin


----------



## cucklebur

My name is Shannon Adcock and I live in Bono Arkansas (suburb of Jonesboro and 90 miles NW of Memphis). I work for the City Of Jonesboro as a professional fireman. I love to spend time with my family, love to duck hunt and just getting in the game of hunt testing. I have two labs, an eight year old female and a six month old male in the pic to the left. My female is just a pet and the male is the dog I am going to test in spring of '08. Trying to train the pup myself so I may be on here with some training questions.

Shannon


----------



## Suzanne Burr

I'm Suzanne Burr from California. I've been a Realtor in the Salinas Valley and on the Monterey Peninsula for 21 years.
Saw my first litter of golden puppies when we lived in Wisconsin in the early '6os and it was love at first sight. We paid $100.00 (payments of $25.00 p/mo.) for a dog out of Roxanne of Arborvita X Stilrovin Luke Adew. We knew absolutely zero about retrievers, but thankfully we were rescued when we attended a picnic trial (a what?) We were taken under the wings of Charlie Morgan and Ray Sommers for field work and later on when our pup turned out to be a rather handsome fellow, by Del Glodowski in the breed ring. Rip made the Derby list in 3 trials and QAA'd right out of the Derby. He had 3 major reserves in the breed ring from the puppy class. We were hooked.
When we moved back to California, life and kids seemed to get in the way of field trials and it wasn't until our children were older that we became involved with them again. 
My daughter was given a cute little lab puppy (I got to pick it out) and my husband had a young golden. I ended up with the lab pup and both dogs ran trials. My lab made the Derby list and became QAA'd shortly after and unfortunately died during a botched foxtail surgery. The golden didn't pan out. So he was sold and a "little red coyote" came into our lives. Smoken' Red Apache was a fantastic youngster who was everything a trial dog should be! Meanwhile, I had a chance to buy a started dog who overran every mark in the Derby....so naturally, I bought her. Nell went on to be QAA'd and always let me know I was there just to drive her to the trial grounds. Both Nell and Apache are 'still alive' today in many of the goldens running trials, including the cute little girl in my Avatar. 
Went through a divorce some 20 yrs. ago and tho I've dabbled in obedience, the breed ring, and Hunt Tests, I love field trials most of all.
I don't have time for long or short walks on the beach and it seems the only time I go out at night is to air dogs!
Suzanne B


----------



## Richard Halstead

I am the chronic unemployable Richard Halstead and don't do nuttin'. My dog died. I sometimes watch Netflix DVD's else I sit and think or other times I just sit. Hobbies?

PS Some of these intro's are like Christmas letters always mentioning the very good. 

Dog Gone Regards,


----------



## RedstarKennels

My name is Karen... Kim Moses back in Dec. of 2007, said I should join this group/forum..so I did. I got my first lab in the middle 70's from Kim...out of her Candy by Dave Morman's Abe...and got hooked...got another Candlewood's Mad Mouse Dog...and started to run dogs... I was raising two children and working for General Motors and was traveling on the road working with suppliers on Quality Issues...so the dogs took a back seat for a few years.
I also Showed Quarter Horses in Reining...but am now retired...and so is my last remaining horse... I have 5 labs, and bought from Kim Moses in August, HRHC Barnridge Hayseed Buba. I look forward to working with my Labs now on a full time basis...that is when I am not teaching my Mule ...to be a reining/trail mule... I guess if I have the patience to train a Mule...I'll really enjoy my labs...
I look forward to reading the posts and learning more from all of You! Thanks...


----------



## Terry Thomas

It looks like I dodged this a few times in the past. My name is Terry Thomas I live in Connecticut. Trained my first dog, "Dutchess", for hunting in the late sixties. Started "Briar" in the mid seventies and then "Lady" followed by "Cajun". What a dog that boy was, a natural hunting machine. It wasn't until "Rascal" that I got into the dog games and he's the oldest still with me though he is retired. I have his oldest son "Sammy" also retired from the games but still a hunting fool. Then there's "Cali" my current female to rule the roost. And lastly I have a son of Cali and Rascal called "MeToo" who is showing a lot of promise. So much so that I'm going to repeat that breeding this month. I hope to always have a Lab or two at my side.


----------



## Sharon R.

Big time lurker here. Don't know enough about field dogs in particular to post much, but I have sure learned a lot in these forums.

I live outside of Atlanta and I have a 2 YO male Flatcoat named Boone. I know most of y'all don't know much about Flatcoats, but they are true multi-purpose dogs, and I wanted versatility. Boone is a show Champion, has a couple of rally titles, will be starting for our CD next month, and he's in training for field, which he loves most of all. Poor boy has all kinds of desire and ability, he's hampered by me as a rookie trainer. I occasionally have folks to train with, but it's mostly me by myself, along with all the training materials I've acquired over the past year. Started out with a Jackie Mertens video, now I'm mostly following Lardy, but I've got this old book by James Lamb Free that's really interesting, among other miscellaneous stuff. I'm a member of the Atlanta Retriever Club, but their (few and far between) training days the past year always happened at a bad time for me, but hopefully 2008 will be better.

Fortunately I've found some great land to train on, and I'm not too far from a big ol' empty lake if it ever fills up again


----------



## Shupe25

I'm Geoff and I've been a member since 2006. I live in Dewey Beach, DE, have a BA in English from Wesley College, and am on my second dog. He is a black lab, Shupe's King Aragorn of Dewey...call name "Strider." I'm a member of the Del Bay Retriever Club, am a bartender at Big Mike's (located in Dewey Beach), and work in real estate.


----------



## Sharon R.

Geoff, I remember Dewey very well. Had a shared house there for a couple of summers. Lots of great memories -- what a fun place!!


----------



## mostlygold

My name is Dawn Terrill. The mostlygold user name was started when I adopted a white pitbullmix to add to my golden retriever crew. My first dog was a rescued pit bull when I lived in Houston, TX. I did obedience with him and obedience, herding and tracking with my 2nd dog, an Australian Shepherd. Got hooked big time on competition events with those 2 dogs. Got my first golden when I moved back to Western MA and my father decided he wanted a retriever. Trained her in field and obedience and got an MH on her. She was a phenomenal upland dog and the only reason I got back into hunting again. Since then I have trained, competed with and hunted 4 more goldens (pitmix would love to hunt but I'm not sure of the "retrieve"). Two of the goldens to follow my first female got their MH *** and these were the first dogs I ran field trials with. I quickly figured out that I had not the time or money to adequately trial a dog and thereafter ran in trials just for fun. My current golden competes in field, obedience and agility and I do agility and obedience with the pitmix. I still enjoy upland hunting and have started doing a lot more waterfowl hunting with the last 2 goldens. I enjoy the training and have become fascinated with how much of training for one type of performance event can carry over to another. The agility really helps with confidence and focus, the obedience with precision and they both carry over very well to the field and vice versa. My oldest golden turned 15 last November and is still a bouncy happy girl. Every day is a blessing. The pitmix and golden are 5 and 4 yrs and I am going out next week to pick up a very nice pup. Looking forward to starting a young dog again.


----------



## RemsBPJasper

Ok, I was really bored at work today and managed to get through all 28 pages of this thread! Wow!

Most of you guys know my story by now. I have always had family dogs growing up, all labs or lab mixes. Our last family dog died in 2004 and after a few months my parents decided they wanted a choco lab. A guy less than a mile up the road had AKC puppies and we went and there were three left. One choco and two blacks, one black was the runt, so I got the other one. Two dogs for $500 was the deal. Absolutely a BYB. 

Jasper was awesome though, despite the fact I was way too hard on him. Before I got him I had seen a guy with his choco that he hunted and tested and I got hooked. Got on board with Polock when Jasper was 15 months. He didn't have the desire of a well bred dog but he did his job. Unfortunately he was put down at 25 months for aggression. It was pretty rough, but I learned so much from him. 

From there I moved on to Boscoe, a Two Toes Out The Door pup. He was the runt of the litter but the only black male and that's what I wanted. I fell in love with him hard and he was my once in a lifetime dog that every other dog will be compared to. He was my buddy, my best friend. He got me through a lot and I miss him terribly. He was diagnosed with renal failure at 5 or so months old, nongenetic. We had a rough time with all of the vet visits, tests, ultrasounds, biopsies, diet, meds, etc. etc. But I would do it all over again to have him back. He passed on April 19, 2007 after three days at the emergency vet. 

I was really devestated after that and didn't know if I could handle another puppy. But, I got the opportunity of a lifetime to get Kiela, Esprits Out of The Woods x Nick of Time Wild Wind Windy. She looks and acts a lot like Boscoe, but has her own personality too that's for sure. She's wild and crazy and I swear she's demon spawn but has started calming down. She's very good for me but my family gets stressed (on top of already very trying times for several reasons) by such a high energy dog, so she may be vacationing with "daddy" for a few weeks. Her registered name will hopefully be "Tigress Midnight Wind Stalker."

I grew up in Middlesex, NY and live back at home again now. I work as an EMT and I love it. I got my EMT because I became a firefighter in '04, I still am active but not as much. My first love was soccer and I played one year of Division III in college before coming back home to community college. I have my Associates in Business Administration (I'm 23) and it got me nowhere so I am slowly looking at going back to get my Bachelors. I had an Arabian horse for two years that I sold to focus on the dogs and have heard he has since passed. I would love to get back into horses. 

My dream job is to work with juvenile offenders/teens with "conduct disorders" in a farm type rehab program. I also want to take both rescue dogs and purebreds and train them as service dogs of all types.

That about sums it up! 

Kourtney McKnight


----------



## Joel Thorstad

Hey all,

I'm Joel Thorstad, I'm 23 years old and I'm originally from Lino Lakes, MN but I live about 150mi away from my hometown finishing my Firefighter/EMT training at Ridgewater College. My passions are retrievers and waterfowling, I love waterfowling so if anyone ever wants to talk ducks or geese, I'm always game. I started pro-staffing when I was 19 for a few companies such as Gooseview Industries, Foiles Migrators, Farmland Camo, Buck Gardner Game Calls, and the list kinda goes on...I've only entered one calling contest but I took second place so that was fun. I had to put my yellow dog Josie (RIP) down last August at 13yrs old, and I learned a lot from her. My new pup is a BLF named Dutch, she's almost 7mo old now and has been very interesting to work with. Every week she has a new "quirk" that I have to figure out and work through. I've learned more from her than she's learned from me but it has been a fun trip so far! This is a great forum and I enjoy everyone's topics of conversation and am very glad that its such a civil, respectful place. Thanks to all, and thank you Chris!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

The details of my life are quite inconsequential....where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it.


----------



## Howard N

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> The details of my life are quite inconsequential....where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it.


From the GREATNESS of Austin Powers....

Thank you Dr Evil. 

SM


----------



## Finn McCool

My name is Mark , and I am from South Louisiana. I am a non-recovering quack addict and avid saltwater fisherman. I grew up duck hunting with wonderful Goldens, and just recently caught the Lab bug. I work as a Project Manager for a large environmental and engineering firm, which has kept me ridiculously busy since Katrina. Things have finally slowed to the point that I felt I could train my first lab, the little brown guy on your left. BTW , Shayne, being taken over by ********* ain't all that bad, you get to eat well, drink a lot and laugh your ass off!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Finn McCool said:


> Shayne, being taken over by ********* ain't all that bad, you get to eat well, drink a lot and laugh your ass off!!


Can you splain the term "*********"? I'm a Northerner, with a son in Houston, so I know it's an acceptable term--just not exactly how it came about.


----------



## Richard Halstead

Google Acadians - french settlement in Canada that moved to coastal region the people now known as cajun - *******


----------



## MooseGooser

Mr Johndrow!

Someday me thinks you and I should play dress up and train together!!

Gooser


----------



## Bubba

Be afraid Patrick, be VERY afraid.

This feller ain't right regards

Bubba


----------



## moose203

Hi yall, I am Jason Bowers some of you know me in middle TN as that one legged guy,HAHA. The story behind that is in Oct 2001 I was in a hunting accident that resulted in a below the knee amputation, before that i was a full time fire fighter, to the surprise of many I returned to work as a front line fire fighter in Aug. 2002 10 months later, with out the support of my wife i don't think it would have happened. I got my first lab 2 weeks before my accident and after returning home from the hospital she sat with me every day until i was able to start rehab, all said and done she turned out to be a pretty nice duck dog and holds a place in my heart that i don't think any dog will be able to fill. I worked at the fire department until Jan 2007 when problems with my leg became to great and i left on disability. During the time I was at the fire department my wife and I had two little girls that are now 4yrs and 2 1/2yrs, I also worked for local hunt test pro Scott Marcin of Delta-Dreams Kennels for free just so I could learn and learned things that can't be learned from books or DVD's and had a good time doing it. Last year I trained a few gun dogs for more experience this year i plan on only working my dogs and plan on running a few HT with the new puppy and a older dog that was some what of a rescue but i think he has got it were it counts hopefully in 2009 I will be running derbies with the new pup. I am definitely excited about learning the new game and have learned so much from here. I am sure i have left out some stuff but I am sure it will come about sooner or later. Oh yeah looking for some one to train with at Pooles Knob

Jason Bowers


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Well, there goes the content filter. Shorn scrotum indeed....


"Well Mr Patrick, how is your day...?" 

"Well, sir, not bad, except I nicked a nut shaving this morning and it put me in a foul mood..."

/Paul


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Johndrow!
> 
> Someday me thinks you and I should play dress up and train together!!
> 
> Gooser




Appreciate the offer... but I’m trying to cut back.


----------



## kjrice

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Johndrow!
> 
> Someday me thinks you and I should play dress up and train together!!
> 
> Gooser


It seems like dress down is more appropriate for the Gooser.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

"And you Lee Harvey.....I wanna party with you cowboy"


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Johndrow!
> 
> Someday me thinks you and I should play dress up and train together!!
> 
> Gooser


Chris…not sure the above counts as a personal attack but it made me feel creepy and violated….what is your ruling?


----------



## MooseGooser

CREEPY???-------Violated??????


I didnt even bring up the Heelin stick!!!!

Dern!! What people read into a post!!!

Gooser


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Chris…not sure the above counts as a personal attack but it made me feel creepy and violated….what is your ruling?



Just be glad it didn't make you feel warm and moist.....


/Paul


----------



## outdooratticinc

Hello, I am from Bangor, PA and a proud owner of a 7 month old Chessy named Gunner. He is the newest member of our home. I have been training him (for hunting) for about 2 weeks and he is learning fast. A friend of mine has 4 Chesapeakes and I just loved watching them on our Duck hunts. He is helping me in this process and I am just enjoying the time outside with my pup. If he turns out to be a champ so be it, but I just want a good all around dog to take hunting with me and still be a good family dog.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Finn McCool said:


> BTW , Shayne, being taken over by ********* ain't all that bad, you get to eat well, drink a lot and laugh your ass off!!


A lot of peeps don't know that i'm half *******! 

I was born in Pasadena TX. My dad was Texan, but my entire family, on my mother's side, are from Oakdale La. I was raised on cajun food, even though my parents lived in Texas for several years before i was born.

With the exception of a couple aunts and uncles, most remaining family now live in and around Lake Charles, including my mom. We spend most holidays there. Thankfully, they are all habitual gamblers, so we always get free room and board at the casinos. Last couple years have been at L'auberge. 

I actually went to 2nd-5th grade in Lake Charles. After my Dad passed away in 83, we moved there to be close to family. Didn't take too long before we moved back to the greatness of Texas! I went from being an only child living 4 miles down a dirt road, hunting ANYTHING with my pellet gun strapped to my go-cart..... to living in the city overnight. It didn't work out so well. I think i killed 4-5 squirrels the first afternoon in Lake Charles. A couple were from the neighbor's tree, they told mom. Mom was PISSED and said i couldn't be a heathen no more. I showed her!

Shayne


----------



## Franco

HiRollerlabs said:


> Can you splain the term "*********"? I'm a Northerner, with a son in Houston, so I know it's an acceptable term--just not exactly how it came about.


Below from Wikipedia. All I can tell you is that it is similar to the "N" word. A Cajun can call another Cajun, *******. It is not cool for a nonCajun to call a Cajun, *******. Over the last several years there has been a movement to eradicate the term. If anyone uses the term here at work, and I work in the heart of Acadiana, they will be automatically dismissed and it will go on their record. Same policy for all public employment and many private businesses!

I use to use the term. I stopped when I learned that it offended many of my Cajun friends.


*******
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

A "*******" bumper sticker.*******, or ****-ass, is an epithet used in reference to a person of Cajun ethnicity.

Although some Cajuns use the word in regard to themselves, other Cajuns view the term as an ethnic slur against the Cajun people, especially when used by non-Cajuns. Socioeconomic factors appear to influence how Cajuns are likely to view the term: working-class Cajuns tend to regard the word "*******" as a badge of ethnic pride; whereas middle- and upper-class Cajuns are more likely to regard the term as insulting or degrading, even when used by fellow Cajuns in reference to themselves.

Despite an effort by Cajun activists to stamp out the term, it can be found on T-shirts, hats, and bumperstickers throughout Acadiana, the 22-parish Cajun homeland in south Louisiana.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Mr Booty said:


> Below from Wikipedia. All I can tell you is that it is similar to the "N" word. A Cajun can call another Cajun, *******. It is not cool for a nonCajun to call a Cajun, *******. Over the last several years there has been a movement to eradicate the term. If anyone uses the term here at work, and I work in the heart of Acadiana, they will be automatically dismissed and it will go on their record. Same policy for all public employment and many private businesses!
> 
> I use to use the term. I stopped when I learned that it offended many of my Cajun friends.
> 
> 
> *******
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> A "*******" bumper sticker.*******, or ****-ass, is an epithet used in reference to a person of Cajun ethnicity.
> 
> Although some Cajuns use the word in regard to themselves, other Cajuns view the term as an ethnic slur against the Cajun people, especially when used by non-Cajuns. Socioeconomic factors appear to influence how Cajuns are likely to view the term: working-class Cajuns tend to regard the word "*******" as a badge of ethnic pride; whereas middle- and upper-class Cajuns are more likely to regard the term as insulting or degrading, even when used by fellow Cajuns in reference to themselves.
> 
> Despite an effort by Cajun activists to stamp out the term, it can be found on T-shirts, hats, and bumperstickers throughout Acadiana, the 22-parish Cajun homeland in south Louisiana.


Booty…since when has a ******* cared what you call him as long as it isn’t late for dinner or happy hour?


----------



## Sissi

I hope you don't mind if I post. I'm sure not able to contribute so well as some of the others. And actually I'm scared to death
OK I live in the Northern part of Germany, pretty much in the Outback. 15 Years ago I started to breed horses (German Warmblood supposed to do Dressage) . Right now I own two mares. Hopefully they will have foals this spring.
8 Years ago I got involved with Curlies. We started out to get one as a pet. But in Europe it is difficult to find Curlies and so we ended up getting a pup from Finland. Caballus L'Tiempo was from Tiina Illukka and ended up being our dog of a lifetime. I guess we'll never again get a dog like him. He had three litters and we got a daughter of him. We joined the retrieverclub in Germany and found out that breeding Curlies is quite a challenge in Germany. 
As I like to take challenges, I went for it and right now CH.Engadin Star's Agamy is the only active Breeding bitch in Gernamy. 
If I bother anybody with my posts I'll stop posting but I'm really interested in many of the topics because I always compare them to our situation in Germany and it is so interesting .


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Anybody ever wonder what happened to bigjimthunder or capt jeff?

/Paul


----------



## Franco

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Booty…since when has a ******* cared what you call him as long as it isn’t late for dinner or happy hour?


Well, there was one guy that use to post here, several hundred post, 35 plus years with Labs, that quit because he told me he was tired of reading the word *******.

Then there was the Cardiologist last week that beat another man to a plup in a local restaurant for using *******. According to the restaurant owner, the good doctor kept asking the man while he was beating him, "What's my name"?

It is not different than ****, ***, Mic, ***** etc and many in those ethnic groups don't mind it so much coming from another in the same group. Some do. I work and live in the community so I stoped using it two years ago. I too thought it was meaningless until it was explained to me that it is demeaning. Some may chuckle if you call them that but, they will never be your friend.


----------



## Jana Knodel

Well my name is Jana and I am from Westport, WA I am new to the retriever game but have had my golden for 3 years now and will be running her in hunt tests this year (was pregnant last year and couldnt do it) I have a beautiful son and am married to my wonderful husband. I love outdoor activities and grouse hunting with my husband and dog. I also will be working on my Goldens hunt test, obedience, rally and agility titles this year. She has her CGC and I am also working on making her a therapy dog so we can go to childrens hospitals as she is really really good with kids. I am hoping to breed her in either August of this year or March of next year. I am going to keep a pup and hope to do field trials with it.

Jana


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Sissi said:


> I hope you don't mind if I post. I'm sure not able to contribute so well as some of the others. And actually I'm scared to death
> OK I live in the Northern part of Germany, pretty much in the Outback. 15 Years ago I started to breed horses (German Warmblood supposed to do Dressage) . Right now I own two mares. Hopefully they will have foals this spring.
> 8 Years ago I got involved with Curlies. We started out to get one as a pet. But in Europe it is difficult to find Curlies and so we ended up getting a pup from Finland. Caballus L'Tiempo was from Tiina Illukka and ended up being our dog of a lifetime. I guess we'll never again get a dog like him. He had three litters and we got a daughter of him. We joined the retrieverclub in Germany and found out that breeding Curlies is quite a challenge in Germany.
> As I like to take challenges, I went for it and right now CH.Engadin Star's Agamy is the only active Breeding bitch in Gernamy.
> If I bother anybody with my posts I'll stop posting but I'm really interested in many of the topics because I always compare them to our situation in Germany and it is so interesting .


 Very, very cool!


----------



## TroyFeeken

Hey everyone, I've been a lurker over the past year and have even chimed in a few times and definitely asked many questions. I'm a 27 year old originally from Willmar, MN (born and raised) and after moving around some from college to after college jobs, I'm now living in Fargo, ND.

I'm an avid outdoorsman and just have too many hobbies to specialize or really be great at one thing. Almost a year ago now my first lab was born and I picked her up from a very nice family and breeder south of Minneapolis (TNT Vermilion River Kennels). Since getting interested in HT and FT I've always wanted to put some sort of titles on this pooch. Being a novice in training and having a decent job gets me in trouble with having too many videos to watch and too many books to read. I feel the biggest barrier in doing good things with this dog is me, the handler.

So none the less, if there are any locals looking for a hunting or training partner, let me know!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Anybody ever wonder what happened to bigjimthunder or capt jeff?
> 
> /Paul


Yes, and I also wonder a lot, about the lady who made the phrase "it depends" a standard in retriever training discussions, Lisa Van Loo.

I was asking a Florida guy the other day about Capt. Jeff and was told he's still out and about.


----------



## Hew

Capt. Jeff had one of the first (or maybe THE first) American Water Spaniel to make HRCH. A couple of years or so ago the dog died very unexpectantly. Jeff and his wife were heartbroken. I think he just took some time off from the dog stuff. He's got a new AWS that he's been training. I saw on another msg. board that he'll be running started at the Northeast FL test in Feb.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Hew said:


> Capt. Jeff had one of the first (or maybe THE first) American Water Spaniel to make HRCH. A couple of years or so ago the dog died very unexpectantly. Jeff and his wife were heartbroken. I think he just took some time off from the dog stuff. He's got a new AWS that he's been training. I saw on another msg. board that he'll be running started at the Northeast FL test in Feb.



Very sad about their first dog. When Kate died I almost sold Finn because farnkly-I didn't care about dog games without her in the picture. I hope he & his wife find as much joy in their new dog as I have in Finn. Life is too empty without a dog!

Wish them well in the test in Florida!

M


----------



## retiredbosn

I'm Todd from West Virginia, disabled veteran. Did 7 years in the Coast Guard and wish I could enjoy my retirement a little more. I don't complain, but sometimes the pain keeps me indoors more than I want, haven't hunted in several years. Just had another spine surgery that seems to have helped a lot of issues, I hope to be back shooting clays and chasing birds soon.


----------



## Bubba

retiredbosn said:


> I'm Todd from West Virginia, disabled veteran. Did 7 years in the Coast Guard and wish I could enjoy my retirement a little more. I don't complain, but sometimes the pain keeps me indoors more than I want, haven't hunted in several years. Just had another spine surgery that seems to have helped a lot of issues, I hope to be back shooting clays and chasing birds soon.


Welcome aboard! Friendly little place here for the most part, keep an eye on the guy they call /paul though. He is OK for the most part, just don't trust him around the livestock.


Thanks for your service regards

Bubba


----------



## greg magee

Bubba said:


> Welcome aboard! Friendly little place here for the most part, keep an eye on the guy they call /paul though. He is OK for the most part, just don't trust him around the livestock.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your service regards
> 
> Bubba


Interesting comment comming from a man (we think) that has a picture of a cow and the nick name of the welcoming committee in cell block #8


----------



## Bubba

greg magee said:


> Interesting comment comming from a man (we think) that has a picture of a cow and the nick name of the welcoming committee in cell block #8


Cow????? 
Dude that is the greatness of Little Yellow Jacket- 3 time BULL of the year (and Special of the Day for several weeks). Gotta love a professional athelete that doesn't beat his wife and is also a member of a food group.

I prolly shouldn't disparage /paul unfairly. Problem is that there has been an outbreak of cow tipping in the Mohawk valley and unfortunately due to some "priors" /paul is a prime suspect. It's gotten to the point where some of the farmers have resorted to installing outriggers and side impact air bags on the cows. Well OK the truth is they have duct taped a couple of hop poles and some trash bags to the heifers. 

I would be interested in how you came to have knowledge of the welcoming committee members. Are you an alumni or did you just "bump" into the individual in question while visiting relatives?

Thanks for you concern regards

Bubba


----------



## greg magee

Bubba said:


> Cow?????
> Dude that is the greatness of Little Yellow Jacket- 3 time BULL of the year (and Special of the Day for several weeks). Gotta love a professional athelete that doesn't beat his wife and is also a member of a food group.
> 
> I prolly shouldn't disparage /paul unfairly. Problem is that there has been an outbreak of cow tipping in the Mohawk valley and unfortunately due to some "priors" /paul is a prime suspect. It's gotten to the point where some of the farmers have resorted to installing outriggers and side impact air bags on the cows. Well OK the truth is they have duct taped a couple of hop poles and some trash bags to the heifers.
> 
> I would be interested in how you came to have knowledge of the welcoming committee members. Are you an alumni or did you just "bump" into the individual in question while visiting relatives?
> 
> Thanks for you concern regards
> 
> Bubba


Next to Red Rock and Bodacious your little yellow jacket is just a cow.
And you are right, you *prolly* shouldn't disparage /Paul unfairly until you get that grammar and spelling under control.

As far as my working knowledge of cell block #8 is concerned, that is proprietary information and should not be disclosed. But since you are inquiring in such a friendly nature I will respond. I worked as the chief medical liaison in the infirmary of a large northwestern penal institution. I had to treat numerous young lads over a period of years that all the same infection from a cheap jailhouse tattoo on their rump. And they all said the same thing. PROPERY OF BUBBA. Interesting enough this encircled a large cow.


----------



## CDK

My name is Craig, been a few years since I posted. Had one or more chesapeakes most of my life ( I'm 29). Started running a few hunt test a year and really enjoy them, wish I had more time to run more but I play Amature baseball and that takes up alot of my time (might be time to retire)
I also enjoy competitive duck and goose calling. I'm a waterfowl hunting nut, my wife thinks I'm a addict.
I currently have three young chessies that have a few SH passes, hoping to finish SH title on two of them this summer. Great site!

Craig


----------



## duke7581

Hi my name is Jim i live in the Upper pennisula of Mi. I currently drill water wells for a living and run a ecommerce business. Got into the ret. game about 8 years ago when i went huntin with a buddy and his dog had to be begged to get a bird, usually used the boat and went and got it ourselves. so went and bought a lab and started the training process. Ran a few hunt tests he should have his HR but handler mistakes, and got busy chasing women so stopped running tests just hunted with him got married this last year and am pickin a pup up next week and hopin to get back in the game, the wife enjoys the dog stuff also so it'll make it easier this time. Love the RTN gained a ton of great info. on the pup and background. Wife thinks im addicted to the RTN maybe she's right but there is worse things out there.


----------



## Buzz

duke7581 said:


> Wife thinks im addicted to the RTN maybe she's right but there is worse things out there.


There's a lot of guys in Upper Michigan that spend most of their free time riding a bar stool...


----------



## duke7581

thats exactly what she said last night. Well at least your on the couch next to me and not at the bar.


----------



## emmerdoug

Hello everyone, my name is Doug Thornton. I am a married man of 18 yrs with 3 daughters 15 (starting to drive), 14, & the youngest will be 13 in six wks. Now you all know why I need an outdoor hoby that is rapidly turning into an obsession. Just kidding about needing the hoby but I think that it is rapidly turning into an obsession.
I have been a firefighter & paramedic working for the Albuquerque Fire Department for 18 1/2 yrs, & I am go to retire in 2 yrs. I may need another job after that to pay for my rapidly developing dog habit. Short of quiting to prevent divorce I don't see a reason that would convince me to quit.

I have a 6mo BLF (Cinder) that has just been wonderful so far. I have seen 1 HRC HT last Sept. & I have seen 1 All Age Open FT 7 yrs ago. But seeing those 2 events really made me want to play the games. Seeing those fabulous dogs & the amazing performaces especially those of the FT dogs were inspiring. I have had labs since I was 18 (now 42) that were fair meat dogs but that was it. I wanted to HT the last dog but he had a siezure disorder that started after he was a year old that was not covered by any of his health guarantees & my daughters were very attached to him so we kept him as a pet/dove dog for 8 yrs. So hopefully things will work out with Cinder. I know that there are a ton of things I don't know yet but I am willing to learn.

BTW some of you guys make some very funny posts.

Doug


----------



## Joe Dutro

I'm Joe from east central Ohio. I have a wife, 3 children and 2 chocolate labs-- No make that 11 labs. Dora my almost 5 year old lab just had 9 black pups Tuesday. I run hunt test and this year I'm going to run a few trials. I love duck hunting and got a dog because I got tired of carring a fishing pole to retrieve the birds-no joke. I never thought this would become the obsesion that it is becoming--I LOVE it.


----------



## BIG DOG

i am joe bob henery originaly from mudcreek alabama, they kicked me out of al bama cuz i sale poodles to chinese resturants, here in texas its ok so that's what i do but iam branch'n off into the pit bull/german shepeard market cuz they are pretty cheap at the pound and those china buffett owners pay top doolar for em!!!!!!!!

JUST KIDDING geesh!!
i am married have a 5yr old lil girl have been messing around w/ these labs for a long time, i did however take a 2 yr sabatical, but recently i got back into the games btw my name is tim, oh and i do kid around a lot and i mean a whole lot prolly to much


----------



## caglatz

Hello Everyone, I'm Chris Glatz from New Providence, NJ and about a year and a half into the retrieving game now with my first lab. I'm 40 years old, married to the love of my life, and have two young boys (ages 5 and 7). My dog is Divot, a year and a half old CLM (Deep Run Divide and Conquer). I went to school at Penn State University and am a die hard Nittany Lion fan. [We are....!] I'm new to all of this, and this site has been a great source of information for me in helping to train my beloved dog. 

Last year I joined the Navesink River Hunting Retriever Club, which was probably the best decision I ever made in training my dog. I've only run 1 double test last fall (have 2 STARTED passes now) and look forward to more this year. A hunter, first and foremost, Divot and I absolutely decimated the pheasant population in NJ this past season and did ok on ducks and geese.

Many thanks to Chris Atkinson for hosting and moderating this good site. Well done.

Good hunting !


----------



## tropicalsun

My name is Rob Purdy. I am a pastor in Seabrook, Tx, married for twenty years and have one son who is almost 18 years old and heading off to college in the fall. We have two labs, my five year old blf, Lea, who was a gift from a hunting friend. Lea is a tremendous companion and hunting partner. Our other dog is Stormin' Texas Rebel out Storming Norman. Tex is 8 months old and coming along very well in his training. I hope to run him in our first ever trial this spring. 

Oh, my board name, tropicalsun, was the name of the boat I skippered for most of my 12 years as a professional captain in Kona, Hawaii.

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Tim Thomas

Hello all
My name is Tim. Currently a Captain in The Houston Fire Department....28 years and clickin'(in the Dept. that is). Choosing not to live in that crazy town, I bought a place(77 acres) in Madisonville back in 2001. In my spare time I also raise cutting horses and have decided to scale down. My wonderful son has always hunted and trained his pup "Hagen". After her JR he got pretty tied up in school, GO AGGIES!!, and is now half way through Chiropractic school in Big D. Great kid!! I've always had pups...currently two Border collies, but have always been intruiged with these retrievers. Fixin to get started with a pup and spend even more time with my son...needless to say, I'm pumped!! I'm a pedigree researcher by desire and have read(and continue to read) everything I can get my hands on. Figured I'd join The Bryan/College Station club and start attending some Hunt Test locations to help out. Have really enjoyed the site and all you experts spillin out the knowledge and advice. Truly, I appreciate it!


----------



## Guest

Hello all.

We are fairly new on RTF. I am 28 y/o Wife of an avid hunter/veterinarian. I have been obsessed over horses for 28 years and recently my husband introduced me to the LABS! Now I am quickly becoming obsessed over dogs. We have no kids...unless you count our dogs/puppies since they are like our kids at the moment. We have a new kennel starting here in Ohio. We purchased first Yellow Male (Torg's Ramblin Gamblin Gus JH) at 22 months young from the Torg's in MN. He had his JR title and we quickly became LAB CRAZY. We found him his first mate last Aug. a Black Female named Lightning Lucy. She had 12 beautiful pups for us Nov. '07. Sold all them and now bought two new females to add to our band. A Black trained antler shed hunter named Antler Ridge Bella and a yellow/fox red female named FCR's Fox Red Rose. Now two of our dogs are with Phil Brown in MO for Master Training and we are working on the two young ones here in Ohio. We are looking to get started with a local club in Ohio to start our YLF in her JR Hunt tests this year.


----------



## amretrievers

Pellegrini said:


> Hello all.
> 
> We are fairly new on RTF. I am 28 y/o Wife of an avid hunter/veterinarian. I have been obsessed over horses for 28 years and recently my husband introduced me to the LABS! Now I am quickly becoming obsessed over dogs. We have no kids...unless you count our dogs/puppies since they are like our kids at the moment. We have a new kennel starting here in Ohio. We purchased first Yellow Male (Torg's Ramblin Gamblin Gus JH) at 22 months young from the Torg's in MN. He had his JR title and we quickly became LAB CRAZY. We found him his first mate last Aug. a Black Female named Lightning Lucy. She had 12 beautiful pups for us Nov. '07. Sold all them and now bought two new females to add to our band. A Black trained antler shed hunter named Antler Ridge Bella and a yellow/fox red female named FCR's Fox Red Rose. Now two of our dogs are with Phil Brown in MO for Master Training and we are working on the two young ones here in Ohio. We are looking to get started with a local club in Ohio to start our YLF in her JR Hunt tests this year.


I am awaiting a pup from Torgs! I have heard many good things about the kennel. Cannot wait to add to my pack 

I'm a 21 year old student, hoping to finish my associates degree soon. I have 1 yellow lab Morgan who is my hunting partner September through December. I also have a border collie/lab mix that was misteriously left in the bed of my truck at 5 weeks. Needless to say she never left. I'm adding another yellow lab to the pack soon. I'm planning to FT/HT her. I went to school in NC for dog training and absolutly love it! I have been a member of this website for quite sometime but sadly do not have alot of time to view all the posts.


----------



## BonMallari

Hi my name is Bon and i maybe the only one on here without a dog at this time. i got my first dog from my brother when he went away to med school and i was hooked...flash forward 30 yrs and my brother moonlights as a doctor to pay for his field trialing/duck hunting/bow hunting habit. i split time between working in Vegas and hunting in my home state of Texas. my brother currently runs the field trialing circuit with between 2-4 dogs.fortunately for me he taught me everthing i know about dogs unfortunately he didnt teach me everything HE knows....cant wait to get back into training dogs and running a trial or two


----------



## K.Bolan

Hello everyone, I came here from the Refuge hoping to get more dog knowledge. Now I bounce back and forth. I have 2 female labs 7yr yellow and a 14 mo chocolate. My wife has a 4yr old english springer spaniel. I've worked in a prison "fighting crime from the inside" for 4.5 years now. Its a thankless job but someone has to do it and it keeps food on the table. My wife and I started Paragon Retrievers formally in Dec but have been running dogs for about 7 years when I first got my yellow. I hope someday to leave the DOC and train full time. I train for hunting and hunt tests while my wife works with behavior problems and early OB. Its nice to meet all of you. This will be my very first post, how fitting.


----------



## Todd Eury

I'm Todd, born and raised in NC where I grew up hunting ducks in beaver swamps. I have been employed for 18 years as full time Firefighter. I currently ride as the Captain on a Ladder truck. I lost a 2 year old Hunting Retriever to a muscle problem and just starting to look for a new pup to run hunt test and hunt.


----------



## jcarter

I'm James Carter, I live in Longview, TX. I buy and sell heavy trucks. I have 2 Labs currently a 15 month old yellow male (JRC'S YELLOW MAGNUM) and a dark yellow 2 year old female (IZZY OF PRIDE ROCK). I have a pup (black female) I'll be picking up the first weekend of March. I trained my male from a pup and he got me hooked. I love hunting with him and look forward to running hunt tests with him. I bought Izzy recently as a started dog (1 Derby JAM) and plan to train an run hunt tests with her as well.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

This is cool!!
My name is Sue,live near the " The Frozen Tundra of Lambeau Field".Have 2 great kids(6,11 daughter that is a straight A student that loves BB,gymnastics and dance and a kinderg. that will probably play for the Detroit RedWings someday(says I'm his "Best Friend")Hope he remembers that when I have to take away his truck because he's been bad?
Have had Redfluffies since 1985 running them in Obed.,Hunt Tests and trials.Currently own a couple of nice Reddogs ,a very nice Choc.Lab.puppy and have had a number of blacks.Started training Prof. in 2001. Running minor stake trials,hunt tests(all levels)raise puppies for clients and guide at the local game farms in the winter months.Brrrrrrr
Cool thread. Can put names now with some of ya alls comments.


----------



## john fallon

OK, newbies Lets hear something about y'all ?


33990 hits and counting regards

john


----------



## Bridget Bodine

I will jump in....I am Bridget and I live in N.E. Pa. Outside of Scranton. I am a lab breeder, show/field crosses and just show . I am also the kennel manager / trainer at DeCoverly Kennels (Ryman English Setters).
I hunt ducks , geese and preserve hunt upland.
I have titled several JH and SH dogs and have a couple of Master passes.Haven't played the game in a while , but am hoping to get back in soon.
I am single and still looking for Mr Wonderfull. )


----------



## YardleyLabs

I'll finally take the bait after only 18 months as a member. 

My name is Jeff Goodwin and I live in Yardley, PA (hence YardleyLabs). I was born in East Tennessee, moved to Europe when I was 12, returned to the US for college in NJ, and have lived in the northeast (NYC, NJ, SE PA) ever since. 

I've had dogs since I was 5 (54 years ago) and have had Labs since 1972. I became interested in field trials and hunt tests through my photography -- taking pictures of other people's dogs -- and now have four Lab females (two blacks, a yellow and a chocolate). Two live at home and run hunt tests. Two live at my trainer's. One is running derbies and one was being trained for FT work until she was diagnosed with EIC a few weeks ago. We're now finishing off her basics gently while I decide what to do with her. 

Until six months ago I owned a computer consulting company but am now trying to make my living with as little real work as possible on top of whatever I can make taking pictures and breeding dogs. I have two grown children, one married and one engaged, two grandchildren, and an ex-wife. Happily all live nearby. 

I am deeply grateful to the RTF community for having helped me meet enough crazy dog people that I come off looking like a moderate by comparison. Our course, I also always felt I was relatively moderate politically until this board helped me understand that I must be a wild-eyed, thieving socialist (aka liberal) . I'm happy with my dogs, my politics, and RTF, and have thoroughly enjoyed the many RTF folk I've met over the last 18 months.


----------



## TuffnufOutdoors

I'm Clint
Lived in metro Detroit MI the first 35 years of my life then moved to southern Indiana just outside Louisville KY. Married with three boys all under 8. Have owned three labs. Well this is my third. Working on training him to become a duck hunter. Then again I am working on making myself one too. Just started this will be my first season. But a big turkey and deer hunter.


----------



## Tom Mouer

I grew uo in Venice, CA. Staeted wih Cocker Spaniels and Obedience Trials in the '50's. Didn't get back into dogs until I was married and living here in MD. Started bird hunting and knew I needed a dog, My first was a Golden Retriever. Moe Saffell owned the stud. He ran and judged Field Trials. I started training and attending local Field Trails. It was a great experience. I got to train and learn from many of the "old timers" then running Field Trials. Before Hunt Tests there was a Sanctioned Field Trial (AKC) Spring and Fall circuit , DELMARVA. I won 4 Derbies with my Golden Retriever, and later CD, MH titles. Then the Hunt Tests started. End of Sanctioned Trials. Since then 3 CD JH. Some dogs are not capable of MH titles, I know from personal experience. But they were still "family'. I have chaired Hunt Tests, thown biirds, had my wife be Hunt Test Secretary, and judged a few I am starting anew with a now 9 month Golden, and he does have an MH*** sire and a JH dame, wth FC and AFC gransires and dames. And hip,eye,elbow, etc. clearences. All important to me, See you(s) all around in the Mid Atlantic area.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Well I am a little late on this I guess.

I am Jason, from Ohio, living in Va. Been a Marine for about 6 1/2 years now. I have got to go play in the big sand box a few times. Currently on my first dog YLF. She is down at trainer doing her FF and all that good stuff right now. I have had the fun of running a friends dog at UKC and AKC tests this year and hope to run my dog soon also.

I know I am not the oldest here but I may be the only one who has broken a hip.


----------



## fishduck

I live in Sulligent Al which is next to or near to nothing. NW for any interested. My uncle owns a dairy farm so lots of pastures to train in. Have hunted since my dad bought my first gun. Started with tweety birds and moved up. Have hunted everything the state of Alabama has decided to declare an open season on except alligators. 

My passion has always been wingshooting. From dove to duck to crows to quail I love it all. It doesn't take long to see the need for a dog and for me that dog was a lab. My first lab was an over the fence dog without a pedigree. A hunting mom and pedigreed dad that "got together". Trained her straight out of Wolters Water Dog. (best I knew and a lot better than no help at all) She was my constant companion for 10 years and was one hell of a handfull. The breaking dog queen of all time. Dog had a world of confidence in me and would take off any time a gun went off. She would leave our group while duck hunting if someone was shooting in the distance. Needless to say her entire hunting career she was tied to some object or another and it better be sturdy. She once retrieved a mallard pulling an entire buck brush shrub which was 5 feet tall. Another time she broke down a dead timber tree which fell all around us. 

She also raised my newborn child. A lab may have never been tormented more. Tail pulled, ridden like a horse as my boy grew up. He even pulled her tongue and brushed her teeth. If he had it done to him the boy insisted on doing the same to my dog. If the torture was too bad she would get up and come find me.

One of the worst days of my life was when we lost her.

You can read about my crazy dog in some of the back issues of the HRC magazine.

My wife said I was impossible to live with and bought me a puppy. She forked over the cash for the best breeding she could find.

Now I am the proud owner of a FC/AFC x HRCH and don't have a clue. So I learned how to train dogs and sometimes my dogs train me.

Now it is 18 mo later and I have a HR JH title and a finished and master pass. Have met tons of great people and am now hooked on the hunt test game. Have been to a field trial and know I am not at that level.

This is the short version of how I became a complete anal retentive/obsessive compulsive dog nut.

Mark Land

P.S. How can I forget my new FCxMH QAA pup who teaches me daily that I don't know squat about training dogs


----------



## Montview

Wow...has this thread really been going on since 2003?!? Fantastic! 

I was born/raised in the Seattle area, but am also a 2-time (bachelor's and doctorate) Washington State University Cougar...so have spent some time living in eastern Washington before moving down here to southern California. While up in eastern WA, I was an apprentice falconer (while in college) and involved in raptor rehabilitation. It was a lot of fun.  

My husband and I have 2 labs- a pet-bred spayed YF, Libby (who will be 4 years old on the 4th of July) and a show-bred YM, Monty (who turned 2 years old at the end of October). I have competed with Libby in rally and obedience, but due to bilateral elbow dysplasia- she had to have surgery on both elbows at 6 months of age- and hip dysplasia, I think she's retiring after earning her last 2 legs toward her CD title. No jumping for her. 

After being a member for a little while here and reading/learning tons, my male finally finished his show championship (passing all of his health clearances, too- which was huge for someone whose other dog is an orthopedic trainwreck- from hips/elbows/eyes/heart to CNM and even got in with the early phase for that EIC test) and I feel like I've learned enough in the show ring to move on to bigger and better things.  Since I'm new at *all* aspects of dog competitions and training, it is kind of like the "blind leading the blind" at our house. I'm trying to get "good" at one thing before going on to the next. We're catching on quickly, though, and having a TON of fun doing it!

Today finished up our 3rd of 5 consecutive weekends (10 classes) at the Inland Valley Retriever Club beginning hunt test training classes, and we're hoping to run some JH tests come fall. My new goals are far beyond a JH, though. IVRC is doing a great job with the classes- we're learning tons and making huge strides. I love how helpful and supportive all of the field folks are toward us newbies (yes- in spite of having a show-bred dog), both those teaching and helping out with the class as well as those who are bringing along youngsters for introductory training (more for the dogs, not the handlers/trainers). 

Thanks to all of you seasoned competitors, hunters, and trainers, for inspiring the latest "generation" of folks getting involved in this sport!


----------



## Page

Hey Julie....nice to see you here. I guess I'll bite too. 

My name is Page and I live in AR. My great-grandfather lived until I was about 10 and he owned/bred pointers for many years. 

I had always felt a deep understanding when it came to dogs and my life always felt more complete with one around. When I was in college I wanted a *pet *and Labs were awesome so I went to the local shelter and picked one up. This way I wouldn't have to pay very much and I would be saving a life. He had many problems both behavioral and physical. Before he was a year old he could hardly walk because of hd. I couldn't afford the expense of a dog like him so he was euthanized. His vet bills and trainer bills were crazy expensive. I guess that's what a discount dog really costs. (not to say shelter dogs are all this way, but my experience was this)

I waited almost 6 years before trying again and this time I was obsessed about getting a well-bred dog with all parental health clearances, parents available to see temperments, etc. I found a breeder nearby on the internet, visited her house, her kennels, and put my name on the list for a pup. Finally I had my pet puppy. Three years later I wanted to do a bit more so I showed him in his first conformation show and he won. I have been hooked ever since. 

He got his CH with very limited showing and all owner/amateur handled except for one day of one show when a handler was on him. 

Now I have 4 male Labs. Two CH, one with both majors, one pointed. Now I am trying to branch out into other things too. Both of my CHs are currently being trained for obedience and I am doing beginning training for hunt tests. I would like to get my pointed boy TDI certified too. 

I have met a number of people here in AR and also in TX who are wonderful and so helpful to the "show folk".


----------



## mudflapimmc

My name is Larry, married, 4 boys 1 girl, 2 labs with a third coming in nov. Union pipefitter and love to work the dogs either training or hunting.


----------



## g7777777

Gene-- mainly hunt with my pointing dogs but have always had retrievers for duck hunting

Retired army guy- started as a private

Second go around- I am an attorney now- and just fought for one of the few new gun clubs to gain a permit to open its doors in many years- we lost the first round but won the last and he is open.

Have an 11 year old lab now- not sure what I am going to do this year-- 

regards from Iowa

Gene


----------



## traklover

I'm Gerry, SWF, 50 ish. I own three curly coated retrievers, and one horse (a Trakehner), hence traklover. That is Magda in my avatar, she is almost three, (Sat). She is my introduction to field work. In May I was successful in getting a WC on her, eleven weeks after having a litter (she had the litter in Pa, and I only had her back for two days before running the WC). She is a bench champion in Canada (I live in Nova Scotia) and in the US. She would rather be retrieving than showing anyday (likes to show, but lives for retrieving). I am currently hoping to run a JH test with her this fall. Biggest problem is she is wildly enthuastic about doing her job, (somewhat uncontrollable).
I also have an eight yo spayed bitch, Rica, that acquired from her breeder just shy of four. She is a sweet loving dog, but a deciever, doesn't retrieve and doesn't swim. Good bedwarmer though.
I also have Shaya, Magda's four month old baby. I think, hope that I am doing better with her than Magda (of course when I got Magda I had no idea I would end up doing this). Shaya is just beginning but doing thirty foot land retrieves and twenty+ water retrieves. Seems to have a lot of Magda's enthusiasm, but a bit more controlable.


----------



## Clayton Evans

I have been reading everyones bio and thought that I would enter mine. My wife of 50 year and I decided to get a Chessy in 1993. The first was dysplastic, so I had to have another and that grew to 14 at one time. Now am back down to 8 Chessies and 1 Lab.
Currently running 3 in Masters with 1 titled. one with 3 pass's and one just starting. The Lab is just 12 weeks old but she will progress up the chain also. Have played the Ft game sparingly but have 1 derby Jam and a qual jams and am presently training for qual again. I am 69 years young and fully intend to play this game as long as I can. I retired early so that I could spend more time with my dogs. My goal has been achieved because I wanted to breed, train, and title a pup to the Master level. However I am addicted and stuck with training and titling more.
We live in Cheney Wa. belong to 2 retriever clubs. These boards have help me a lot along the way and I Thank all that are responsible for them and he many of you that post your helpful infor on an open board.
Clayton Evans aka Chessy1 & cde239


----------



## canebrake

Martha from Kentucky. Met my husband in 80 something and our first date was field trial banquet introducing Purina Dog of year  I spent the next several years throwing ducks and pigeons (thank goodness for launchers!) 

I have been a Labor and Delivery nurse working night shift for nearly 20 years (have seen and heard just about everything).

We share our home with 4 labs and 5 german shorthaired pointers. I have never competed in field trials, but working towards MACH in agility and competed in first ever hunt test this year. Would love to do more field, but can't seem to find time or money for it all. My husband is working on Dual Championship and MH with two of our GSPs so seems like we are always on the go. 

We love our dogs and try to help each one to reach their potential. When they age and can no longer compete, we are dedicated to give them the most comfortable life possible as payback for all the joy they have brought to our lives.

Enjoy reading about everyone!


----------



## firehouselabs

Raina from Holt MO. It's a little (400 people) town just 25 min to KCMO. I'm a *******, hence the minutes vs. miles to town. 
Born and raised in Ord NE. another small town just at the edge of the sandhills. I'm the third of thirteen kids (Catholic, small town, no cable tv) so we were raised with the mentality of "if you want red meat, go shot some". Grew up with all kinds of critters following me home from school, I wanted to keep them all, or even just one, but the folks wouldn't allow it. Went to college (the first time) in Kearney NE. Had my daughter the following year and dropped out to raise her. In the mean time, I also raised Rottweilers until all the wrong people were knocking at my door wanting aggressive pups, so I nuetered and and spayed them all and found some really good homes for them. Went back to college for a degree in Dental Hygiene (thought I was too old and poor by this time to become a Veterinarian like I wanted to) at a community college in Hastings NE. Moved back to Kearney briefly, married, had my son, then pursued career in Omaha NE. Hated the big city life. Went online looking for a job, saw an ad for Kearney, only it was in the "wrong" state. Called and set up a working interview and got the job. Been in Missouri since. Moved out of town to nearby Holt MO on a little piece of ground that is +- 10 acres with two ponds. Fenced in half with the larger of the ponds for our ever growing herd of labs. Currently we have three of each color in a "dazzling aray of shades". We are running them in AKC and HRC hunt tests and some are in training for derby and FT's.


----------



## Mike W.

My name is Mike....39 years old. Born & raised in Dallas, now live just north in Plano, TX. I have been in the wealth management business for 17 years now, working for a Swiss bank. I grew up hunting and fishing...first bird dog we had was a Brittany that we shot quail over. First lab is now almost 11 years old and has been a wonderful housemate and hunting friend.

I just bought a 15 mo. old started female...her sire is "Chopper" and her mother is out of "Creek Robber" X Carronade's Lady Katherine..... She is currently being trained by Bill Russell in Gilmer TX, in preparation for a full fall-season of hunt tests. Glad to be on the board and back in the game!


----------



## duk4me77

I'm Tim Bockmon and posted today under custom breeder.....maybe a bad joke, but a joke none the less.

I have four labs, Sarah 14 yr old at my feet, Gracie, Sarah's Granddaughter 6 yr old, Yapper heir apparent to Gracie 8 month old, and Sally 8wk old Col. Bowie.

I was a founding member of NorthEast Texas HRC but have not particpated for quite a while. Now I have Sallyand things might change.

I worked with thoroughbreds at the track almost starved and went into the family insurance business. 

I had the opportunity to buy the family farm back and now I am a starving chicken man with a few cows and a h..ll of a lot of chickens . lol

The RTF is a wonderful tool......it is a shame that we have so much animosity in it. Reminds me of a Sammy Kershaw song, Politics, Religion, and Her.

I guess what I am saying is we all have puppies that look at us, adore us, and really don't know our political affiliation. All they know is that we are their world.

What the hell does politics have to do with retrievers?


----------



## Matt McKenzie

Tim,
This will pass. It's just one of the cycles we go through.


----------



## duk4me77

Thanks Matt,

Politics to me have nothing to do with dogs. Guess U and I might be in the minority.

Tim


----------



## Jake Sullivan

I'm Jake Sullivan from Nacogdoches,Tx....the true Pineywoods.I have 2 labs.Gunner (2 year old ylm(for sale)) and then Nick (11 weeks).
I'm only 14..um..I show cattle and thats about it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Don Schlaf said:


> My name is Don,
> 
> I'm Active Duty Air Force here at Holloman AFB New Mexico. I have orders to Kunsan AB Korea next month and I'll be moving to Hill AFB, Utah (Sept '09) after my year in Korea. I'm a beginner at training my pups but learning and having fun in the process. Looking forward to joining some HRC's, and doing some hunt tests when I return next year.
> 
> I'm originally from Traverse City Michigan (my hometown)


Thank you for your service!

SM


----------



## Colonel Blimp

Eugene Molloy, currently living in rural Wales though born in heavily industrialised Birmingham. Retired senior executive in Chemical Disaster management.

The current team of four "British" Labs (pigadors all!); looking to further expand with more Springers.


----------



## Dave Burton

Dave Burton- Pittsboro NC. Grew up(kinda) in WV along the Ohio River.
Operations supervisor in a power plant. I trained,bred and ran english pointers and setters in horseback field trials for almost 20 yrs until one of my employees invited me to go duck hunting with him. Got hooked and one yr later sold my horses and 13 bird dogs and now have three retrievers. If I'm not training dogs I'm thinking about it or dreaming about it. I'm addicted!


----------



## Ken Archer

Don Schlaf said:


> My name is Don,
> 
> I'm Active Duty Air Force here at Holloman AFB New Mexico. I have orders to Kunsan AB Korea next month and I'll be moving to Hill AFB, Utah (Sept '09) after my year in Korea. I'm a beginner at training my pups but learning and having fun in the process. Looking forward to joining some HRC's, and doing some hunt tests when I return next year.
> 
> I'm originally from Traverse City Michigan (my hometown)


Sure wish you could take your dog with you to Korea. There is some great pheasant hunting in that country as long as some Korean doesn't eat your dog.


----------



## LSpann

Lonnie Spann, from Alabama (I didn't know that we were allowed to leave until I read Frontierlabs' post above).

Two Labs and a Boykin. We run HRC and AKC hunt tests.

LSpann


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Chris Atkinson said:


> Chris Atkinson
> 
> Hi guys. I have been living in Central IL for about 3 months. I moved my three labs here with my wife and our son Max who just turned 1 this month. I've been through a couple corporate acquisition deals, and have made a few career changes over the past few years. A leader in the grain processing industry brought me here as a marketing manager in the industrial sector.
> 
> I'm tickled to have made many personal friends through the retriever interests, both in my NAHRA career, from 1987 - 2002 (it ended with the "Rubbergate Scandal") as well as from the net, specifically from this site.
> 
> I'm 39 years old and enjoy all sorts of outdoor activities, particularly waterfowl and upland hunting with the dawgs. I also have enjoyed competitive duck calling, which I finally got the guts to step on stage and give a try in 1997.
> 
> I'm really glad that RTN/RTF has evolved over the years to a nice spot on the net for folks to exchange knowledge, compare notes, and socialize.
> 
> - At your service! Chris Atkinson :wink:


Anybody ever wonder what happened to this nice young man...?

/Paul


----------



## Hambone

Did a search just to make sure I hadn't responded in the past and couldn't find myself. I'm an administrator at a technical college in Idaho Falls, ID. Formerly from So. IL and ran HRC tests in IL, IN, KY. Moved to Idaho in 04 and run AKC HT out here. Have two dogs at present, my older dog is HRCH and a SH and is now a "meat dog" since he lost interest in playing the dog games. Bought a little female out of FT lines that I am training and she just got her SH. I am interested in FT's but have a lot to learn about training and handling to get there. Tried some Derbys last year and got to the 4th series a couple times but no ribbons - mainly due to my inexperience as a handler. Presently serving as president (and webmaster - www.eirclub.org) of our local retriever club and trying to get a training group going since I can't find other trainers and have to train alone most of the time.


----------



## Happy Gilmore

Paul Gilmore
Fall City, WA. 
Breakwater Salutes USS Maddox CBR F 10-26-2006

I am a hobby trainer working my dog as often as possible, 3-4 times a week usually alone.(my biggest downfall) The weekends allow me to train with a great group of people with experience ranging from 60+ years as a pro field trialer to someone who just got his second JH ribbon. 

I live within 10 minutes of the locally famous Carlson's Canine Country Club, "Home of Master Hunters and Field Champions" and about 20 minutes of Bob Peppers Retriever Training Grounds. Another 10 Minutes takes me to Cherry Valley Training Grounds. 

I feel lucky to live and train in a great state and have met a great group of people as a result of my hobby.


----------



## christinaA

I’m Christina A. from Tahlequah, Oklahoma. I ran off and joined the Army when I turned 18, and retired in 2000 after six years in the Army and 18 in the Navy. I was a mechanic in the Army and an electronics tech in the Navy. Moved around a lot over those years and spent a lot of time in the tropics. Moved to St. Croix, USVI, when I retired and mostly goofed off when I wasn’t out deep sea fishing. 








One day at the marina in Dec 2003, I saw the most beautiful puppy I had ever seen! I had to have one!!! I didn’t know anything about Chesapeakes or retrievers. I also didn’t know anything about health clearances or byb’s, and unfortunately found out the hard way when my precious pup (SHR Cruzan Captain Nemo) was diagnosed with hip dysplasia just before his first birthday. Nemo’s first three years were spent playing on the beach and in the pool and on the boat. I saw some SRS stuff on TV, read “The Ten Minute Retriever” and played around at a little retrieving with the one bumper I owned.

















Stuff happened, and I moved back to Oklahoma in Jan 2007 to be near my aging Momma and other family. I did some internet searching, made some phone calls and went to see my first dog event, an HRC hunt test that March. My dog could do that! Oh, but he had never seen a duck before! I tried to FF, but ran into trouble so sent him to a pro who did a very nice job. I joined two retriever clubs, attended more events (AKC HT’s and FT’s) and met some super people who have helped me a great deal. It’s been slow going, but we have both loved every minute of it and have learned so much! I now own a few more bumpers and a whole bunch of other stuff including a winger. I’m hooked! We are adding a new chessie pup to our pack in about eight weeks. My “Tiger” granddaughter is due to be born TODAY.









Nemo earned his SHR title and has half of his JH which we should finish this fall. I don’t know how much further we can go. He is handling pretty well and can pick up multiple marks (honoring is a different story!). With his bad hips, each time we train I know it could be the last time, but as long as he wants to keep going, I’ll happily go with him. I am hoping to find someone to take us hunting just once and let him pick up a wild bird before it's time for him to go back to being my footwarmer.


----------



## john fallon

Who hasn't signed on yet ?

john


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

I've posted before but never really introduced myself. I am a retired Fed and have moved 11 times in my adult life. I am now retired from the government and live in the wonderful State of Texas. I had been down here on business midway through my career and when I came home I told my wife how nice I thought Central Texas and the Hill Country was. I asked if she wanted to retire here and she looked at me as if I was crazy. Well, I have been with her for 32 years now and she is with me in Texas! After following me around the country and world for my 30 year career I guess it makes sense.

We have had several dogs but all had been rescue pups that somehow found their way into our home. Mostly 6 months or older and pretty much past the potty training. All were just very good house dogs. When we moved here I decided to look for a pup and in doing so I thought it would be fun to take up hunting. My wife was dead set against a pup...what ruin her new home! I pulled up a website with pictures of Lab puppies posted and showed it to her. That's all it took and she said okay.

Our little girl is now 8 weeks old tomorrow and has been home exactly a week. It has been a true joy to watch her explore her new world. Since we are both home there is always someone to play with or keep her company while she sleeps on the floor netx to our feet.

Hopefully I learn a lot from everyone on the forum. I have read a stack of books but until you try to apply the principles...we will just have to see. So far my little puppy appears to be smarter than me! Wish me luck...

Linas


----------



## John Robinson

I'm John Robinson, I live and work in NW Montana near Flathead Lake. I'm a Landscape Architect and have worked in that field for the past 15 years. For the fifteen years before that I was Liscensed Charter Boat Captain in Hawaii. I spent a lot of time at sea mostly on sailboats, doing deliveries from as far as Connecticut to Hawaii, plus a lot of crusing on my own Cal-33 Kahili. In 1988 I met my wife to be Cheryl as she was a passenger on a sailing-snorkel trip off Maui. 

We moved to Montana together in 1992 for a fresh start and bought our first Golden pup out of the paper. I met a NAHRA guy who showed me the ropes and we earned two ribbons at our first hunt test in 1993. That was it, we were hooked going all the way through MH with that first dog, then we got into FTs with Cody and Yoda. 

I thought I would be doing a lot of fishing, hunting, hiking and sailing when I moved to Montana, I didn't realize that dog training was going take up all of my time off work. I fished Montana more when I used to vacation here, but I'm not complaining, these dogs are a great blessing.

John


----------



## Bubba

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Our little girl is now 8 weeks old tomorrow and has been home exactly a week. It has been a true joy to watch her explore her new world. Since we are both home there is always someone to play with or keep her company while she sleeps on the floor netx to our feet.
> 
> Linas


There is a puppy that just won the lottery 

The cycle continues regards

Bubba


----------



## badbullgator

duk4me77 said:


> Thanks Matt,
> 
> Politics to me have nothing to do with dogs. Guess U and I might be in the minority.
> 
> Tim


----------



## badbullgator

Nigel Niven said:


> My name is Nigel Niven. I live in a little town just outside of London. It has been awhile since I last posted, but I wanted to reintroduce myself to some of the newest members. I'm a retired member of the Queen's Royal Shilling Retrieval Unit, and as such, was tasked with training the monkeys used to retrieve various and sundry coinage from fountains and other public recepticles. It was fascinating work and I learned much from the monkeys that can be translated to dog training. I dare say, with my knowledge of training I would have no problems training a retriever to compete at the highest levels of your dog games. I think that training a dog to win these field trail games you often speak of would be child's play compared to training monkeys (they are intelligent and willful little blokes and as such require a higher level of skill than training a simpleton canine). I dare say one would not attempt to discipline a dog with corporal punishment, but spanking a monkey is often the most reasonable course of action when it misbehaves. At any rate, I'm here to help whomever might require it.


 
Damn I wish Nigel would come back


----------



## luvalab

Hm. I guess I never posted to this thread.

I am Greta Ode, I live in central Ohio. When I got my first pet Lab in 1990 I read James Lamb Free and decided one day I was going to train a retriever, (but never trained that one to do anything but be stubborn--though I loved him and still miss him).

I started reading RTF when I had a new yellow Lab puppy to experiment on. I thought force fetch was unnecessary, and didn't think I had enough money to buy an e-collar, which would be cruel anyway. 

Force fetch, e-collar, and 6 years later I'm proud to have a dog that mostly does what a good dog should, and--apparently having lost my mind, and deciding I needed another dog--a talented little two-year-old flat-coat I took on about a year ago.

In a nutshell: I teach high school, I read, I mess around with the dogs, I read RTF, and I do everything I possibly can to avoid yard work. 

Thanks RTF!


----------



## Peggy Snyder

I am Peggy Snyder, have worked in the ER for 19 years. Live on the western slope of Colorado and have the best of both worlds. Mountain surround us and we have skiing, hunting, fishing, hiking, etc within a stones throw. 
My love for dogs have been forever. I was always dragging some kind of dog home when I was a child. I had cockers for years until my last died at age 16. Went looking for a retriever as I enjoyed pheasant hunting and got my first Lab, Gracie. Have been hooked ever since. About 7 years ago we had a Irish Water Spanial in training......the most onry little cuss I have ever known but after you got to know him he was OK. After he went home I entertained the idea of getting one..6 months later we had Buckie back because owners could not deal with him. He stayed for about a year then went on to a good hunting home. I then was introduced to a Curly Coat Retrievers. I thought I was experienced enought to get one. WHOA BOY hang on. They are very different in many respects from the Labs and I'm sure God sent them to teach me a bit of something.....have yet decided on what. We had a guide service/training kennel for more than 10 years--my job was primarily the breeding and puppies. I made a good kennel/bird boy on many occasion. I have been working on training of my own dogs the last couple of years from start to finish..sometimes I'm good sometimes I'm not. But I have a passion for these Labs and Curlies and it keeps me busy when I am not in the ER.


----------



## LAwaterfowler

I am Heath Jennings. born and raised in NW Louisiana. I am a process tehnichian operator and work @ UOP Honeywell in the Speacialty Materials Dpt. Basically a chemical plant that makes catalyst for different oil companies and things of that sort. I am probably one of the youngest here at 22. Love to hunt (deer, waterfowl,doves, and predators) Also enjoy fishing and my newest hobby, Labradors. I got my first pup about 3mths ago. A BLK F. She is great. She will be leaving in about 2wks to go to Tim MIlligan for her 5mth training program. We are avid duck hunters and hunt in Ar. Played baseball in college @ Panola Jr college in E. Texas. Probably plan on getting engaged in the next couple to years to my girlfriend of 5yrs which is currently in clinicals to become a RN


----------



## Franco

LAwaterfowler said:


> She will be leaving in about 2wks to go to Tim MIlligan for her 5mth training program.


Your pup will be in good hands!


----------



## 1st retriever

My name is Stephanie Nissen. I was born, raised and still live in South Dakota. I will be 26 in July. I have had animals all my life. Dogs and horses are my first loves! I have always had a dog since I was little and got my first horse in 95. I help train dogs at the local 4-H Region Dog Project here in town. We train the kids and their dogs in Obedience, Rally, Showmanship, Agility, and Canine Good Citizen. I currently have two mixed breeds, an Irish Wolfhound, and a Golden. Zoe my IW is my first purebred and she was bought with the intention to show in the breed ring but she is too small. Corona my golden is being trained for Obedience, Rally, and HT's. I went through 4-H with my Border Collie/Springer Spaniel Brittany who just turned 10 in March. She still acts like she is 2 and is beyond hyper! Amazingly I was able to get her to settle down enough to get her CGC title on her a couple years ago! My area of interest has always been ob but hunt tests are fast catching up! I have one semester of Equine Management to finish and then I will have an Ag Resources Technology Degree. I have met many great people on this site and learned a lot about the retriever games and I thank Chris for that!!!


----------



## ArtC

Art Cabral, southeastern massachusetts, had a couple of chessies til February when I lost my 14 yr old, down to one now. Hunt ducks, geese and upland with them. Haven't run any "real" tests, just club events, but do throw and shoot at tests that the club I belong to (yankee) puts on.


----------



## LAwaterfowler

Mr Booty said:


> Your pup will be in good hands!


Thanks really great to hear. I was given his name by someone i respect in the game and have spoke with him several times. I am really excited


----------



## laker

My name is Greg Lake. I'm 43,I've been married to my beautiful wife for 22 years. We have 2 boys, 19 and 15 yo. I live in northern Michigan and I work for a large wood products co. I've always loved sports and I still play basketball and hockey. I also love to hunt upland birds and waterfowl.
I've had hunting dogs since I was 18. I started out with German Shorthairs and English Setters. Then I got into duck hunting so naturally i got a lab. I've been hooked on the breed ever since.  
Right now I have a 5 month old Hilltops Hayseed pup (Butch). 
I have never trained past the "meat dog" level, but I joined a club (Michigan Flyways Retriever Club) and Butch and I are going to work our way to a Jr. hunter title. 

Wish me luck...;-)


----------



## RJG

I've posted before, but never really introduced myself. My name is Randall - though I am a lady - and I've been married to my husband, John, for 33 years. We have 2 grown boys and 2 granddaughters. I retired after 30 years as an OR Charge Nurse and now do some per diem a couple of times a month. I’m originally from PA but, since the 70’s, we’ve lived in the concrete jungle of South Florida - where you have to sneak onto the local parks in the wee hours in order to try to train.

John is a hunter and always had a Lab for water fowling. After his last Lab died in the late 90's, he was moaning around about missing having a Lab and wanting another. I asked him if he had lost his mind - our youngest was going off to college and we were FREE!!!! Well, he prevailed and we got our oldest Lab, Sage, in 1999. We discovered the hunt test world when trying to find something fun to do with our retriever when hunting season was over. Though John enjoys it, I became addicted. Sage was all show-lines and an ornery alpha to boot. After he got his SH and we realized that was as far as he would go, I decided I wanted a field bred retriever with a lot of drive (what was I thinking!?). Well, here we are several years later with THREE Labs –

Sage (HR Surry’s Smoking Gun SH – 10yo), 
Cleo (HR Truline’s Cleopatra MH – 5yo) &
Emmy (Prime Time Rising Star SH - almost 2yo). 

Thanks to some excellent pro trainers and some really experienced friends, I’ve learned a lot -- and still have a lot to learn! Just when I think I’m getting a handle on this retriever game, I find out there is more to learn. But I love it and it’s sure never dull.


----------



## blackdogclan

My name is Jacquie Bourdon and I live on the north end of Vancouver Island in British Columbia. I have 2 blm – one at 1.5 yrs and the other 2.5 yrs. I got my first black lab 15 yrs ago and have been addicted to them ever since. I lost that old boy 2 years ago and attempted to fill the void of that loss with 2 new labs. 

It was a challenge for me training two young dogs at the same time but am pleased with how they have come along and love the way the 3 of us have bonded. 

I don’t hunt but I am an avid outdoors person and enjoy backpacking, hiking, snowshoeing, and mountain biking. My boys come with me on all of the outdoor adventures. That is my draw to labs, they are athletic, all weather dogs, who thrive in the outdoors, are easily trained (if you put the work into them) and are amazing companions. I’ve worked hard at training them so that I can take them backcountry with me – particularly in having off leash control, strong recall (we encounter lots of deer, rabbits etc and the occasional black bear) and good trail and house manners. 

I’ve visited this site on/off and have commented once or twice. I’ve learned alot about different training methods and philosophies and have been able to put them to good use. I really appreciate the site and the information that can be found here.


----------



## Martin

My name is Martin. live in Bryant Arkansas. My wife of 22 years, Missy. 2 kids, 19,18. mY boy graduates May 21 with honors. Gotta brag. My daughter ,19, lives life to the fullest! I'm a hair stylist ,22 years, and own a salon here in town. I enjoy Hunting anything with feathers and enjoy fishing around here and in south LA, Golden Meadow for reds and specks. I have had dogs all my life, first was ahlf lab half chow that my neighbor foung in the woods while hunting. Used him to hunt ducks. He would gurad the truck and retrieve any thing I told him to. I have a 10 yr yellow that I think was his last season this year. He doesn't know the word quit so I have to curtail him a bit. He still has the fire of a two year old but takes him a while to recover. Any one know how that feels? 
I just got a new pup. She is 9wks old and she is a dandy! Her name is Pontachatoula, Chula for short. I plan on running hunt tests with her, not to win a national title or anything, just to keep the guns going and dogs running all year. I will hunt doves, ducks, rails and hopefully pheasants with her.
Nice to see such a diversified bunch on here and enjoy all the info and bantering on Here.

God Bless,
Martin


----------



## Josiah Greene

My name is Josiah (Joe-Sigh-Uh) Greene. I'm originally from College Station, Texas. Graduated high school in Amarillo, Texas. I enlisted in the army after high school and after a stint on active duty, I started attending Auburn University in Alabama. I am coming up on a deployment with my reserve unit this summer and hope to return to Texas, marry my girlfriend, and live out my life-long dream of attendng Texas A&M University by finishing up my undergrad there. I think I just randomly came across this site on a search. I've always been a fan of labs, but didnt get interested in the hunting game until running across a local guy training at a local lake. I'm still a beginner but the more everyone posts, the more I learn.


----------



## Colin Moody

I'm Colin Moody, originally from Kankakee, IL I have been blessed to be able to attend The University of Alabama in Tuscaloosa for the past 5 years. I have always enjoyed the outdoors and was fortunate to grow up on the Kankakee River. Much of my time in Illinois was spent fishing with my dad and although he was not a hunter, he instilled in us kids a love for animals and a great respect for the outdoors. I quickly developed a passion for hunting after arriving in Alabama and my love for labs grew right along with it. 

RTF has been the most useful source of information and ideas when it comes to training and like many others I can honestly saw I have become a better owner since I started visiting this site. I admire everyone here's dedication to the sport and their animals, and also the willingness to help out newcomers and those who have been around for awhile alike, whether it be a training issue or something more personal. This is a very unique community and I have enjoyed being a part of it.


----------



## Big E TX

Hello all. My name is Evan from NW Houston. I have owned Labs all my life but never trained or had an AKC registered one. I hope to get into that soon.

If anyone in the Houston area wants to get their dogs together and train send me a PM.


----------



## gman0046

Hi, my name is Gary from Anchorage, Kentucky which is just east of Louisville. Last October I lost the love of my life, an almost 7 year old black Lab female Molly in a tragic accident. Molly was a Dock Diving Champion who could jump over 22 feet all day long, her personal best was 23'4". She was field bred and extremely athletic and was the fastest running Lab I've ever seen. I was so grief stricken and not thinking too clearly and I allowed my daughter to talk me into getting a yellow Lab female puppy who we call Maggie that just turned 8 months old. Maggie comes from a line of hunters with titles of JH, MH and CH.The most notable being "Pete" CH Franklins Pickpocket For Kerrybrook MH who was the youngest in the Lab breed to attain the MH title. Maggie is shorter and more stocky then Molly and probably not nearly as athletic. She is a pretty good retriever and is just being introduced to water at a local lake. She's got a long way to go to ever match Molly's retrieving desire. I hope to learn a lot from the folks on this site as far as her training goes to be more driven to retrieve and become a duck hunter.


----------



## luvalab

gman0046, I have a Pete pup as well. He likes to retrieve, but he *LOVES* to retrieve birds. If you haven't had a chance to really turn her on to birds, you might not have a clear picture of her retrieving desire. 

I love my guy--he's got his quirks, and there are things about him that aren't "typical Lab," but he's got a ton of personality and, I'm told, he's been a great dog for someone who doesn't really know what they're doing (me).


----------



## m&s kennels

my name is matt and i am a 24 year old paramedic and am attending a community colleges fire academy. i have 2 dogs soon to be three and i am brand new to the whole hunt test world( i have never ran one but want to with my new pup i am getting). i live in michigan and am a die hard wolverine fan. GO BLUE!!!!!!!


----------



## laker

m&s kennels said:


> my name is matt and i am a 24 year old paramedic and am attending a community colleges fire academy. i have 2 dogs soon to be three and i am brand new to the whole hunt test world( i have never ran one but want to with my new pup i am getting). i live in michigan and am a die hard wolverine fan. GO BLUE!!!!!!!


Hi Matt.
Your a diehard Wolverine fan living in _Lansing_?? :razz:
From one U of M fan to another.....GO BLUE!! 

Maize and Blue regards, Greg.


----------



## gman0046

luvalab, thanks for the info on one of "Petes" pups. We haven't tried any real birds yet but Maggies doing pretty good retrieving Dead Fowl trainers on land. The next step is going to be water retrieves. So far we've just been letting her play around at the lake. It's too bad I got her last fall when the water started turning too cold for a young puppy. I believe she's headed in the right direction as at my Daughters the other day we found her sitting in the fish pond. We'll see.


----------



## rpm 49

hi, i'm dick martinsen born and raised in castlerock washington. 30 yrs in a papermill, hope it lasts a couple of more. married raised 5 kids. started with a golden ret. when i was 15(1975) saved all my fair money to buy her, ran big game hounds for 15 yrs. there was more goldens,setters and labs in there too. have competed in hunt tests since 94, i'm now working on my 5th master hunter, have one mntl plate we're 1 for 2. also have ran in 1 srs, a couple gun dog challenges, duckdog chall. and now the HRC at finished level. i currently own 2 english pionters and 1 blacklab female. if i can hunt it with a dog i'm there. dogs have taken me to many memorable people and places from some of the old time bear hunters of wash. and oregon to even bubba;-). nothing better than talking or traing dogs


----------



## Socks

Joe Dickerson born and raised in S.E. Missouri and have been in S.E. Michican for the past 12 years. I started hunting about 6 years ago and now have my first hunting dog. Man what a learning curve I've got going on. He's in my avatar and he's a pointing lab. I'm hoping to get him titled as a GMPL and as a HRCH. I originally just wanted a pet that I could take out once or twice a year for pheasant, but I ended up winning the dog lottery and got JD. He's pretty hard charging and I think (yeah I'm biased) has a great nose for upland. I'm even taking up duck hunting this year just so I can do more hunting with him.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

My name is Kerstin, and my Golden is "Georgia". We live in the Hostess City of the South. One day my husband came home with our golden girl. One of his soldiers bought a sibling pair and the wife didn't want to have a 2 year old son, pregnant with another one and be raising two dogs and have a husband that will deploy later this year. My husband, who had wanted a dog for our family for a while, didn't mind bringing her home, he named her "Penny" and our daughter's quickly changed her name to Georgia. Her parents are AKC registered, but I am not sure of any background, this is our first dog. I have read a few threads, don't understand most acronyms, and am looking forward to exchanging myself on this board.


----------



## Ryan White

Hi, my name is Ryan White and I live in Castle Rock WA, I have worked for Airgas for 13 years. I have 2 beautiful daughters Hannah(4) & Jenna (2), I also better mention my very beautiful, patient and understanding wife of 14 years Shannon I have been training only since 2000, I now have 2 black labs, both of which I have put MH titles on, Parkdale's Vertical Limit "Jag" my 7 year old maniac & Cool Hand Luke's Bonita Senortia "Rita" who is 3, & thankfully came to me as my 2nd dog as her natural talent would have robbed me of so much understanding and training had she been my 1st dog. 
I feel very fortunate to have accomplished what I have done as a punk kid, but it would not have been possible without all the wisdom of my training group!! 

Dogs have also taken me and introduced me to some amazing people, of course with the exception of Bubba, who has taught me our friends are nothing more than a pack of baskirds, and you better have thick skin to hang around for any length of time :grin: 

All kidding aside all the people that I have come across in the dog world have been very generous, and I feel very blessed!


----------



## John Kelder

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> My name is Kerstin, and my Golden is "Georgia". We live in the Hostess City of the South. One day my husband came home with our golden girl. One of his soldiers bought a sibling pair and the wife didn't want to have a 2 year old son, pregnant with another one and be raising two dogs and have a husband that will deploy later this year. My husband, who had wanted a dog for our family for a while, didn't mind bringing her home, he named her "Penny" and our daughter's quickly changed her name to Georgia. Her parents are AKC registered, but I am not sure of any background, this is our first dog. I have read a few threads, don't understand most acronyms, and am looking forward to exchanging myself on this board.


Just what Gooser has been prayin' for , a woman to exchange herself..........


----------



## Socks

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> My name is Kerstin, and my Golden is "Georgia". We live in the Hostess City of the South. One day my husband came home with our golden girl. One of his soldiers bought a sibling pair and the wife didn't want to have a 2 year old son, pregnant with another one and be raising two dogs and have a husband that will deploy later this year. My husband, who had wanted a dog for our family for a while, didn't mind bringing her home, he named her "Penny" and our daughter's quickly changed her name to Georgia. Her parents are AKC registered, but I am not sure of any background, this is our first dog. I have read a few threads, don't understand most acronyms, and am looking forward to exchanging myself on this board.


This helped me so it should help you.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/got.htm


----------



## kona's mom

I have posted but never on this thread. My name is Nicole and I am orignally from NW Illinois. Been living in South Florida since '03. I'll be 39 this summer and have 2 daughters 19 and 16 and a 4 month old granddaughter. I currently work for Hilton as a Sales Manager for a Hampton Inn and Suites in town. Grew up with pets all my life. My first dog being a husky hybrid. Currently I have Kona who is a yellow lab dog almost 13 months old. Started off with him in the conformation ring but went to my first hunt tests back in February. After seeing what they were all about I exposed Kona to it and my laid back bench lab became neurotic about birds. Kona is a moderatly bred lab. His sire is a CH bench bred and bitch is line bred out of Shamrock Acres's and some classic FC and Eng FTCH lines( CNFC,FC-AFC PELICAN LAKE PETEY TWO ,1984 NAFC-FC TRUMARC'S ZIP CODE , DIXIE'S CHEROKEE ROSE ,ENGLISH FT BRED MILLNER OF HAMBROOK ). Yes I know it's 6 generations back but at least it's quality;-)..

We have joined the local club here and met some really great people. I had Kona evaluated by a pro but I couldn't afford the $$$$. So I have decided to do the training myself along with the help of my club. I think in the long run I will have a bigger sense of accomplishment putting the title on my dog. And who knows how far we will go. There are only 42 bench bred labs that have ever acheived MH. I know it's a huge long shot but what the hell why not


----------



## brandywinelabs

Greg Wilmes in Paducah, KY. I've had labs since 1981. In 1983 I bought my first competition lab, Brandy. I didn't know it was a competition lab until a few years later though. He was a Supa Chief grandson. When we moved to Denver from Minnesota, we joined the lab club out there as a way to meet people. In 86 I bought my first show dog, Jasmine. Yep, she did become a CH. It was then I got introduced to the WC and then Hunt tests. Soon I had two dogs running in the hunt tests. We decided that some show lines produced very good hunting dogs and have concentrated on the all-around-lab in our breedings. We have been blessed with a CH/MH, Duggan. We have a Duggan daughter and a Duggan granddaugher. Following 9-11, my job and a lot of other things went south. Sadie, Duggan's daughter, had MH passes before we had to quit because of financial reasons. Sadie's daughter Belle, came along about that time too. She was sired by a CH/MH (2 in her pedigree) and is wonderful dog. We have bred a CH, Belle's sister. Recently, things changed so that we can play the game again. At the age of 7, Belle, should be having her first litter in about a month. I feel she has great potential in the field. But with only no pressure type training days for her due to no consistent formal training since there was no plan to compaign her, she has no accomplishments to her name. But they will come.
My occupation: computer programmer.


----------



## dixidawg

laker said:


> My name is Greg Lake.
> ;-)


 

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends...."



THAT Greg Lake????????


----------



## Susan

Hi, Susan Wing from Chula Vista, CA. Been here awhile but never introduced my self. Had dogs all my life while growing up in Southern California. During the 60’s and 70’s got involved in showing, breeding, training, and racing AKC whippets. Traveled from Mexico to Canada and made lots of wonderful friends. Went back to school, finished my degree and was hired as a Biology Professor at SWC in Chula Vista, CA. Retired after 32 years of teaching biology, zoology, and animal behavior in 2005. Got my first lab in 1982 from show lines. Was a puppy raiser for Canine Companions for Independence. Raised three labs that went on to be service dogs. Decided to another lab in 1995. He was a very active pup and though from show lines showed an interest in birds. Sent him away for 3 months of basic training with a hunt test pro and then got involved in AKC and NAHRA hunt tests and was hooked. Unfortunately he had severe elbow dysplasia but I did handle him to JH and SR titles and he was well on his way to advanced titles when he was retired. Purchased my first field bred lab in 2001. With basics done by Carol K. and advice from my mentors, the Erwins, we completed her MH and I am currently running her in Quals to get some line experience. I also have a young blm, Moose. He was raised by RTF’s very own Angie B. His basics were completed by Carol K. and he is now with Rob Erhardt. My long term goal is to eventually handle him in Amateur trials and I will be leaving California in June to spend the next three months working with Rob and Moose in Montana. I am a member of the SDR & FTC and have been Hunt Test and Field Trial Secretary for many of the last ten years. Hope to see some of you in the North West this summer.


----------



## Certainty

Hi there. I am Katherine Taylor-Green from Central Ohio. DH bought our first Lab in "01" to train as a gun dog. I used to breed GSDs and wanted to breed Labs. I am so addicted to puppies! So we bought a nice chocolate female. Her pedigree wasn't fancy but she had some AKC titles in her background. We met some great people as we sold a litter of pups a year to hunters wanting pups to train. 
We added 2 more females, yellows, one a Point Doctor bred field Lab. We bought a wonderful bench bred male from Dickendall lines who was 4 at the time. We met Carol Elam, a pro trainer who got us interested in hunt tests. She took that bench bred male and had 2 titles on him in no time! That was last year when he was 5. Prior to that, he knew nothing, not even obedience. He is still working toward Seasoned and our Point Doctor female just earned her SHR title this past weekend. 
We have a young female out of our yellow girl, Soleil, and Carol's male, Blaze. She is coming along.
We are so hooked! Especially me. I work with Carol as much as possible, learning to train as I go. I have bought equipment so that I can train alone when I have to. I take advantage of all the training days our club puts on. 
Who says there isn't life after kids? This 57 yr old grandmother is up to her ears in the Labrador life and loving it!


----------



## Montview

Montview said:


> Thanks to all of you seasoned competitors, hunters, and trainers, for inspiring the latest "generation" of folks getting involved in this sport!


I just realized that I posted on this thread back in June '08, but things have changed for this 33-year-old veterinarian: Newly single and enjoying myself (though still best friends with my ex-husband), have gotten one JH pass this past fall (though training on hold for now since I may be looking to move- southern California where I am currently vs. moving back to the Pacific NW where I was born/raised), and finished an RN title. Working toward more performance titles, and hoping to pursue much more field work in the not-so-far future. 

Other activities I enjoy include scuba diving, hiking, rock-climbing, water sports, camping, wine-tasting, and I have my motorcycle license so I would really like to get a nice little cruiser to ride.  I also have a hang-glider that I haven't used yet...

It really is fun to "meet" folks here and great to read about peoples' families and experiences, too! 

Thank you Chris...RTF is a pretty amazing place.  -Julie


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I'm bumping this thread to the top for some of our new members.

Packleader, how about if you start? 

Please share with us a bit about yourself and your retriever games/activities, etc.?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

*Introduce yourself...welcome new folks!*

I bumped a thread that's been around for nearly 7 years, so that some of the newer folks can introduce themselves.

Packleader, you've amassed quite a number of posts since joining RTF this month. Please tell us a bit about yourself.

To Packleader and several other newer RTF members, *welcome to RTF!!* Enjoy the resource and please try to share, learn, and treat address others as you yourself would like to be addressed.

Thanks, Chris

To see the introduction thread, click ----> HERE-Intro Thread


----------



## Maxs Mom

My name is Ann, and I am in MI near Detroit. 

We currently have a 6 yr old lab Belle, and a 3 yr old golden Teddi. Primarily we compete in agility, but we want to try these two out next year at WC's and maybe junior hunter. I found this board when I got tired of the attitude on another Lab board. 

On Saturday we are driving to MN to pick up our NEW lab puppy. She was born 10/28. She too will be an agility dog but we will train her for some hunt test stuff too. You will be seeing pictures. 

In October I lost my heart dog Maxine to osteosarcoma she was a golden. I like my labs and goldens.  I have started my research for my next golden breeder. I hope in about a year to bring home a golden pup. I want the lab to get some basic training in. I am sure I will be here asking a lot of questions about breeders and what to look for as my search takes off. I saw the thread recently about field golden breeders. I plan to look closely at that when I have some time. 

It is just DH and myself, no human kids just fur ones. And baby makes 3


----------



## FOM

Hi my name is FOM (on RTF) and I'm addicted to retrievers, all things retrievers, hunting big and small animals, hanging out with other retriever addicts, smelling like dead duck does not offend me, I still throw a bird like a girl but at least I go throw birds, I have converted my husband to the cult of retrievers, black dog hair in my food does not bother me, nor does dog goober....dog vommit on the other hand....I enjoy Sunday mornings the best when my old man (the dog, not husband) likes to cuddle until late morning....I do not like it though when he wakes me at 4:30am to drag me into the kitchen to beg for the cheese bread left out on the counter....I pretend to be a moderator here on RTF, I have made many, many friends via RTF and being involved with dogs and the theory holds true, I still enjoy the dogs more than the people, no offense, but it is true....welcome one and all, old and new RTFers, lurkers and non-lurkers....Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year....

FOM


----------



## rabersin

My name is Ron, I have been an amateur trainer/handler in the Hunt Test game for several years. My previous dog Sunnyview's Lightning Bolt had passed his first Master test and then was diagnosed with Cancer and I had to put him down soon after that. I then wanted a pup out of a certain male. It took about a year and a half to get that pup, he was born 6/25/08, Ron's Master of the Duckside, "Vader". Last year I ran him in the Senior and he titled in five straight tests at just 13 months. I did run him in his first master last October, but he was not carried to the second round (a little weak on the second blind). We will be ready for Masters this next spring. He is a great young dog that works hard and does the work with great enthusiasm. I just bred a female I am partners with my younger brother. I kept a female out of the litter Bersin's Supersonic Vapor Trail, "Jett". She is 10 weeks old. we are just getting to know each other and spending time together. I can see things in her that make me very excited. I plan to run her later this next year in the Senior, maybe even a Derby or two (I may be entering Vader in a Derby also this next year), we'll just have to see. I enjoy working with the dogs and seeing their progress. I also hunt my dogs. Nothing beats watching a well trained retriever do its work (especially when that dog is yours). I appreciate this site and the help it gives me. Hope to meet some of you soon (The National Master in CA this next year). Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Pals

Hi my name is Nancy and I'm a retriever junkie. 

I have four golden retrievers and one retrieving terrier. 

I like dead ducks, live ones are stinky. 

I can throw like a guy when I want, if I think you are an idiot I will throw your bird over my head, making sure it lands in a tree. 

My dogs are allergic to bandanna's and like to play in the mud. 

My dogs live in the house with me and my saintly(although scruffy) husband. 

My family thinks I'm crazy. 

My good friends have more dogs then I do. 

I spend every weekend either: training dogs, pretending to train dogs, shooting at things, watching dogs work, judging dogs working or thinking about training dogs.

I spend my weekdays locked in an office yelling at farmers, as I must support my dog habit. 


Retriever Junkie regards-


----------



## mlp

My name is matt and I have six labs. I don't do alot of HT's or FT's but train my dogs everyday. I train my dogs for hunting. I can't get enough training done because I got to work for a living but if I win the lottery that will change


----------



## 150class

just curious
How many new members does RTF see in a week or month?
I ask because I rarely see folks introducing themselves


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Uncle Bill said:


> WHOA...what makes you think this is adequate??? We demand the entire syrupy resume, if you please. :wink:
> 
> UB





Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ah, too long to read, is there a mini series i can watch on tv to save me time...
> 
> /Paul


We have the script ready, still waitin for Vin Diesel to become available to play the part of me


----------



## FOM

And I'm waiting for the Travelocity Gnome to become available to play the part of me! :lol:

FOM


----------



## Pierce2988

My name is Pierce Markowitz

I am a newbie, but I love this thing and am on it almost every minute. 

I am a 21 year old Political Science Major at Georgia Southern University.

I have been Duck Hunting for years and I just recently bought my first pup a male yellow named Rhett.

I really like everyone on here and they try to be helpful to a newbie. 

My passion is now my dog and now I hope to become a trainer one day. As soon as I train myself.


----------



## Tom D

I started training my own dogs in 1977 for hunting. Reading James L. Free book and what ever was available at the time.

Started running NAHRA in 1989. Competed in both AKC and NAHRA when the AKC started in hunt tests. I have been strictly running field trials the last four years.

I enjoy carving decoys and rebuilding sneak boxes. There is nothing like duck hunting in the bay with decoy’s you carved, boat you made and a dog you trained.

Tom DeFusco


----------



## metalone67

I never really introduced myself, just jumped in on here with both feet as I do with anything
I love my labs like my children. I own 4 labs 2 rotties and recently a Staffashord Terrier. 
I don't do the Ht Ft much but did happen to put a few legs on my oldest YLF. Kept two of her pups to see if I could screw them up just as bad. LOL
We run the regional upland feild trials for fun and a little recognition but basically like hanging with other hunters/trainers.

I enjoy all the hunting there is. I'm addicted to seeing my daogs run in the feils as I'm an avid upland hunter.
Plan on breeding my oldest agiain in the spring she comes from no titled stock but has shown some big bad dogs how it's done plus she is very gentle and trainable. She passed this on to he daughters that have her tempermant and their dadys birdiness.
I enjoy all the helpful info I get from this site that I apply to my own program and try to help others that i can.

My girls names are From the left in my avatar Maize(mom), Willow and Callie my lover girl ( she's attached to the hip).
Love this site and am glad I was told about it. best advertisement is word of mouth.
Also I like the fact that if I travel somewhere there may be someone at my destination willing to share their time with me in training. 
Great site and my hat off to whomever started it.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## reel determined

My name is reel determined( boat's name). I love duck hunting, fishing surfing and just being outdoors. I got my first hunting dog, Copper, about 3 weeks ago and hoping I can turn him into a great hunting buddy. I would like to be able to take him everywhere I go. I started reading the site to try and learn some stuff before I got my pup and then joined when I got him. I have learned a lot and Copper is doing great. Thank for all the help.


----------



## HoosierDoggy?

Hi all, names Mike, and I've been in and out of the dog game for a number of years. Worked as a guide for years working behind dogs I trained myself. I am here for multiple reasons - some of which include advice on my next dog, training tips for finally having a dog that's got a ribbon or two, and the fun that the retriever world brings.

My previous dogs were "meat dogs" with a twist, they were capable of many of the drills I read about for years. I want to take it to the next level, and I figure you gents and ladies would be a wonderful resource.


----------



## PackLeader

Hi Chris!

Well I don't know where to so I might as well start with my first dog "Baron Von Hitler" a red doberman my father got when I was 5. Shortly after came another doberman "black" had to have both colors.

By the time I was 14 I had adopted a Pitt Bull from the shelter and that was the first dog I trained myself. He was great at chasing the neighbors cats. LOL 

My next dog was a Rot named Magnum that I purchased from a decent breeder who I also trained myself. Did some protection work with him nothing major, my dad was a cop at the time so he helped me out a bit. 

It was around that time I met a guy running **** dogs. I know he competed but I cannot tell you much more. I never went to any competition's only hunts and trainings with the dogs.

It was then that I first learned about Pack Drive and what really makes a tracking dog tick. I knew if I could get a dog to track a human like a **** dog tracks ***** I would really have something..

I was introduced to the e-collar in the 80s by the same guy. I have learned e-collar methods from many hunters over the years. What I mostly learned is that e-collar training is much like training a tracking dog, it's not a science It's an art form. 

Anyway after Magnum came another Rot that I trained to a great level of obedience, some protection work. Then Someone offered me the right price for him and off he went. Stupid move.. 

1998 I went out and purchased a golden lab, that was my first real hunting dog. I look back now and know that I had no idea how great that dog was. I had to eventually put her down for medical issues. 

It was around that time I started going to shelters and doing what I could. I was happy just to take the dogs on walks, but many I would adopt, train, and place in a good home. I did a lot of that, it's a great way to learn how to train a dog and help out at the same time. In 2000 I started e-collar training dogs in obedience as a side job. I had trained dogs long before this but not primarily using the e-collar. Back then trying to tell the shelter people you were going to train a dog with a shock collar they freaked. So again I would train and place.

I think that was around the time when Fred was still driving an
old beat up van..Anyway it was around this time I started to look at all the diffrent e-collar methods.

In 2001 after 911 I got interested in SAR dogs and detection dogs. I Waited until 2002 to get a good candidate from a breeder with parents that were working in the same field with great success. 

The stud was FISH' N GAME RADER handler Roger Guay of the Maine Warden K9 team. I trained her in live wilderness with much help from other SAR handlers and trainers. 

Then I bred Zoe in 2006 and had my black lab Trigger. Trigger is also trained in wilderness SAR. In 2007 we got certified in Basic SAR and Wilderness Navigation. 

Shortly after the litter I purchased Champ, my Boxer from German lines who is training in tracking and PP, yes I have my hands full!

This spring I'm getting another lab I intend to use for sport retrieve. Until now I never had an interest in any type of sport training. 

I guess that was from trying to explain to people all the time that AKC tracking is not how you train a SAR dog, and the safest line to the bird was the best line!

Can't remember how many times I used that one. 

ATM as far as learning goes I been cramming in more about sniffer dogs for the past two years than anything else. I hope someday soon I can place a few detection dogs in the hands of the DHS. 

The sport retrieve stuff will be my relaxation time. 

Some people like golf, I like dogs.


----------



## Donald Flanagan

I'm Donald!
Some might classify me as a lurker, because if I don't have anything (that I consider) valuable to add to the conversation, I don't post. Most of the time, my sentiments precisely reflect the condolence, congratulation, kudos, etc., that others express, but I hate having to scroll through 20 posts that are identical. Just a personal tic.

My now 9-month-old puppy is my first dog ever, and I am a first-time trainer. Needless to say, this forum has been invaluable.

I greatly enjoy the fact that there are professional trainers here that are willing to share their profound experience, for free, with people like me. I am so grateful for everybody here who provides constructive criticism, useful input, and timely advice in a friendly manner. I am also grateful for people like Russ and folks at my local sporting dog club who have welcomed me into their training groups, even though they don't know me from Adam.

I enjoy Rich Halstead's trips down memory lane. I wish I knew more about the history of the sport, so that I could participate (without cheating/googling) in his discussions of the greats of our sport.

Keep up the good work, and thank you for putting up with us lurkers!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Ken Bora said:


> We have the script ready, still waitin for Vin Diesel to become available to play the part of me


I thought Danny Devito was playing you in the movie?


/Paul


----------



## Dale

My name is Dale.

I am an addict.
I became addicted in 1989 when I got my first lab, just a huntin dog.
1991 I got number 2. 
By 93 I had 3. 
In 1995 my addiction to a turn for the worse (or better depending on who is looking at it)
I started running hunt test.
I/we have had as many as 7 at one time.
Currently it's 4 labs and a rescued Chessie.
I do volunteer work to try and create more addicts, especially the young. 
I also help other addicts get there fix.
I am thankful that I am not a recovering addict.


This is to much fun regards.


----------



## Rich Baker

Hi all I really like this web site. it has offered me a ton of help in doing one of the things I love! I appreciate that. I think its only fair to tell you all a little about myself. 
I grew up in Michigan (Saginaw area) and moved out west with the US Navy in the late 80s, I was on Subs till the mid 90s when I settled in Oregon. 
I've always loved Motorcycles 








The Oregon coast is an awesome place to ride!
I've always been a big bow hunter 









I got into duck hunting a few years back and fell in love with the dogs, We have a target rich environment here








I have 4 children that are raised and on there own and I'm also raising two grand kids. I believe in getting my kids evolved in the outdoors








My wife Patty loves dogs but isn't a hunter and thinks ducks should be left alone in a park. Her idea of fun is concerts. She love Keith Urban More than Me. and that's ok I still love her. LOL








She tells me I cant do everything but I do try. I also am a avid Fly fishermen and I tie flies as well. But that's a whole different story. Thanks for the welcome reception into your community


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

My name is Steve Elliott

/Paul


----------



## MooseMT

My name is Jeff and l live in MT. I trained my first bird dog (brittany mix) as a teenager, then got into training retrievers in my early 20's. I started out getting free dogs, training them and then placing them in good hunting homes. Got my first chessie in the early 80's. I got the HRC bug in the mid 80's was a finished judge. Took a break because life took over, whittled down my dog pack and placed all but 2 of my 12 personal dogs with good homes (kept a blm and cbr) Currently we have one Chessie and one springer. I am a goose hunting addict. The springer is our house dog and resident bunny exerciser. Moose is my hunting buddy. When I got Moose I wanted to get back into the dog games. I never figured this ole ******* would ever participate in a dog show but I showed him myself in conformation shows (wearing my cowboy boots too). He got his CH this last summer. This spring we are going to hit the hunt tests circuit. There aren't very many hunt tests closeby, so we will probably do a mismash of NAHRA, HRC and AKC tests to see which ones are the most fun to us. I have lurked here for some time have found some interesting tips and links. 

Jeff


----------



## labsforme

Poor Terry.

/Paul call me or I go to McAfee

Jeff


----------



## seandcso75

My name is Sean and I live in St. Donatus Iowa which is just south of Dubuque. I am married with one son. I am a Deputy Sheriff for Dubuque County. I have 3 Labs, 1 black, 1 yellow, and 1 chocolate and 1 Rat Terrier. I hunt Ducks/Geese and pheasants with the occasional squirrel and rabbit with my dogs.
I got my start about 10 yrs ago when I got my 1st Lab. His name is Bear. My dad used to train dogs about a million years ago and when I got Bear he told me to look up a guy he used to train with named Ron Ainley. I was just a 24 year old kid and I called Ron and he invited me to come out and train with him. I learned a lot from Ron and I of course I am still learning because each dog brings new challenges. I still come to Ron with questions and he is always more than willing to help out. I can't thank him enough. Bear is now going on 11 and had both of his ACL's blown out and can barely walk, but if I invited him to go hunting he would in a hearbeat. I love that 'ol dog.

I am currently working with my new pup Estes. She comes out of Ten Bears Road Trip which many of you may know. She is our special little girl. She has her days though where she likes to test my patience but when it's time to work she gets down and dirty. Estes will be my primary hunting dog and she will enter HRC and AKC hunt tests and possibly an occasional Derby, depending on how well she progresses.

I just wanted to say that since I have been a member of this forum I have spoken to several people from here and they have been nothing but super nice. I just wish the world was filled with more people like them.

The picture/avatar you see is Bear after he had ACL surgery. Isn't he cute with the cone?


----------



## seandcso75

Dale said:


> My name is Dale.
> 
> I am an addict.
> I became addicted in 1989 when I got my first lab, just a huntin dog.
> 1991 I got number 2.
> By 93 I had 3.
> In 1995 my addiction to a turn for the worse (or better depending on who is looking at it)
> I started running hunt test.
> I/we have had as many as 7 at one time.
> Currently it's 4 labs and a rescued Chessie.
> I do volunteer work to try and create more addicts, especially the young.
> I also help other addicts get there fix.
> I am thankful that I am not a recovering addict.
> 
> 
> This is to much fun regards.


Hi Dale!! I too am an addict


----------



## Clayton Evans

I bought my first Chesapeake in 1993 after going to a hunt test and watching. It seemed that everyone had a black dog and I couldn't
be like everyone else. He was bought from a byb because I didn't have internet and couldn't find anyone who new about the breed. He turned out to be dysplastic in both hips but lived to be 11 years old and was a fantastic gundog.
I decided to educate myself and become a breeder and bought 4 more Chesapeake's and sent them to a pro for training and had a very bad experience. He trained my first thru the JH after a years training, burnt the second up with the collar, fell on the third and dislocated her hip so wouldn't pass OFA, the 4 th took 3 months to FF and I had seen enough of that chit.
So finally got internet and more education learning from you guys about OFA, cerf, titles and training. I retired in 2001 and went to work for another pro for 1 1/2 year who helped me become a better handler and trainer. Thur your help I decided before I bred anything they had to have a title, all the clearances for that era and would only breed one litter a year which we still do.
I have titled to date 14 JH, 9 SH, and 1 MH with 3 more that will finish their MH this next year. I also help 5 ladies that were conformation and obedience people train their dogs thru the SH level. We all belong to 2 retriever clubs and do all we can to help out there.
I also rescue Chesapeakes that are brought to my attention, 6 last year, and train them in ob and hopefully find them a forever home.
I am a lurker as I still consider myself self not a good enough trainer to be telling others how to do it.
I was told by a pro one time" If you can train a Chesapeake thru the MH level you can train any of the retriever breeds" and I have found that to be a true statement as I purchased my first Lab last year and at 17 months she had a SH and 1 pass on her Mh before the hunt test season ended.
I want to say a Big Thanks to all on this board that have helped me along the way. I turned 70 this year but still want to play with the dogs as long as I can.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Chris Atkinson said:


> Chris Atkinson
> 
> Hi guys. I have been living in Central IL for about 3 months. I moved my three labs here with my wife and our son Max who just turned 1 this month. I've been through a couple corporate acquisition deals, and have made a few career changes over the past few years. A leader in the grain processing industry brought me here as a marketing manager in the industrial sector.
> 
> I'm tickled to have made many personal friends through the retriever interests, both in my NAHRA career, from 1987 - 2002 (it ended with the "Rubbergate Scandal") as well as from the net, specifically from this site.
> 
> I'm 39 years old and enjoy all sorts of outdoor activities, particularly waterfowl and upland hunting with the dawgs. I also have enjoyed competitive duck calling, which I finally got the guts to step on stage and give a try in 1997.
> 
> I'm really glad that RTN/RTF has evolved over the years to a nice spot on the net for folks to exchange knowledge, compare notes, and socialize.
> 
> - At your service! Chris Atkinson :wink:


The above was written in 2003. Here I am nearly 7 years later.

I just turned 46. My boys, I have two now, are 5 years old and my older one turns 8 shortly after Christmas.

The three labs that I had when I wrote the above are all buried in the backyard.

We now have a 3 year old BLM who has a few minor stake accomplishments and is probably the best dog I've ever trained. We just got a rescue dog from the shelter after our last of the labs we moved to IL with crossed the bridge. 

RTF is bigger today and my hair is more gray.

Thanks to all of you for making RTF what it is!

Chris


----------



## twall

Jeff,

Welcome to RTF. That is a nice looking dog. Congratulations on the CH. It's a little more than just runnin' around in a circle isn't it?

Who are the sire and dam of your dog?

Tom


----------



## Leddyman

I'm Terry,

Chicks dig me because I rarely wear underwear, and when I do, it’s always something unusual.

I have a dog.

Oh Yeah!...Welcome new chicks. You dudes will have to welcome yourselves.


----------



## MooseMT

twall said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Welcome to RTF. That is a nice looking dog. Congratulations on the CH. It's a little more than just runnin' around in a circle isn't it?
> 
> Who are the sire and dam of your dog?
> 
> Tom


Tom, thanks I think he is a purty sob too, but I am biased. Yes the show stuff was an eye opener for me. I really like the socialization for the dogs and I incorporated some field training techniques too. Teaching a dog to stack/stand comes in handy more than I would have thought. You can pull stickers out of pads, check for wire cuts etc. The vet appreciates being able to look in their mouth during an exam.

He is CH Spinnakers Moose Montana out of CH Chesabar Copper Mine (Sire) and CH Quailridge Maritime Maddness (Dam). I got him from Spinnaker Ridge Chesapeakes (KS). They breed very well rounded Chessies, they hunt their dogs and show them alot and are real good folk.

I got Moose with the intentions of having a new hunting buddy having lost my 9 year old buddy (Griz) to cancer. I was planning on just getting back into the hunt test circuit after a 20 year break from them and of course hunting with him. I just did the show thing as a whim, but I am glad I did. We will run finished tests in HRC and similar in the other venues this spring.

Jeff


----------



## RJG

Hi. My name is Randall and we live in the concrete jungle of South Florida. My husband always had a Lab to hunt with - just took it out to the back yard with _Water Dog, _taught it to retrieve and took it duck hunting. I was being a mom and an OR nurse and never paid much attention to the dog. Our Lab, Angus, died about the same time our last son went to college and we were FREE at last! Whee! 
But my husband insisted that we needed another Lab so I begrudgingly went along with it. 

Then a friend invited us to come watch a training day at Treasure Coast. Wow – it was pretty amazing and I was slowly but surely led down the road to Retriever Addiction. 

Here I am 8 years later with three Labradors, a bunch of Camo clothes, my own shotgun, hooked on retriever training, HT’s, and soon to try a FT. No turning back now! 

I’ve learned a lot in 8 years but still have so much to learn. RTF provides a lot of interesting information on retrievers and training. 

As an added bonus - it has some of the most clever, hysterically sarcastic, 'laugh out loud' funny posters of any site I’ve ever read. Sometimes I find myself laughing out loud!


----------



## SeniorCoot

Ralph Nestor aka SeniorCoot,We have a small farm in laCrosse Wi. area and three labs-2BLM's 9 & 11 and a YLM 18 mos-- we hunt each year in canada and Wi most years in SD and or ND IA and last fall spent 2+ mos on a ranch in MT- Nest fall I am going back to hunting moose early and then going to MB for Dux/Geese. My wife and i are both retired.


----------



## MooseGooser

Hi I'm Gooser!!
Thats what I reall ygo by!!

I have 2 dogs. 

1 is 9 and she knows "Sit" (sorta),, and she will come to me ifn I rattle a TATER chip bag!!

I've worked harder on the second one!!

Shes 4!!

She like Slim Jims better than Tater Chips



Gooser


----------



## metalone67

MooseGooser said:


> Hi I'm Gooser!!
> Thats what I reall ygo by!!
> 
> I have 2 dogs.
> 
> 1 is 9 and she knows "Sit" (sorta),, and she will come to me ifn I rattle a TATER chip bag!!
> 
> I've worked harder on the second one!!
> 
> Shes 4!!
> 
> She like Slim Jims better than Tater Chips
> 
> 
> 
> Gooser


Gooser some of your comments just crack me up. Chips and Slim Jims'
I have a 13 yr old CM he can't hear a thing, but just touch the refrigerator door handle and he just appears behind you.


----------



## joshfcb

Hey RTFer's

My name is Josh. I live in far Western Kentucky about 45 minutes south of the famed Ballard Co. Refuge. I grew up hunting (mainly squirrell, rabbit, dove) but lost interest in high school. 

The desire for a well trained family pet, exposed me to the wonders of gun dogs about a year ago and I fell in love. 

My first Lab(possibly mix), Lucy came from our local shelter. She is the dog I can credit for my new found obsession despite the fact that she barely retrieves and doesn't like to swim. During her obedience training, I was lucky enough to get exposed to gun dogs by her trainer, thus my second dog was purchased.

Gunner, was purchased by me on 1/3/09 at 6 weeks old. Good hunting and trialing stock but his parents were just decent meat dogs at best, and came from a back yard breeder. I bought him solely for the purpose of making him a gun dog. A battle with parvo on his third day at my house almost ended that dream. Thank God it didn't. My little man went from 13 lbs to less than 8, spent a week at the vets but pulled through. He is now just over a year old, been on 3 hunts and has about 30 retrieves under his belt.

I started duck hunting seriously this year, only to have that time with him. I could care less about killing anything, but it doesn't hurt. He is my best friend and goes almost everywhere with me. 

My wife and I are expecting our first child in May (a Boy!) and I hope that I pass my love of dogs and newfound love of hunting on to him. 

Thanks to everyone who administers and posts on this board. Definitely the most knowledgeable group of lab owners on the internet. Luckily, I get to check this board 3-5 times a day and always learn something.

I hope that someday, I can contribute something instead of just taking.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,

Josh


----------



## Coalman

David from the seacoast region of NH. Life long hunter, fisherman and trapper.

Been a beagle man for the last 25 years. I've out lived them all.

A good friend bred his black female with his chocolate male. The results below were born 07/31/09. Two yellows, two black and two chocolate. A male and female of each. I took the yellow female at the top. 









She is Carlton Brook's Great Bay Babe or "Bay" for short. I know four generations of these dogs. Her great grandmother was a yellow.









I have never trained a lab. We am proceeding with Smartworks. I am happy with our progress.

Thank you for having us at Retriever Training. I look forward to asking questions and sharing our results.


----------



## short retired

I am Kevin Anderson. My "retriever craze" began after my Dad bought a gun dog (FT washout) from Kate and Pete Simonds after I took a spill in the icy Shanandoah River. I couldnt beleive what he would do. The dog "Risky" was trained by Pat Nolan and that is when I met Pat. A few years later I went to work for Pat as his assistant for a number of years. I met so many wonderful people there and learned the trade from a very good trainer. I currently work for the ATF as a Firearms Specialists. 

I still train dogs for people on a limited bases. Right now I am actally starting on my own pup that I am very excited about. I live in WV with my wife and two kids (soon to be three). When I am not training dogs or spending time with the family, I am chasing geese!


----------



## Byron Musick

We are Thunderstorm, and we like SNOW!!! We live in VA with Kathy, Abby, Midnight, and Molly! Pictured is Thunder, with the help (hindrinse) of his wannabe Handler, he managed a JH title. Working on more, but that "Byron" needs to pull you know what out of you know where to go any further. Thunder does pretty good otherwise!! We are a work in progress, just got a new computer and software, hope to be able to post better stuff soon, as soon as we figure it out! Today I learned how to post a picture, let me know if you don't see it!!

V/R Kathy & Byron Musick


----------



## sauce1585

My name is Ryan, just joined a couple of days ago from Bangor, Maine. I'm 24y/o and just got my first lab last winter and brought another into our home this winter... fun fun! I had never done any retriever training and attended my first 6wk class at Wassookeag Retrievers here in Maine. Since then I have been crazy about any learning/training I can do; buying books, dvds, picking all of your brains, watching youtube videos etc. Would love to post some of my ideas but def need more experience. Thanks in advance for any help you all have given/will give me in the future!


----------



## mattkm

Hey everyone, I've being lurking for a while, but figured since this type of thread was brought up again, it'd be a good time to finally introduce myself.
My name is Matt, I live in Almonte, Ontario(near Ottawa), I have a 2 yr old Clm named Moose. We got 2 legs toward our started title last summer, and hope to get to more tests next season. He's been hunting with me a few times and got a few birds.
Matt


----------



## Uncle Bill

Spent most of the morning reading through this thread. What a trip down memory lane.

Chris, was Jan 2003 when the major RTF re-tooling took place? Thus the notations on most of these early posts that indicate we all began in Jan, 2003?

I see you have started another thread for the newbies to enter and sign in. Just curious as to why not just keep this archival thread going. It might even excell that famous "swishy fancy moderator" thread, that in itself is also a super "blast-from-the-past". 

Just a measly suggestion, but why not a special heading for these historical threads in the General Forums page? It might be even incorporated in a "welcome" page for new 'lurkers', so they are more comfortable posting, before they 'call-out' someone after a few posts on a current thread, indicating little knowledge of that person's past history...(a little KG lingo there).

It's always amusing to return after several months and see a relatively new poster into a pizzin' contest over a training question, and reading that poster having at some of the trainers on RTF that have been highly thought of for many moons. Might have made an RTFer or RTFette outa that person, had they known beforehand what they were proposing might cause some skepticism among the long-in-tooth members. Just sayin'.

Thanks for 'bumping' this thread to the front page. For geezers like me, it's better than going to a Marilyn Monroe movie. But it does beckon for another thread to get started: "Where Are They Now?" We might just entice a Chris K., or Gerard, or the starter of this thread, Kurt MO, as well as that on-again-off-again UNdependable LVL to fire off something spicy and enlightening as to their whereabouts and WAAAZZUP?

Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all.

UB


----------



## EdA

Uncle Bill said:


> Thanks for 'bumping' this thread to the front page. For geezers like me, it's better than going to a Marilyn Monroe movie. But it does beckon for another thread to get started: "Where Are They Now?" We might just entice a Chris K., or Gerard, or the starter of this thread, Kurt MO, as well as that on-again-off-again UNdependable LVL to fire off something spicy and enlightening as to their whereabouts and WAAAZZUP?
> 
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> UB


hey UB, remember the brief appearance of Sparkle Girl.....

anyone heard anything from Noah?

and who could forget Joe S. and his girls, the White Knight, Dubya, and of course Qui Chang Trainer

ahhh, the landscape has changed and not for the better IMHO


----------



## MooseGooser

> ahhh, the landscape has changed and not for the better IMHO


 
So whats THAT sposed to mean!!!

Gooser


----------



## DSemple

Don Semple, my wife Gayle & I live outside of Kansas City. 3 grown kids, 6 grandkids & 2 bird dogs.

Old Field Trialer currently taking a breather so I can build up another fortune to waste on it when I retire.

1973 KCRC Spring Licensed Trial 

















Current Picture of Gayle & I and our old dog Liz









Great site, Thanks Chris.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Couldn't agree more Ed. You bring up some good names. I'm sure there are many more we need to 'locate'. And I'd be in favor of that "Welcome to RTF" memorabilia page to include such notables a the 'duck-seating' thread. The posters on that were hilarious and inventive.

And as long as we are 'reminiscing', I'll never forget when the UIM, before he carried that title, enticed you to join RTF. Not sure what got us started, may have been you asking LVL if she was training in a thong...but whatever it was, we couldn't get answers written fast enough to go with the post we were intending it for. I tried to answer one of Jerry's or mebbe Art's, and by the time it got posted, there were a half dozen inserted between our two, which of course caused us to answer the answers.

This is no doubt pretty boring junk for many newbies, but it carries so damned many memories, I believe we need some form of archival location these classic threads can be stored. Looking forward to hearing from Chris if it's even feasible.

UB


----------



## labcurl

Hi, my name is Michele. I just joined the forum, although I have been watching and reading for over a year. 

For the last 20 years my husband and I have been breeding labs and hooked on the conformation ring. Seven years ago we added a second breed to our hobby, Curly Coated Retrievers. We have done quite well in the show ring over the last few years, and I was looking for something fun to do. 

I joined the LIRFTC, and started to work with a few of the dogs. My main focus has been on our female chocolate, SHR Am.Can. Ch. Beachbrooks Day Dream Believer, CC, WC, JH. Eve is our first ever hunt test dog and I am having a blast working with her. Some of the more serious club members say I could take her to MH with the drive she has, but I have 9 years before I can retire, so training time is limited. I have introduced Eve's son and daughter to the field and they look just as promising. I hope to have the kids out this spring at both AKC and UKC tests. I have a little work to do with my curly boy, handsome, but thinks too much. 

I enjoy reading the posts, lots of great information and history. Keep up the good work. 

Michele 
www.mcchipsretrievers.com


----------



## Joe Brakke

M&D or Joeb or Joey Bag a Donutes or hey you, out of No. Colo.

3 Females - Labs 2 Yellow-1 Choc and a Pug - the pug is around becuase I was tried of being the most ugliest one in the family.

Hunt Test mostly, all my Girls are JHed and we will be looking for some SH Qualifying runs next year.

Started 11 years ago with the help of a mentor, Steve Henning, and purchased one of his pups. Greatest dog I ever owned. She past 4 years ago but I have a daughter from her that has filled that void. Lost her best friend, YML Orion 2 months ago. He taught me the most on how to train even handedly.

I run around with a couple clubs and training groups in Colorado. I was hoping for a continued clearing of the snow so I could train over the holidays BUT .... 18 inches on the ground as of today.


----------



## NOLADee

Hey All, My name is Dee, from Louisiana. Mom to two great kids, daughter Katlin 6yrs old and son Anthony 3yrs old. We have a 2 yr old YLF- SR Molly's Willow Princess JH, and our newest addition 6mo old YFL- Harley (haven't figured out the rest of her name yet, open to suggestions...) we are excited about running both girls in 2010. I have been a member for a couple of years now, and really enjoy reading everyone's posts. Thanks for a great site.


----------



## Hunchaser

Hi! I retired two years ago and never looked back. A few years prior to that my wife and I build a new house on a small acreage south of Calgary Alberta. It's a farm actually. The south property line is the Little Bow River and the area is full of wild birds. I have 4 neighbours all live about 1 mile away from me and nobody but me lives in the canyon. It's a perfect place to train dogs and I don't have to put up with rules or leash laws. I just do my own thing. The ranchers see me train on their property and just wave as they ride by. One even showed my a better spot on his land. A hidden pond with points, channels and islands. 

I did earn the right to be here as I spent 20 yrs in the city - Vancouver BC - taking trains to work, fighting traffic, being pushed off training grounds etc, etc. Now I'm in dog training heaven.

I enjoy all dog work but I stay mostly with Labs and I have one Golden pup. Right now I'm running 5 dogs. 3 labs, 1 springer and 1 golden. We do all types of bird hunting and travel all over southern Alberta, Montana and Washington. I hope to travel to the Dakots next hunting season. In the off season I train and run hunt tests.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Tim from Two Rivers, Wi. I am married with a daughter serving in the US Air Force. We currently have two male labs that are currently sleeping on the couch with my daughter who is home on leave. I love to train with my dogs as well as bird hunting and the occasional hunt test.


----------



## Uncle Bill

That's a dandy rig you have, Scully. But I didn't know you needed that fine of a blind to lure gaddies. We usually just stand in the middle of the slough and wave them in. heh heh heh heh;-)

Some nice pics. Thank your daughter for all she does for our country.

UB


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I am intimately familiar with Scully's blind. I finally worked up the nerve to put one of those on my boat and 12 hours later, I have a nice blind. I bet I could do my next one in about 4 hours.

They are nice once they are done!

Chris


----------



## Andy Carlson

Andy Carlson said:


> Well here's my little story. My name is Andy and I've been in Maine for 2 1/2 years. Grew up in MA, college in NH, lived in FL for 18 years, NC for 3 before coming to ME. I do in vitro fertilization of mice ( who would have thought mice need help having babies!)and cryopreservation of the embryos at my job.
> I currently have 4 dogs 2 are just pets, a lab/coonhound mix who is a research reject and a pit bull. My 2 labs are both black females. Lucy(Truline's Lucky Ms Lucy Fur CD SH) is 10 and is a Super Tanker daughter. She has her SH and an obedience title and is now retired from competition but I still train her to keep her fit and she still loves to work. Briezy(Luckydux Cheese And Quackers SH) is 3 and her sire needs a win for his FC and he is from an Abe x Lottie litter. Her dam has her MH and runs in the Amateur and is by Macgyver out of a Snake Eyes bitch. Briezy has her SH and will be running in Master this spring. I also plan on breeding her in the fall of 2003. Still not sure which FC/AFC I will breed to. Briezy is my avatar picture.
> 
> I got my first lab in 1977 and Briezy is the 5th lab I have had and she is my 3rd SH. I started running hunt tests in the late '80's. I didn't have a real easy start with my first lab, she became my first SH, but I learned so much from her that I am thankful for all the problems that we did have and overcame. I also used to do alot of competitive obedience but now mainly focus on the hunt tests and occasionally show in the obedience ring.
> I am hoping to try running in the Q this summer. I know that Briezy has the talent just hoping that I do too!
> 
> And that's a little bit of an introduction of who I am, other than to let Jerry know that I'm not looking for an "Old Guy", unless maybe if he is rich enough that I can quit my job, train the dogs all day long and hire some good lookin' bird boys! :twisted:
> 
> Andy
> 
> 2004 Update: Not much has changed except my dogs. Lucy died in November of 2003 and Briezy had her litter of Cruise puppies in November of 2003. I kept 2 puppies from the litter - Jaxxy and Graham. Briezy and I did run our 1st Q this past summer - did not complete it - but we are hooked and will be running more FT and Master this year.


 
2009 Update - Mazey, my lab/coonhound research rescue dog died this past July.

In 2007 I got a wonderful new puppy, Ticket or to her close friends, Tickey Poo Poo. She has been with a FT pro since she was 6.5 months old. She is QAA in Canada, (has her QFTR). 

Briezy got her MH in 2006 and has run only FT since then. She is still going strong at 10 years of age and she has no plans for retiring anytime soon!

I am still making test tube baby mice as well as sperm freezing.

Looking forward to a great 2010!!

Andy


----------



## Tim Culligan

Hey Uncle Bill, The gadwall were shot standing in a slough, but in North Dakota. The picture in the boat was the last day of the Wisconsin season, we shot our limit of mallards. 

Chris, the blind was a pain in the ars. It took most of the day along with a twelve pack of Miller Light.


----------



## Joe Dutro

I am Joe Dutro. Born and raised in Zanesville Ohio. Married for 14 years with 3 children. My day job is the manufactured home business. My family (aka Dad and Mom)owns the business, Grandpa started the business in 1946. I do all of the set up and service. I started hunting at age 7, deer at age 9, waterfowl at age 22, and dog training at age 31.
I've trained 2 master hunters(chocolate females), Dora and Lily. I'm currently training Rose (Dora's daughter,22 months old) and now will be training Rocket (Dora's son, 12 weeks old).
I used to shoot competitive archery and was a diehard bowhunter. First deer at age 11 and first elk at age 16 with bow. Now a diehard duck hunter who lives in the wrong state for duck hunting. 
Came up with a Team Take Em logo in 2002 and have now started a internet site for Team Take Em.
Enjoy the challenge that each dog brings to the table. Training also allows me to spend more time with the kids. They are good bird throwers you know.
Joe Dutro


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Andy Carlson said:


> 2009 Update - Mazey, my lab/coonhound research rescue dog died this past July.
> 
> In 2007 I got a wonderful new puppy, Ticket or to her close friends, Tickey Poo Poo. She has been with a FT pro since she was 6.5 months old. She is QAA in Canada, (has her QFTR).
> 
> Briezy got her MH in 2006 and has run only FT since then. She is still going strong at 10 years of age and she has no plans for retiring anytime soon!
> 
> I am still making test tube baby mice as well as sperm freezing.
> 
> Looking forward to a great 2010!!
> 
> Andy


 
Andy with your specialized skills in working with small reproductive organs I'm sure you could make most men on this board real happy. Always happy to read one of your updates....


/Paul


----------



## Andy Carlson

You are so bad, /Paul!!

Merry Christmas!!

Everybody has got to be good at something regards,

Andy


----------



## Mattyj

Hello, my name is Matt and I live in Portland, Oregon with my wife of 12 years and my son of ten. The other half of our "herd" consists of our English Setter (12yrs.) our non-hunting Chocolate Lab (10 yrs.) and our newest member Goose (7mnths) in my avatar. I have been a Chef for the last 15 years and a duck hunter for the last 30. I am 36 by the way. I grew up in Texas and even though I have not lived there in 20 years still consider myself a Texan. 

I am looking forward to doing some retriever "games" with the new puppy (which I have never done) and learning from others. 

Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## JD7

Hi, my name is Jeff.Ive been an avid quail,pheasant,partrage hunter for a few years now,Ive had a few hunt dogs.1 springer that I could not break of gun shyness,a golden thats smarter than a 5th grader,(jake)and I just got a yellow lab thats 2.5 years old (Sonny)a.k.a Marley.I was looking around the net to see if I could find any info on how to train an older dog because Jake is over 13,still gets around good,but the fact is he aint gonna be w/me for ever.I started Jake off quail hunting when he was a pup and he caught on very fast.Sonny on the other hand..is..loyal,amusing,good retriever,and can catch a ball like ive never seen.any tips on older dogs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Brown

Well I have to chime in. Hi I'm Jeff. I live in Nj outside of phila. I have been fooling with Labs for 15 years Wyn-Ne-Wood Retrievers. I am an AKC Judge and I write for two Mags. The Poodle Review and the Labrador Quarterly. I presently own 2 my MH and her daughter Wyn-Ne-Wood's Crumple Horned Snorkack (Hermione) Anyone care to quess where the name came from?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*UPDATED 2009* My name is Otey Brabston. I live in Ghent Kentucky. I am 67 years young. I have been around dogs all my life as my father raised Pointers when I was a boy growing up in Mississippi. I am officially RETIRING as of Jan 1 2008 I owned my own Land Surveying business.Went back to work part time to feed dog habit in County PVA office I have just started getting into the FT game with 1 pup that will be running derbies in the Spring I also play the HT game in AKC. I have 12 Labs total and 4 of them are just pets. The other 8 are out of the my own breedings out of dogs I have raised from pups with FC AFC sires out SH QAA females.My main "Man" is HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx (Jamie X Longbranch Dixie Dancer QAA) I had Open heart surgery in 2005 and had I had a anurysm repaired in March 2007. Finally I will be TRAINING for RESULTS this year. I have a Maxx son out of my Stepper bitch that is doing very well on his marking.I also have a 5 month old pup Boss, my avatar, that I hope to have ready for Fall 2010 Derby. Life is going well for an old wore out codger....LOL
My Dad said to me ."Son, a man just needs three things to be happy....A good dog, a good gun and a good wife.....Thank God I have all three :smile:


----------



## Tommy Wallace

My name is Tommy Wallace. I was born in Dillon SC. We live just a few miles from there in Lake View SC. My wife & I have a small business in Myrtle Beach that we have been operating since 1995. We do commercial & residential Cleaning. Buffing, waxing, stripping & carpets. 
As far as dogs goes. I have always luved a good dog. I seen a picture the other day in the RFTN of a little boy with a play double barrel shotgun in his right hand, a dog by the neck & a bumper boy in the other hand & it reminded me of me when I was a kid. That's how I got my first dog was by dragging him by the back of the neck all the way home, of course moma had to take him back to the people he belong to. 

I did a lot of obedience training for people in the 80's & early 90's until a friend of mine took me to a trial. WOW, I knew right then that I had to have one of those dogs. I just could not believe what these dogs would do. So, I looked & I looked & finally got me a pup. She turned out pretty good. We run NAHRA AKC hunt test & she got them all. All consecutive JH, SH & MH no misses. I was so tickled I didn't know what to do.
Then life stepped in & I had to get away from it. I now have another one & hope she does good too. I hope that sometime this year I can try to get her MH hopefully. I like the part of just being with her & being able to train & teach the dogs. I like the competition too. I do enjoy the therapy I get from it. 
As far as dogs go, I have a goal that I have set for myself to hopefully one day to get the dog & the time to work towards training an AFC. 
Other than that I'm just a nice lovable, huggable guy.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

scully said:


> Hey Uncle Bill, The gadwall were shot standing in a slough, but in North Dakota. The picture in the boat was the last day of the Wisconsin season, we shot our limit of mallards.
> 
> Chris, the blind was a pain in the ars. It took most of the day along with a twelve pack of Miller Light.


Scully, mine was 12 hours, roughly...and the same quantity of Bud (s)Lime.

Now it sits mounted on the boat with a closed duck season....it was nice though...Got to use it once in the snow before our season closed. It will be ready to rock for the 2010 season.


----------



## Jared77

Hello Im Jared Baugh from Michigan, around the Lansing area. Im 32, husband to the most beautiful and understanding wife, and father to my 22 month old daughter.

Id always wanted a hunting dog, read everything I could from the Big Red series of books to Where The Red Fern Grows till the covers fell off. My family are all non-hunters so it was always a pipe dream. 

At 17 I got involved in Schutzhund and S&R with a German Shepherd. Then progressed to Belgian Malinois and got into French Ring as well. When I met my wife she had a HighTimes Golden, that I really liked. She went to them to get a pet quality working lines Golden. Figured less issues than any show lines would have and thats been the case. When I found out my wife was pregnant I decided to fulfill a dream of having a hunting dog. Wanted a dog that I could do upland and waterfowl with. So we went back to our friends and got another HighTimes pup. He just turned 2 and we're looking to do the HT scene this spring/summer.

I'm an avid hunter, and spend as much time in the woods as I can. Found the site when someone on another forum mentioned it so I thought Id check it out. Lot of smart folks here that I hope to learn from.

I spent last summer training with Marshbanks Golden Retriever club, but they've all gone to play indoors on agility equipment and competitive OB so I bundle up and train by myself this winter. I hope that our efforts pay off this year and we can show what we've been working very hard at.


----------



## gary

hey everyone, my name is gary book for those of you who dont know or remember me lol.. still in the military, just got back from iraq xmas eve. have a wonderful wife and 6 crazy kids. two great labs emma and sonny. and currently live in ft leonard wood mo.

anyone in mo pm me. looking to meet some new friends to show me the world of ducks.lol..


----------



## Mr Glass

I'm Bryan Brumwell. I'm from Columbia Falls, Montana for the 1st 12 years of life then called Spokane, wa home until I joined the Air Force. Married with 2 daughters(2 year old and a 3 month old) and 2 male labs. black and yellow. (I had a choc. female but gave her to my brother, not HT/FT material) I've served for 6 years with the AF and have 14 or more to go. Always loved dogs but really fell in love with labs while stationed in Minot, ND. Now I'm in Great Falls, Mt. My BLM is my 3rd lab I own but my 1st I bought for HT/FT. This summer will be my 1st summer doing some traveling to run a few HT and maybe a derby or two with my 16 month old Black lab Koda. (ran one HT with him last year at the age of 8 months, did really well on 1st series, but switched on my during the 2nd series. the water messed with him a little). Love the site and the advice. Thanks to everyone how has helped me or has yet to help me.


----------



## Redgolden

Haven't noticed this thread before... !

My name is Djanick Michaud, French Canadian and working hard to improve my English writing ! I live in Quebec Province (along 48*31' North) and my wife and I have a beautiful 4½ m.o. girl named Maxym and a second child to come at the begining of the summer ! My wife and I hunt (duck, can.goose, snow goose) so not much need of "air loose" to be able to go hunting ! My primary work is Human dynamic - Project management but I also breed working golden retrievers. Been in the dog world for a little over 18 years and in working goldens for almost 10. During the Winter-Spring, we train our gang, in Summer time, we run them in HT and also judge HT, in the Autumn we take the shotguns out for breathing a little (ahahah !) and the dogs to bring back the trophees. As the hunting season ends early, we take a few weeks off before starting another year (back to training in 1-2 weeks, as soon as everything is frozen solid) !

Great to meet you and discover people that share the same passion !


----------



## Eastern Shoreman

Hello, my name is Jim Garratt, from Millville, DE where I live with my wife Monique. I have always had a dog in the home and have been around shooting my whole life. I started with trap and sporting clays and have really gotten into the waterfowl hunting in the past several years. I do most of my hunting in Cambridge, MD and Queenstown, MD. I just love sitting out there, even if we don't get much! Anyways, I figured it was time to combine my love of dogs and hunting, especially as a conservation tool during the hunt. 
I'm looking to learn as much as I can so that I can provide my new pup with an exciting, structured and fulfilling life. Puppy comes home at the end of this month and we are stoked! I look forward to learning from such a great group of people. 

-Jim Garratt


----------



## Beckyanne

Hi, my name is Becky. I was born and raised in Tampa, FL. When I was 16 my parents moved us up to Idaho and here I will stay. I was not around hunting growing up, but my parents told me about their adventures growing up and hunting with my grandpa and uncles. When we moved up here, we started going hunting (big game) and I was HOOKED after my first day out ! Granted I still have not bagged a deer , and everyone else has lol, I still have a blast just going out !

I have been raised around dogs my entire life, but not of a sporting breed (my mom had Chows and did a bit of Conformation) . We did have a Lab x growing up, but I don't think I got fully hooked on Labs until 2001 when we picked up our first Black Lab puppy, Dixie. She is going on 9 yrs old and the one who got me hooked on Labs. I have always wanted to duck hunt, but never really figured I had what it took (time mostly) but figured if I had time for my Labs and to train for Obedience and do Conformation, that I had time to train and hunt with them. So I did some changes and I feel I am more then ready to dedicate my time to train my labs, just have fun along the way and one day get to hunt with them. 

I am so grateful to this forum, as everyone has been such a huge help already ! I look forward to gaining more knowledge and learning even more !


----------



## Matt Weberpal

Well I've been on here for six months and just found this thread today so I might as well join history. 

I'm Matt Weberpal from Antigo,WI and I am currently a senior at the University of Wisconsin Stevens Point majoring in Special Education. This is my first lab which I hope to run hunt tests with. I mainly got him for duck and goose hunting which is my real passion but as I have been training him I have gotten interested in hunt tests and hope to run some tests and possibly someday run at the master level, either way it's been fun watching him progress. With my school demand winding down I hope to hunt quite a bit this fall and get ready for junior hunt tests next spring. Thanks Chris for a great site!!!


----------



## murphysmaster

Being as I am really new here (registered that is) I feel I should introduce myself. My name is Alec Nord from the Twin Cities (MN) area. I haven't posted yet, as I don't have the experience and wisdom that so many of you have when it comes to training, etc. Hence, you could define me as a "lurker". I have a two year old BLM named Murphy, who is an absolute joy to spend time with, whether in the house, or in the duck boat. Thanks to all of you for sharing your infinite wisdom with us newbies, someday I hope to be able to chime in and respond to a thread or two. BTW has there been any new updates on Pup-pup?


----------



## FYRE

clear lake, mn


----------



## LouLabs

Another post mentioned a failure to introduce himself, and I plead guilty as well. My name is Darron. I am brand new to the forum and new to retriever training. So, I will read often and post little since I do not have any advice about dog training worth hearing. I live in Louisville Ky. I teach philosophy (it’s ok, you can laugh) at the University of Louisville. One of the classes I teach often is ethics. Which reminds me, I have 1000,000.00 dollars in a bank in Kenya but I cannot access it but if you can send a mere 5000.00 to a third party, I will split it with you;-) I have a 1 year old yellow lab name Sam, who I am trying to train and I emphasize trying here. I also have a 2 year old lab mix name Iris, who I have no illusions of training. I have a 3rd lab on the way (I fear the dog madness has begun) and I hope to get him off to a better start than I did poor Sam. I have made contact with a local HRC club and a pro in the area who graciously invited me to train with him sometime. But I also really appreciate the info that is available here and look forward to perhaps training in person with a few of you.


----------



## Marty Lee

I Am Wharped I Am From Klingon;-)


----------



## Nimrod

I am Bill from County Down in Northern Ireland and one of just a handful of Brits on here I think!

I am a writer on all things country and the organiser of two Game Fairs here in Ireland. My love of gundogs extends to springer spaniels as well as retrievers. Yes I train the Brit way and yes I do not approve of electronic training aids, but who is to say I am right on either score. It works for me and there I will leave it!

Bill

PS I also liked reading Aldo Leopold, but I guess you already gathered that! W.B Yeats is a favourite too. Now I can see Google getting a hammering after that statement!


----------



## BlaineT

I'm a boykin guy from NE Georgia. Waterfowl and doves..........Have 2 right now.

Cooper on the left and Jack on the right.


----------



## CityDog

My name is Tracey and I live in Hoboken, NJ, with my husband, 6-year old son and 10-month old barbet. I am a former software engineer turned stay-at-home mom. I grew up in the PNW with horses and GSPs (pets) so have some experience working with animals. I am new to hunting and FT.

We have a dog who is from a working line and is extremely capable. I feel that he needs to do more than retrieve bumpers and sticks. I would love to find a Retriever Club that is reasonably close (north or central NJ or NYC area) so that I could learn and train.

Barbet are used for water fowl and upland game. They compete in field trials and spaniel trials throughout Europe. The dogs are also capable of blood tracking.

I'm currently working with Tug in obedience and plan to compete when we're ready.


----------



## Christa McCoy

My husband and I are from a little tiny small town on the Canadian border in WA. Currently I do in home care for my mom who has MS. Before that I worked for a subagent of the Department of Licensing (tabs, plates, etc). My husband works in construction. We have three kids. Two boys, ages 7 and 4, and a 14 month old daughter. We have two labs at the moment. A chocolate female (Dixie) who just turned 3 and a black female (Rocket) that will be three in November. We got into field bred labs about 5 years ago and got hooked. We had our daughter and had to take a little time off from HT, but we are excited to get started again. I love my dogs and I love this game. I am looking forward to meeting more dog people. They "get" me and my craziness.  Most of the people around here have never even heard of a HT or FT. Its nice to talk to people who don't mind if I spend the whole time talking about dogs.


----------



## BHB

I'm Ray from CA. I've been 30 yrs temporarily located in the Bay area, just north of San Jose(we don't mention or want anything to do with that city to the north with the initials SF). I hate it here so when my wife retires it's GOODBYE! Hope to go north. 

I am a remodeling contractor/carpenter. Been viewing RTF for almost 3 yrs but finally joined a little over 2 yrs ago. 

I have had labs for the last 25 yrs and am now owned by my CBR who, this summer, finally convinced enough judges that he is an MH. And now we are still finding ways to go out of tests!

BHB


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald

Born and raised in Corning New York. Served 22 years in the Army (retired). Was stationed in the south most of my career with the exception of overseas and combat tours. Ended up building a house in Leesville Louisiana where I reside happily with a wife two kids and two retrievers. I currently work for the government in environmental compliance division on Fort Polk. Used to tournament bass fish but have been bitten by the dog training bug here lately and Im really liking it, not to mention that it is probably more addicting than nicotine...


----------



## agilek9's

Carol from Georgia, grew up in PA, suburbs of Philadelphia. I am a medical technologist who works for a dermatologist surgeon in her lab.

I have had labradors for the past 15 years.
I currently have 3 labs, first did competition obedience and agility then, HRC, moved to AKC HT's and now FT's, minor stakes. 
I belong to the Atlanta Retriever Club where I have met many wonderful people.

I don't post much, more comfortable lurking.


----------



## Natasha.Hall

Hello everyone. I'm new to RTF. My husband (Txcutter2) finally made me get on here so I could keep up with training. We live out in Kemp, TX. So hello!


----------



## mjh345

Natasha.Hall said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to RTF. My husband (Txcutter2) finally made me get on here so I could keep up with training. We live out in Kemp, TX. So hello!


Welcome Tosh, and congrats on the nuptials!!

Give your husband a slap upside the head for me


----------



## mattm337

Hi, 

I'm Matt from Louisville, KY, and new to the dog games. I'm one of the few Boykin people on here, with a 15 mos old bitch. I've really gotten interested in some of the health and conditioning issues with sporting dogs and am constantly amused with the tenacity of some of the opinions on here. Learning like many others...


----------



## gundog3664

mattm337 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Matt from Louisville, KY, and new to the dog games. I'm one of the few Boykin people on here, with a 15 mos old bitch. I've really gotten interested in some of the health and conditioning issues with sporting dogs and am constantly amused with the tenacity of some of the opinions on here. Learning like many others...


Is there any duck or goose huntin around there?


----------



## Drakeshot

I live in Greeley, Colorado new to this forum. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Pigger

My name is Chris V. I'm new to this site and good dog training. I live in Lancaster county, PA. Just lost two labs and a bloodhound within the past year and a half. The labs to cancers and the bloodhound to bloat/torsion. My labs were not great hunters. My fault not theirs! They would retrieve for me but I had tie them down so they'd stay still. I felt bad becasue they loved to hunt but due to my lack of training, I couldn't get them out alot. I'm getting a chocolate lab female puppy from Born2Retrieve on August 28th and I want to train her to be a great hunter. I hunt ducks and geese in the Atlantic Flyway/PA and on the Susquehanna river. Also hunted ducks in ND in 2005. What a fantastic time out there! I have hunted with some great dogs in my life. Hopefully I'll have one of my own great dogs before to long! Thanks for letting me join your group!!


----------



## Montview

Hi all! I'm Julie, a displaced Seattlite living in southern California since 2000, when I moved here for a veterinary internship. I grew up adjacent to a state forest raising/training/breeding/showing quarter horses (lots of trail riding, too), and really missed that after moving to CA (too expensive here) so chose the next closest thing I could think of- the versatile Labrador retriever. Though I got my hunters' safety certificate during college up in Pullman, WA, I'm still very new to hunting and to the world of field and hunt test training. I'm a member of several Labrador clubs ("local" and national), as well as the Inland Valley Retriever Club, with which I took a beginning hunt test training class 2 years ago. LOVED it! Life got in the way and my main training buddy moved to Newfoundland, but excited to get back to training soon. In the meantime, I learn a ton here and have both Evan's and Lardy's books/DVD's which have helped clear up a lot of questions I have had...


----------



## SeniorCoot

Welcome Tracey--my dad was born in Hobucken--My mom in Jersey City- me in Teaneck-left east coast in 59 and never looked back--Hope you enjoy your new dog-- they are a trying bunch at times but results make it worth while


----------



## mattm337

gundog3664,

There's a little bit in the Louisville area, some duck hunting within an hour drive, a lot more if willing to drive further. I got a bit spoiled living in St. Charles county, MO before I moved...


----------



## BirdNMouth

I'm Danielle, and like Julie I too was born and raised in WA state and currently live in CA. When I was 12 I worked for a Yorkie show kennel and learned about structure, conformation and showing dogs. I also had a Shih Tzu and a BYB chocolate Lab at the time. When I was 16 I worked for a large boarding kennel. The owner also competed in Obedience and I learned how to train clients dogs and did so till I left twhen I was in my early twenties. During that time when I was 18 I purchased a nearly 2 year old black Lab for competive obedience. I even showed him in AKC (though since he waa field bred he didnt do more than place) In 2002 I purchased 2 golden puppy bitches from obedience/field blend lines. A year later I moved to CA with my two Goldens and blk Lab in tow. I did obedience, rally, and conformation. I got some titles in both venues AKC and UKC did the health clearances and bred a litter from each (one of the Goldens was a co owned girl so the litter was raised in WA). I Kept pups from both litters and two years ago started the pups in field work. Much more challenging than the other sports! Anyway Im now very hooked. I am a member of the GRCA and Inland Valley Retriever Club and work as a System Analyst for Princess Cruises.


----------



## gundog3664

mattm337 said:


> gundog3664,
> 
> There's a little bit in the Louisville area, some duck hunting within an hour drive, a lot more if willing to drive further. I got a bit spoiled living in St. Charles county, MO before I moved...


ha yea, im already spoiled with the duck huntin here in arkansas


----------



## 7pntail

Hello from Lodi ca. I am a high school teacher here in town and a dawg lover. I am passionate about dogs, waterfowl, and even find some time to do some salmon fishing. Welcome!


----------



## CityDog

SeniorCoot said:


> Welcome Tracey--my dad was born in Hobucken--My mom in Jersey City- me in Teaneck-left east coast in 59 and never looked back--Hope you enjoy your new dog-- they are a trying bunch at times but results make it worth while


Thank you for the welcome! It's nice to meet someone from the neighborhood.


----------



## John Montenieri

Hello,
My name is John Montenieri and I've been bitten by the Labradopsylla retrieverensis bug (That is a very poor entomological joke). I currently reside in the booming metropolis of Masonville, CO, (Population < 100) southwest of Fort collins by about 10 miles in the foothills. I have a 6yo female, Sofi, who has had some success and an 11yo retired male, Trek, who gets the paper on Sunday. I've had the fortune to train with the likes of Cherylon Loveland mostly and a little bit with Judy Aycock and Danny Farmer. Also I've had the pleasure of training with Ted Shih who always has insight on a test, concept or methodologies. The more I learn, the more I realize I don't know. Can't get enough and will do this sport until I take a dirt nap. I've met some great folks along the way. I've been laughing my tail off reading some of these posts. Keep it coming.


----------



## cmcarrier

Hello, 
My name is Clayton Carrier. I live in Austin Texas and I am 17 years old. Last December I got a black lab male that we named Buddy. I love hunting and my parents suggested I train the soon to arrive puppy to be a hunting dog. I wasn't too keen on the idea until I read The Working Retrievers by Tom Quinn and instantly fell in love with retriever training(this was before the puppy even came home). Then I joined the local retriever club and got even more into it. Buddy got hit by a car three weeks ago (he was 11 months old)and my best friend is gone now. I am heartbroken but I know that I found something that I am passionate about and good at. Fortunately, Buddy's mom is being bred again and our next puppy will come home next spring. In the meantime I am trying to educate myself more on retriever training and deal with my loss.


----------



## duke

I'm new on here, but have lurked for some time. I might as well get in on this thread also before it gets too long:razz:. 
My name is Bob and I'm from Menasha WI, which is about 30 miles south of Green Bay. I'm married to a great gal who loves to hunt, fish, shoot sporting clays and trap and who has season Packer Tix.I work in the parts dept. for a heavy and medium duty truck dealership. 
We have two labs. The first one Duke, we got before we knew much about dogs. We got him from a backyard breeder who advertised AKC registered and had candlewood bloodlines. Well the candlewood was three generations back. Just about the time we got him we moved and a new neighbor trained with a good bunch of guys from the Manitowoc County Kennel Club for trials and tests. They took me under their wing and schooled me. We soon realized that Duke was to high strung for that stuff, but he turned into a pheasant machine. He now is having some problems with dysplashia. He is semi-retired although some who know him might say semi-retarted. We love him to death and still try and take him out some. He would retrieve himself to death if you'ld let him. We then went to see Mary Howley at Candlewoods and got a pup from FC Fox-c's Take It The Bank "Buck". Teal is a wonderfull dog and everything you could ask for. Great around the house, in the blind, pheasant field or grouse woods. I was even asked to guide on state wide hunting TV program called Outdoor WI with her a few years back. Have a funny story about rich gents with brand new out of the box guns that can't shoot and bird boys hiding in the grass releasing roosters just to get some footage for the show, but thats for another post. We are now waiting on a black female from Buster and out of Gabby from Fourleaf Kennel. 
Thanks to everone for the help you didn't even know you were giving me by posting your knowledge here.


----------



## rholton

I am new to this forum as well. My name is Richard and I live in Southeast GA. My first real lab died early this year of Addison's disease. He was given to me a by a friend who manages a hunting platation. He was nothing on paper, but you would be hard pressed to find a better gun dog. Rick Stawski did his FF work and touched up some of my obedience work. 
I found it hard to get my buddies with dogs to train as often as I liked. I ended up looking up a local trainer and working out a deal with him. I go several days a month to throw birds and whatever else for him and he helps me with my dog...actually helps train me. I cant get enough of it, but unfortunately I am out of town every other week. Purchased a new dog in March to replace the one who died. Cash turned a year old 10/7. He just finished his JH title. We hope to have his SH this spring and his master before he turns two...depends on hunt test schedule. According to several trainers that have seen him work, he would be a super derby dog. I can only afford to do one thing with him, so I chose hunt tests since he is going to end up being my gun dog. I do hope to get him fully titled AKC and UKC to maybe get some stud fees since his papers are pretty good. I also hope to get a really good female in a year or so to train myself.

Thanks to everyone who posts on here. This forum is a wealth of information.


----------



## KS Labman

Hey, I'm Jack. I got into running Labs in colo. way back in the early 90's. I joined Platte valley retriever club. and started running hunt test with a dog [ Bulldurham] aka Bull. I got him from Guss Enderline of Thor Kennels. I hunt ducks with a passion and I started in the hunt test game to force me into training a better duck dog and got caught up with the hunt test game. Bull earned his HR and Senior level and turned into the best Dog I ever owned. I'm now in Wamego Kansas and still hunting ducks on the Kansas river, some of the best hunting I ever have done. I no longer run hunt test but still train my dogs like I run the test. The dog I have now was a dog I picked up at the local pound and he has turned into a good duck dog. I've been lurking here for sometime and picked up some good info and read the forum everyday


----------



## Waterdogs

Im Jake and im a labaholic. I also love to Hunt anything anytime anywhere and will do so. I train retrievers and have for 17 years now from gun dogs to hunt test and field trial dog to bomb detection dogs and Marine handlers. I call Idaho home but I have been known to pop up on the map anywhere.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee

Hi all,
I'm Jeannie Greenlee. I have 3 field bred golden retrievers. I love to train my dogs not only for field work but competition obedience and have dabbled in agility too. My dogs and dog training actually saves me money because I don't need a therapist, my dogs are my therapy. They are also an addiction and have cost me lots because I need bumpers, crates, go to seminars & private lessons, and the list goes on and on. I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Hi I am Mary Lynn from Watford Ontario Canada. I have 2 black Labs Tar and Blackie. We have done mostly Hunt Test and are at the Seasoned level and will do Finished next season. I hope with my younger pup to do field trials. I do obedience and agility along with HRC and WC tests. I train mostly myself and have little equipment because of the cost. Other groups are a distance from me and gas has been costly lately. I work part time as a RN and work comes first as it pays the bills, dog bills and extras. I gleem a lot if info from this web site which has been super helpful. Not much of a E-collar person but feel it is important for the retirever to be collar conditioned and force fetch.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

We are Tom and Kim Byrne- Very *new* to the forum, and running in hunt tests. We live in S Florida. We originally showed and trained, Rottweilers from Conformation, Obedience, Carting, and Tracking... we made the "Lab switch", thru the intense, never ending, "always there", "big time help" of Katie and Matt Griffiths.

I am a teacher of special education, Tom is a retired firefighter/medic (30+ years), now fitness instructor. His fitness monies support our hobbies and are purchasing the wingers and electronics!

We are as addicted to "quack" as Annie, our 1 year old lab. Tom is doing the handling, I am the bird boy, however, I foresee.... the next lab being MINE! 
We are meeting tons of really nice LOCALS here in FL and truly enjoying training and learning with them.

We also are learning TONS from RTF and find it a wonderful resource..

Annie is also certified in Tracking and will enter her first tracking test in Dec.

Annie (and Tom) are entered in TCRC test next weekend... see ya there!

Kim and Tom


----------



## Mark AB

Hi, this is Mark from central NY (Syracuse area). I have two black labs; one 4 months and one 6 months old. Very new to this and I am looking forward to the forum and working with the PUPs. Maybe (a big maybe) hunt tests next year!!


----------



## cpmm665

I'm Cindy hailing from parts north of Albany, NY. My love for Labs began at age five with a stray male. I currently have 3 members in my black pack, one shelter rescue and two that were re-homed. My 2.5yr.old blf earned her SH this fall. We'll be working on Master and possibly running Qual's. I have done obedience and some agility with my 2yr. olds. Had I known about retriever games when I was younger, I probably never would have made any money, now I just don't have any....it's all good and I enjoy everyday with my dogs.


----------



## BradBog

Hi I'm Brad Boggus from Huntsville Al. I have a 9 month old chocolate lab female. I've done obedience and some retrieve training.


----------



## montysdog

I'm Chris Bennett. I'm a 30 year old electrician in Rochester, NY. Lived here most of my life. I've been teaching obedience classes for about 9 years and have run agility trials with my old rescue GSD mix Bear for several years. I got married a year ago and finally my living situation allows me a second dog, so in December I'll be bringing home a yellow lab. I love hunting and have always wanted to train a retriever. My plan is to at the least have a good waterfowl and upland retriever and with any luck get into the hunt test game. If I can find the time, I'll also run agility trials with the new pup.


----------



## Bob Samios

I saw my first handling demonstration when I was 58 and was amazed that a dog could be handled with just whistle and hand signals. I had a Golden with one WC in his entire pedigree and he went on to earn his Senior Hunter title and go duck and pheasant hunting. I had never hunted or even owned a gun prior to that. He would have gone farther if he had a better trainer. I retired from the insurance business after 35 years and now live at the southern end of Lake Pymatuning -- about 50 miles south of Erie, PA.
Hunter, also with only one WC in his pedigree has his MH, plus we picked up a UD and a couple of Master agility titles along the way. A 8 1/2 we are attempting to earn a Tracking title. 
His son, Sweeper, earned his MACH (Master Agility Champion) earlier this year and also his Senior Hunter title. He is almost ready for Master and we are working on water blinds. Unfortunately, we got our first freezing temperature last night so the lake will be starting to freeze soon. He also has his CDX and we are close to entering the obedience ring for his UD title. 
Pheasant season started last Saturday and we have been out four times. Both Hunter and Sweeper work as a team and it is a delight to watch them in the field.
I enjoy this sport and give back to the field program by judging AKC hunt tests and helping newbies get started in training their dogs for field work.


----------



## MonarchGoldens

I'm Larah. I just moved from MA to NH this year and as my profile suggests I have Goldens. I have 6 currently and the ocassional litter of pups (from hip/elbow/heart/eye clear parents) most of my dogs are imported or import/american blend lines. I do conformation shows but also hunt tests and actually will get to HUNT this year I think!  As nice as it is to have a top show dog... and I had the UKC #5 Golden Retriever last year I enjoy watching my dogs work and am starting to head more in that direction. That being said my working dogs are still fluffy  I am happy to have found this site and will post photos from our first hunt when we go!


----------



## torrentduck

Don Neiffer here. Born and raised in Pennsylvania; moved to Florida 12 years ago to work for a mouse. Zoo vet by trade (dabble in free-range wildlife work local and globally). Wife does the small animal vet thing. I train an '07 model Chessie female named Widgeon. Not our first Chessie, but first one I have seriously trained. Wife does agility, tracking, conformation, and pack trials with our beagles and I work the brown dog. Avid hunter, but need to leave the dog home on many Florida duck hunts b/c of gator concerns (I miss PA). Always looking for more training companions in Central Florida (live near Clermont). Will throw as many bumpers as you like in exchange for access to safe water.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

torrentduck said:


> but need to leave the dog home on many Florida duck hunts b/c of gator concerns (I miss PA). Always looking for more training companions in Central Florida (live near Clermont). Will throw as many bumpers as you like in exchange for access to safe water.


Don-
We are new members of 
http://www.treasurecoastretrieverclub.com/
Train in Okeechobee-- the water is safe, the people very nice and helpful! A little bit of a hike for you- but we find we have to drive for hunt training and tracking training...we have a test this weekend... Nov 6/7.
We understand your gator concerns.
Kim and Tom Byrne


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Bob Samios said:


> Hunter, also with only one WC in his pedigree has his MH, plus we picked up a UD and a couple of Master agility titles along the way. A 8 1/2 we are attempting to earn a Tracking title..


Tracking is as addictive as hunt work! As a tracklayer, there is nothing better then watching a dog track _in your footsteps_ to find the glove!

Kim Byrne


----------



## Labs a mundo

Hi.., I'm Deb... and it's been 8 hrs. since I've cast my dog into the wind on a middle retired mark....

Truely though.. I've been lurkeing for some time and it seemed appropriate to jump in.

I'm reasonably new to the game and enjoying it a lot. I'm having a pretty good time with my current dog Sue (he's a 100 lb. boy named Sue). He's a big guy and I'm not.

We live on Vancouver Island and plant ourselves as members of the Vancouver Island Retriever Club. We're a silly little bunch who train hard by day and occasionally play poker and drink a bit too much by night. 

We're Canadian and therfore very polite because we're told we have to be....;-)

Nice to meet you all. 
Some of you , because I've read so many of your posts, like Chris, Ken, Howard, Kristie, and that guy with the dancing (?) character, I feel as though I already know you even though we haven't met.
Maybe one day I'll come south... maybe one day you'll come north..

However it happens, I'm sure we'll meet sometime.
Cheers,
Debby


----------



## lynette

mmmm been a long time around.... this thread.. I guess I must have posted on it ages ago..but I am certainly not going to troll thru looking for it...sooooo
I am from Queensland, Australia... I have a 2 year old choco male who , tho from show lines is a retrieving fool and a 6 year old black girl .. who is waddling around atm with pups on board ( I hope )..a nice steady retriever.. I also am an obedience instructor... 18 years now...Large smile smile.. but I am semi retired and now have the pleasure of watching my twin boys handle the dogs in field and obedience... it is soooo nice just to sit back and watch them do the hard yards and get the nervous butterflies


----------



## Lenore

Well, I have been on here long enough and thought I should properly intorduce myself. I am Lenore and I live in Upstate NY on the southern shores of Lake Ontario. We currently have 3 choc males, one is going to be 14 yrs old this month, one is 4 years old and the other will be 2 yrs old. We got the 4 year old as a replacement for the 14 yr old to mainly duck hunt with my husband but he has turned into so much more it seemed like a waste to have such a talented dog to only duck hunt. So off to a pro he went and now we do or try to HT's. I would love to try FT's, but due to my complete novice handling skills, we have hit some bumps in the road. The 2 yr old is our 12 yr old son HT partner. Needless to say we are addicted and love every minute of it!


----------



## Tom. P.

Hi Im Tom and I am a Hoosier!A newbie from Indiana recently getting back into training after a long time away. My little guy now at 95# is Rocky a CLM now at 13 months young. We are inseperable and what a joy to have in my life. Thank you to Sharon from Red Branch Kennels for letting Rocky in my life. Weve come along ways and he is a super retriever. My hunting partners are my Sons and Grandsons. I have three Sons and one Grandson that loves to hunt. Can it get any better then spending the day in a blind with your Sons and Grandson and a new dog?I am one lucky old man


----------



## Dan70

Hello my name is Dan I'm from Alabama, (ROLL TIDE!!!). I joined RTF about a month ago and I'm very new to all the HT, FT and dog training world. I've never even shot at a duck!! We got our Lab HANK back in January at six weeks old, I never thought it would be this enjoyable doing this. 

Dan
________________________
Dans ZipnDee HotRodin HANK


----------



## MarkinMissouri

Hello All,

I'm Mark from ...you guessed it Missouri. I got hooked on duck hunting because it gave me an opportunity to watch these beautiful dogs do what they were born to do. I have a 3yr old yellow lab female and soon to have a new yellow female pup. My first lab was just to see what training a dog was like. She is more dog than I am trainer but now I feel ready for the new pup. I have high hopes for the new pup to title in HT's and possibly run a FT or two.


----------



## NPursuit

Hello my name is Lance from Derby KS. I have watched this site for some time. I bought me first lab four years ago for $200 no need to guess how that turned out. Since then I always wanted to learn about better dogs. I purchased a Choc male pup last Feb he is a full brother to Ammo 2009 Derby CH. Jake has been with a pro since June. This winter I got a hunting dog four year old black male (Pure labs Smooth Move) he is Chopper and Cosmo bred. I have two boys 14 & 15 that hunt with me almost every weekend. This spring I would like to hunt test our black dog.Thanks for all the great info from this site.


----------



## davidtbateman

Hello All,

My name is David Bateman I live in Lubbock TX. I currently own 2 labs, one is 11.5 and the other is 15 months. My uncle used to train dogs of all kinds semi-professionally and he gave me my 11.5 year old (at the time 6 weeks) for mowing his yard one summer. Always being an avid hunter, my 11.5 year old opened new doors for me and truly helped me to become the man I am today. It is amazing what you can learn from a dog, its even more amazing what you might learn about yourself from them! 

I have never been involved in the FT/HT game, but am considering getting involved with my 15 month old pup. I am an avid waterfowl/upland hunter, pretty much go every chance that I get when the season is open. I have always found a unique bond between dog and man during hunts, and could only imagine that FT/HT could only deepen that bond as well as stimulate interactions with others who feel the same. My wife and I train our pup together, and she truly has found the beauty that exists between training/hunting/loving retreivers as well!

Chris, we are thankful for RTF as well as your committment to the people on it! RTF has truly helped me with my many questions in training; hopefully whenever I become more knowledgeable I can give back too!


----------



## acon4433

Hi everyone. My name is Aaron from Boston, MA. I am new to training, but not to owning dogs. I have been viewing this site for a long time, and am now a member to participate in topics, but more importantly ask lots of questions. The knowledge on this site is unbelievable and I am happy I found it. I always grew up with dogs, but I now have my own pup. Hunter is a 7 month old YLM. I love spending time with him and working with him as much as possible without making him lose interest. Again, thanks for everything. I'm excited to be apart of this site.


----------



## EdA

The original


----------



## Steve Shaver

Where's Kurt Mo originator of this thread??????????


----------



## Stephen Whitley

I thought I had posted on this thread a few years ago but I guess I didn't. I got my first lab for 50 bucks from a guy I worked for when I was in college. Trained her using Water Dog and "gave" her to a friend that was running a hunting preserve when I went in the Army. I am married with a 10 year old daughter and twin almost 5 year old boys. They all three are learning how to throw birds, blow a duck call and shoot a blank pistol. I taught PE for 14 years and coached football and baseball. For the last 2 1/2 years I have worked with a law firm doing various jobs but mostly investigations. Current dog is overcoming a flea allergy and trying to grow his hair back. Hopefully, he will look okay at his next HT in a few weeks.


----------



## honkerhavens

hi: dean havens here. i ilive in central illinois near jacksonville. i was raised on a farm in the illinois river bottoms. was in those bottoms that i now have web feet.
i love to duck and goose hunt. the bad thing is this is a poor place to do either. always wanted to go south to hunt mallards in green timber. never had the chance to do it. will soon be 69 years young so better get to tracken.

also love to crappie fish. best lake we have in mark twain in mo. about 100 mile drive. anyway like to fish for crappie from day lite to dark.

i just got a year and half bl lab from a trainer at canton il. she has been trained enough that she has 6 ribbons in ht. hope to get a title on her. i know she knows more about the game than i do. she is out of watermarkstexas welcome and troublesome gambler in black. she also has gator pr s sweet potato pie and troublesome fat chance blood lines. 
i have had other labs but not to this calabur. i have dvds top dog 1 and 2 also the book. i have to do training as there are no clubs near here. this is a great site to learn from. i do have the option of going back up to the trainer and work with him and his dogs which i will do. 

any of u guys that can offer a guy a crappie trip in texas would be much appreciated. i have my own boat just need a place like texas to go.

thanks to every on on here for so much. 

dean havens


----------



## gtbjrDC

Trenholm from Washington, DC. Had a dog growing up and now finally have my first hunting retriever in training. What a difference it makes when you have a dog that has a job and can do that job (well, we'll see when she gets to her first season). She's about 4 months old and under 20 lbs. I'd like to keep her around 60 lbs. and have her really pile up the geese. I know this has been discussed ad nauseum, but she's an english lab and more of a "show dog" but I guarantee she will be one hell of a retriever and she'll be quite pleasing to look at and to have around the house as well. Looking forward to gaining as much knowledge as possible from all those on this site and passing on anything I can.


----------



## goosenwitdad

Sharon Sehestedt from New Oxford PA. born and raised all 20 years lol. Dad always took me out hunting and always had dogs growing up. im soon going to have a lack lab 7 week old pup. love to goose hunt!! trying duck this comming year! i love to hunt! thats me in a nut shell!


----------



## Bill Watson

Well, I've readthe whole thread and either I missed me or I failed to hit "submit" but-----I'm Bill Watson, 81, married to Cleo for 57 years, have a son and a daughter, both over 50 and on their own, thank God. I met Cleo when I was in the Air Force on a blind date, dated her for about a month, was sent off TDY to Craig AFB for two months, asked her to marry me and she did. We spent two years in Berlin, Germany, where I was an Air Traffic Controler.

Got out of the service and went back to finish a degree in Forestry, became a research forester-asst. supt. of Auburn's Experiment at Camden, AL. Main subject of research, Repeated Control Burning of Understory Hardwoods in Mature Loblolly Pine Forest. Twenty three years repeated burning of Winter or late Spring fires. Retired after 26 years and went to the dogs.

Hollis Curl and his son (my sons age) bred their two Chocolate Lab hunting dogs and gave me a pup, William J.'s Queen of Cork. "Corky" ended up being our foundation bitch for Gator Point Kennel, so named for an 11 foot 2 inch alligator that was watching her work off our floating dock in front of home on the Alabama River. That gator had a .243 cerebral hemmorage right there in the river! Cleo never swam off that floating dock again!

We became confirmed Chocoholics from then on and have, over the next twenty seven years, produced over 1,000 pups, mostly Chocolate, that have had considerable success in what ever field their owners chose to enter them in. I guess the most impressive was the pup that Mark Hufman got, trained and ran in Hunt Test and later tried Field trials, FC-AFC Gator Pt's Sweet Potato Pie, "Taduh". Most have been run in UKC-HRC Tests and AKC Hunt Tests.

I started out in "fun trials", before hunt test began, then ran NAHRA test over in Covington, GA anda few AKC tests and then discovered HRC and been here ever since. I felt that I should pay back for some of the pleasure I had had, so I also started judging. I have met some of my closest friends (and not just a few of my Doctors) through the organizations and the dogs. It has been most fulfilling and a world of fun, THANKS, Bill
________
Wellbutrin Lawsuit Information


----------



## tripsteer1

Howdy,
My name is Steve and I am from Montana,but we live in North Idaho now. I am a helicopter pilot and fly a super "H" model on fire suppresion. I raised and trained lbs from 1986-1998. I lost my good old boy at 14 yers old 5 years ago. I finally got a new pardner. He just turned 11 weeks today. His Pappy is FC AFC Land Ahoy, and his mammy is AFC Glen Lake Black Kirsty. I am a new member to this ite and really have enjoyed the information and posts you have. Thank you....


----------



## Poochmom

Tracy from Colorado (originally from Wyoming). We don't hunt, but my husband and I are retriever enthusiasts and enjoy hunt test and field trials vicariously through my folks. We do compete for fun in DockDogs and love anything that lets our dogs have a good time and allows us meet new friends.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

WOW what a trip down memory lane......read all 52 pages.........sure miss some of the ones that are gone now.


----------



## cwilson

Hey guys. My name is Cody and I am from Springfield, MO. I have been hunting ducks and geese now for 18 years, and have trained a couple labs myself and had a hand in several others with my dad (GilWlsn) and brother (i_willie12). My newest project is a 11 month old Black lab Wilson's Day-Walker Blade.


----------



## bmelvin

Hey guys,

My name is Brian. I am a new comer to this site and have become kind of an addict I will admit. I live in North Jersey (Don't hold it against me), been hunting waterfowl and upland birds for years. This is my first hunting lab that I fully trained. Have had ones in the past that pops has done and or family friends. I am hooked for life and with every passing even get to meet more and more great people that are apart of this wonderful sport. Look forward to chating with yall.


----------



## RLTW!

My name is Brent, I'm in Afghanistan. I'll be home soon and I'll be getting my first gundog. I am completely inexperienced and will be using this forum, the duckhill kennels forum and website, a duckhill kennels seminar, and anything else that will help to bring me anywhere near the level that my pup will already be after the headstart program. I will pick my pup up at the end of March.

I will be living in the Nashville area until the end of summer, then I'll be moving my family down to the Fort Walton Beach, Florida area for a few years. If anyone has useful information on either area, I'll gladly take that too.

There is no piece of advice too simple or basic for me, so please feel free to advise me on anything and everything you can think of.

Thanks in advance!

Brent Schneider
RLTW!


----------



## goosemastercl

craig from Kentucky living in canada running a outfitting company


----------



## Schmersal

My name is Guy, I am rather new to the forum. I live in a very small rural town in NW Ohio. I am married w/ 4 boys, Damien (20), Wyatt (15), Dalton (15) and Cole (13). I am a Journeyman Electrician. I used to be an avid bowhunter but after having 4 boys I decided I needed something that we all could do together as a family, so we decided waterfowl hunting would be the best choice. We currently have our first retriever a BLM (Razr), he is 10 months old and getting ready to start running his first seasoned test. I am still in the learning process of the hunt tests and the retriever world. My boys and I are really looking forward to having Razr this hunting season.


----------



## Auchencloch labs

Hi, I'm Lewis Macneill from Sunny Scotland- United kingdom.


----------



## goosemastercl

Craig From manitoba Canada.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Dave- Lemoore CA....1st grade teacher...black lab pup will be here in 21 days, 2 hrs and 17 minutes (if the airline is on time).


----------



## Erik Nilsson

I live in Western Pa just North of Pittsburgh. 45 and a Sales Rep for Sherwin Williams. I always had Pointers (GWPs) and now I have a lab and a golden. I am the VP for High Flyers HRC in Region 7 and enjoy meeting new people traveling around. I used to shoot competition sporting clays and did waterfowl contest calling for a few years. I love to hunt! Waterfowl and turkey are my favorites.


----------



## bsbritton78

My name is Brian. I am from Upstate(not West Chester) NY. I am new to this site and look forward to talking to some of you. I am a superintentent for an Ecectrical Contracting company out of Philadelphia, PA. I am currently training my first hunting dog. She is a Chessie and is wonderful to work with. Its almost hunting season and I can feel the excitement building!!!!


----------



## PhilBernardi

My name is Phil and I'm a dogaholic.

"Hi Phil! Welcome and thanks for being you"


----------



## WAPPS12H

Ok I'll go since I didn't make my own intro thread . . 

My name is wade from Gastonia, NC west of Charlotte. I'm on my 1st dog and just about finished with 3 handed casting about to move onto 3 bumper walking fetch in the advanced force breaking portion of Fowl Dawgs 1


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

I've been on travel a while and came back to see some prominent new names hereon. Bumping for them.


----------



## MooseGooser

WOW!

That was fun to scroll through! :

Badbullgator, Unca Jerry Otey B, Uncle Bill, Lisa van Loo, Cleo Watson( She told me I was the first to get every question wrong on the HRC Judges test!  ) Yea me! 
Bill Watson who asked a favor of me that humbled me so much, It brought me to tears.. There are a LOT of great people in this thread.. so, so, many..


----------



## Matt McKenzie

MooseGooser said:


> WOW!
> 
> That was fun to scroll through! :
> 
> Badbullgator, Unca Jerry Otey B, Uncle Bill, Lisa van Loo, Cleo Watson( She told me I was the first to get every question wrong on the HRC Judges test!  ) Yea me!
> Bill Watson who asked a favor of me that humbled me so much, It brought me to tears.. There are a LOT of great people in this thread.. so, so, many..


Sad that so many are no longer here.


----------



## ellajackson918

I'm Ella Jack, From Kenya. I love to play golf and I am teacher. I also write about golf


----------



## EdA

Raise your hand if you remember Uncle Jerry’s friend Sparkle Girl..........

I didn’t think so


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

EdA said:


> Raise your hand if you remember Uncle Jerry’s friend Sparkle Girl..........
> 
> I didn’t think so


Ed, I was able to attend a reception and bbq for Jerry at his house in Bedias after he died. His son Jimmy shared a peek of (for lack of better description) a "Women of RTF" calendar with me. Apparently a few of his online gal-friends got together and compiled it. I dont know all the aliases like Sparkle Girl and Jello Babe, but I'm sure they were in this calendar. Damn I should have stolen it when I had the chance! 

Here's Jerry with one of his many "wimmenz":


----------



## melvinjoe

I am a Newbie from Darien !! I want to explore others thoughts in this Community!!


----------



## fetchitupup

Melvin, is that Darien, CT?


----------



## barry581

I'm from Dover, Delaware. Have had 11 Labs over the years, but just got into dog performance sports about 4 years ago. I've made a ton of mistakes, and have learned a lot from them. Hopefully I'll put a SH on my boy Brooks this year.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

barry581 said:


> I'm from Dover, Delaware. Have had 11 Labs over the years, but just got into dog performance sports about 4 years ago. I've made a ton of mistakes, and have learned a lot from them. Hopefully I'll put a SH on my boy Brooks this year.


Do you happen to know Allan Stanley (Stanley game calls)? Allan always has dogs and has probably competed in Stuttgart's duck calling contest more times than any other duck caller ever. He's from Dover.


----------



## barry581

Chris Atkinson said:


> Do you happen to know Allan Stanley (Stanley game calls)? Allan always has dogs and has probably competed in Stuttgart's duck calling contest more times than any other duck caller ever. He's from Dover.


Can't say I do. I'm still pretty new to the retriever world, and haven't actually hunted in many years.


----------



## Marsia01

I'm Marsia, I was born in Europe, but 20 years ago moved to Texas. Now I live in Sacramento, LA. I have a one years old dog, his name is Thor


----------



## TonyRodgz

Isabela, PR


----------



## Hanker85

John from GA, grew up in NH, went to college in AL, then back to NH, moved down here 2 years ago for job relocation, also helps that I can train my chessies down here all year







Have had chessies going on 20 years now, have a 3 year old chessie now, out of bertrams chesapeakes, best one I have ever had, I will be running Quals with him this spring, he has 3 master passes, depending on how he does in quals, we will see if we finish that this year, father of 2, and an avid duck hunter....boy did I move to the wrong state for that addiction, hope to learn some things from here, looks great.​




*​*


----------



## highdesert

Edwards, Colorado.


----------



## Swampdoc

Aaron from AR. Grew up in South AR and my wife is from Stuttgat. Duck hunting is in my blood. Now I'm living in the Ozarks and make the 4 hour drive to the delta more times than I like to admit. Long time lurker here. I have had several retrievers in the past, self trained and one started while I was in residency and finished myself. All hunting no hunt tests. I now have a 15 week old Chessie who I'm training using the Hillmann videos and is going fabulously. Fills my time and distracts me from losing my 4 year old BLM, Cache in October to osteo. Best dog I've ever had, and there's an empty spot in my heart now. But Mr. Lewis is really growing on me and we are bonding well and I'm excited for the future and hope to at least get his Junior pass one day.


----------



## APBT

Andrew from Huntington AR. Just started duck hunting a few years ago with some guys that I work with. I’m a professional firefighter, am married and have a little girl and a baby boy due January next year. As my user name APBT, my favorite breed is the American pitbull terrier. I’ve owned 25+ of them at once but gave them up once my daughter got here. Now we own a 18 month old yellow lab who is a good hunting dog, this is is his first season hunting and he’s picked up 50 birds so far. Wanting to get into the hunt test game.


----------



## Camo9244

Not sure if ive done this or not so!!!! Waylen from South Louisiana..Not sure how much experience I have.. Not enough Most likely!!! I dont really have any GOOD Dogs but im open to it tho!!


----------



## Colonel Blimp

Nurse never seems to know what my name is; but she obviously thinks it must be Bowels.

"Openedyer Bowels?" I keep telling her "No", but it doesn't sink in, and she just keeps giving me these pills and ignoring anything I say

It's giving me the sh*ts.


----------



## sainivedant41

I grew up on Martha's Vineyard. My family weren't the rich people but my dad worked for the man that owned Stanley tools. He took care of his 640 acre estate which we got to live on and even got to use the private beach! mobdro


----------



## alfredwilliam0809

is this thread still active


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

alfredwilliam0809 said:


> is this thread still active


It is now Alfred William.
Hello and welcome to the retriever training forum. How many retrievers are you owned by?


----------



## MooseGooser

Moosegooser…. Originally from Greeley Co, Raised in Littleton Co. 4 years ago, we moved( (officially retired) to Montrose Co. I really like Montana!


----------

